# Nintendo NX is a portable console with detachable controllers (Eurogamer)



## Bladexdsl (Jul 26, 2016)

welp i won't be getting an NX
guess i'll be getting Zelda on wiiu than but it will prob be the last game i ever get from them. they are dead to me now


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 26, 2016)

How... does that contraption work/fit into your pocket?


----------



## Fabax01 (Jul 26, 2016)

this can't be true- Ninty pls
Well, i will stick with the Big U


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 26, 2016)

Nintendo...you fucked up. Can't go back. WTF


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 26, 2016)

I don't believe this rumour at all. Nah.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 26, 2016)

this is proof that nintendo only gives a fuck about japan


----------



## Seriel (Jul 26, 2016)

Wait so i'm the only person who likes this design?
k den


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 26, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> How... does that contraption work/fit into your pocket?


Hard to tell since it really was not drawn to scale but it probably will be smaller but who knows it is all conspiracies at this point. Personally I am interested how the processor will work as the Nvidia Tegra processors are quite weak for modern console gaming.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 26, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> this is proof that nintendo only gives a fuck about japan


Even though this is a rumor? The NX cant be this if it can run next gen games like sonic

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jackus said:


> Wait so i'm the only person who likes this design?
> k den


Nah, I like it too, like a slimmer wii u. Looks comfy for small hands too.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



RevPokemon said:


> Hard to tell since it really was not drawn to scale but it probably will be smaller but who knows it is all conspiracies at this point. Personally I am interested how the processor will work as the Nvidia Tegra processors are quite weak for modern console gaming.


The X1 is pretty powerful.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 26, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> Hard to tell since it really was not drawn to scale but it probably will be smaller but who knows it is all conspiracies at this point. Personally I am interested how the processor will work as the Nvidia Tegra processors are quite weak for modern console gaming.



Images got added after I posted it.
Damn if I see it like that, that thing is hideous...

Hmm, I don't know, mobile CPU/GPUs etc are getting better and better every month.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 26, 2016)

Oh please. 
April's fools is in April. 
Get some reporters and stop posting yellow press rumors Eurogamer.

PS: nope, I don't trust that article.


----------



## Pleng (Jul 26, 2016)

The Android device I've always dreamed of... With the _tiny_ issue of it not actually being Android based.

Hopefully the 'boffins' at Shenghen(?sp) will make a clone quickly enough.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 26, 2016)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Even though this is a rumor?


eurogamer are always spot on


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 26, 2016)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Even though this is a rumor? The NX cant be this if it can run next gen games like sonic
> 
> The X1 is pretty powerful.






DinohScene said:


> Hmm, I don't know, mobile CPU/GPUs etc are getting better and better every month.




The X1 still is very bad for console gaming if Nintendo wants to have current powered specs to attract devs but the X1 just isn't powerful enough. Likewise I worry about power consumption on the mobile side as to my knowledge it has not really been used for mobile systems (i.e. tablets) unlike the K1 or Tegra 4 was.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 26, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> eurogamer are always spot on


Yeah, sure they are. How about proving at least 5 times they were?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



RevPokemon said:


> The X1 still is very bad for console gaming if Nintendo wants to have current powered specs to attract devs but the X1 just isn't powerful enough. Likewise I worry about power consumption on the mobile side as to my knowledge it has not really been used for mobile systems (i.e. tablets) unlike the K1 or Tegra 4 was.


Ill have to do further research to answer that one.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 26, 2016)

It is a good thing that people don't overreact over patents and rumors anymore. It was starting to get old.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 26, 2016)

KingVamp said:


> It is a good thing that people don't overreact over patents and rumors anymore. It was starting to get old.


You're being sarcastic right? jk.


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 26, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> this is proof that nintendo only gives a fuck about japan


Even in japan handhelds are dying to mobile.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 26, 2016)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Yeah, sure they are. How about proving at least 5 times they were?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I know as I had been following what Nvidia has been doing on android since the Tegra 4 but still I could be wrong but seeing from what android tv type systems can run i dont think i am too off.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 26, 2016)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Even in japan handhelds are dying to mobile.


but at a lower rate than here in the west.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



RevPokemon said:


> I know as I had been following what Nvidia has been doing on android since the Tegra 4 but still I could be wrong but seeing from what android tv type systems can run i dont think i am too off.


I sure as hell will be if it turns out to be true, Nintendo need a new home console.
*

Also, this cant be portable as then this would make the MH redundant.*


----------



## tatumanu (Jul 26, 2016)

This is actually how i think the NX should be, detachable controllers, you can attach SNES inspired controllers, a GC controler, something more portable etc ... Or use the tablet on its own for casual gaming, second screen.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 26, 2016)

tatumanu said:


> This is actually how i think the NX should be, detachable controllers, you can attach SNES inspired controllers, a GC controler, something more portable etc ... Or use the tablet on its own for casual gaming, second screen.


You think it should be a weak console?


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 26, 2016)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> but at a lower rate than here in the west.


doesn't matter, both hardware and software sales are abyssmal.
Last week Yokai Watch 3 launched and sold 600k copies (lowest first week for the series). And while these are still healthy numbers the second placed game only managed to sell 10k copies.
I think this rumor to be a load of bullcrap though. A home console/handheld hybrid would be ideal for japans current market and a natural evolution from the Wii U.


----------



## tatumanu (Jul 26, 2016)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> You think it should be a weak console?


I was not talking about specs, and no it should not be this time.


----------



## Abcdfv (Jul 26, 2016)

> A base unit, or dock station, is used to connect the brain of the NX - within the controller - to display on your TV.



So how do I use the controller if it's in the dock. Sounds like clickbait speculation article to me. Also, how do you do local multi-player? Friend needs to buy their own NX or something? Seems more like this is the mobile companion to the NX, and not the actual NX itself.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 26, 2016)

Abcdfv said:


> So how do I use the controller if it's in the dock. Sounds like clickbait speculation article to me. Also, how do you do local multi-player? Friend needs to buy their own NX or something? Seems more like this is the mobile companion to the NX, and not the actual NX itself.


Of course its clickbait, no where does it say its just a rumour and rather it regards it as fact.


----------



## Varia (Jul 26, 2016)

As long as it's not some huge ass controller that doesn't fit in your pocket and actually resembles a handheld and not a tablet, I'm perfectly fine with it. I've been looking forward to a new powerful Nintendo handheld, and it's about time they've moved on from the dual screens.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 26, 2016)

*Here are few reasons why this is bullshit imo:*

-This would mean the MH is redundant as it also is a portable
- Ubisoft wouldn't support another wii u nor sega.
-Could a console with this spec run next gen games like sonic 2017 on par with ps4 neo and scorpio? hell no.


----------



## mashers (Jul 26, 2016)

I haven't read the article, but judging by the illustration, this looks like bullshit. Are they seriously suggesting those two little controllers detach from the screen and become the controllers for the console? How the hell do they expect people to play a game with half a controller?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 26, 2016)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Even in japan handhelds are dying to mobile.


lol wat that's all they do over there and they are all micro$ whores!


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 26, 2016)

What's the point of the controller portions being detachable? So when it's docked to the TV you can dual-wield them Wiimote & nunchuk style to control it from the couch? Seems a bit daft, might as well just bundle it with a proper controller for TV play and and avoid the problems detachable parts could cause such as losing them, connectivity issues and manufacturing costs.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 26, 2016)

there is currently a fanboy war going on at ign


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 26, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> there is currently a fanboy war going on at ign


Maaan, cant see it since I'm in the uk.
edit: Jesus, seems ign has a bunch of kids there with no understanding of rumors.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 26, 2016)

FFS this is a terrible idea. I imagine this is untrue, otherwise this severely lowers my interest in the NX. 

I mean, a Tegra X1? Really? For a handheld that'd ok, but a "hybrid" home console that's supposed to be a Wii U successor? Not in the least. The X1 might be nice and powerful for a mobile SoC, but it's still leagues below current gen home consoles, let alone the "mid-gen" upgrades we'll see soon.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 26, 2016)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> FFS this is a terrible idea. I imagine this is untrue, otherwise this severely lowers my interest in the NX.
> 
> I mean, a Tegra X1? Really? For a handheld that'd ok, but a "hybrid" home console that's supposed to be a Wii U successor? Not in the least. The X1 might be nice and powerful for a mobile SoC, but it's still leagues below current gen home consoles, let alone the "mid-gen" upgrades we'll see soon.


Well, kimishima did say it wasn't a successor... Even though it obviously is.


----------



## purechaos996 (Jul 26, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> Hard to tell since it really was not drawn to scale but it probably will be smaller but who knows it is all conspiracies at this point. Personally I am interested how the processor will work as the Nvidia Tegra processors are quite weak for modern console gaming.



Or they are going to something the size of a tablet which seems way more likely.


----------



## Yil (Jul 26, 2016)

I am starting to feel that this diagram is correct.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jul 26, 2016)

hum. This doesn't look like an amazing idea to me.


----------



## Fabax01 (Jul 26, 2016)

It may be off topic, but look at the NX's concept controller and the Wii U gamepad prototype! Looks familiar..


----------



## raulpica (Jul 26, 2016)

Tegra X2 or this thing is dead in the water. The X1 is already two years old.

Anyway, to everyone complaining about "why portable", the answer is simple. The home market had huge share losses with the WiiU, the 3DS is losing marketshare to tablets/smartphones so it's obvious what they need to do to appease shareholders: squash the mobile and home profits together by merging the two platforms. Intel did the same with the Mobile section.

Just one console means less risks: mobile still has a strong foothold (look at the 3DS) while an home-only console would be a risk too high for Nintendo right now. They can't allow another WiiU or Nintendo could be out of the hardware games for good.

tl;dr: It's a real good idea but it needs to be powerful enough to get multiplatform games this time around or the NX is already dead.


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 26, 2016)

Everyone's hatin', and I'm the only one who likes this thing.
I mean FFS, it's a *HANDHELD*, with the power of a *HOME CONSOLE*, and it can *NATIVELY* be connected to a TV!


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 26, 2016)

raulpica said:


> Tegra X2 or this thing is dead in the water. The X1 is already two years old.
> 
> Anyway, to everyone complaining about "why portable", the answer is simple. The home market had huge share losses with the WiiU, the 3DS is losing marketshare to tablets/smartphones so it's obvious what they need to do to appease shareholders: squash the mobile and home profits together by merging the two platforms. Intel did the same with the Mobile section.
> 
> Just one console means less risks: mobile still has a strong foothold (look at the 3DS) while an home-only console would be a risk too high for Nintendo right now. They can't allow another WiiU or Nintendo could be out of the hardware games for good.


The issue is though, is that we know Nintendo are making a new portable under the guise of the MH

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



smileyhead said:


> Everyone's hatin', and I'm the only one who likes this thing.
> I mean FFS, it's a *HANDHELD*, with the power of a *HOME CONSOLE*, and it can *NATIVELY* be connected to a TV!


It doesn't have the power of a home console though.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 26, 2016)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> The issue is though, is that we know Nintendo are making a new portable under the guise of the MH
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


http://www.designntrend.com/articles/77017/20160527/nintendo-mh-5-nx-portable-companion-real.htm

Keyword: hypothetical scenario. The NX is real, we know that much. The MH is just an idea floating around, probably as Plan B.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 26, 2016)

*Impatient users Intensify*

Me:........ "Is not released yet so.... I'll wait for final product then decide"


Everyone else: "GAWD, HATE YOU NINTENDO HATE YOU!!!!"

Me: " Can't you wait until is made to start making premature claims of bad decisions?"

EVERYONE ESLE "........ NO!"


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 26, 2016)

Gimmicktendo strikes again, we had a design your own handheld competition a few years back and the winning entry was this concept. Anyway I won't shit on this completely until I see an actual unit, at least we won't see abominations like the circle pad pro again.


----------



## Lightyose (Jul 26, 2016)

T-hug said:


> View attachment 57354​
> *Eurogamer* are reporting that Nintendo's upcoming NX will be a portable, handheld console with detachable controllers:
> 
> 
> ...


Hybrid console, yay


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 26, 2016)

raulpica said:


> The MH is just an idea floating around, probably as Plan B.


Isn't this more like a Plan C though? with the NX being a Plan B.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 26, 2016)

raulpica said:


> http://www.designntrend.com/articles/77017/20160527/nintendo-mh-5-nx-portable-companion-real.htm
> 
> Keyword: hypothetical scenario. The NX is real, we know that much. The MH is just an idea floating around, probably as Plan B.


? What do you mean its been confirmed theres no way theyre dropping it now.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 26, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> Everyone's hatin', and I'm the only one who likes this thing.
> I mean FFS, it's a *HANDHELD*, with the power of a *HOME CONSOLE*, and it can *NATIVELY* be connected to a TV!



I could connect me PSP go on me telly and use a DS3 as controller.
It's nothing new.
PSP 2000 has had it and I bet chinese plug-and-play controllers that you plugged in via AV have existed since the late 90's.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 26, 2016)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Isn't this more like a Plan C though? with the NX being a Plan B.


Nah, NX is Plan A. They merged their home and portable console sections long ago, they're betting almost everything on it. It's make or break. If the NX fails, there won't be a new home console by Nintendo, I'm sure of that. They could get back in the portable market though (they still sell well), and that's what the MH would be for.



TheDarkGreninja said:


> ? What do you mean its been confirmed theres no way theyre dropping it now.


There isn't a single article on the web saying that the MH is confirmed.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 26, 2016)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Isn't this more like a Plan C though? with the NX being a Plan B.


What was plan A? The wii u?


----------



## Yil (Jul 26, 2016)

gnmmarechal said:


> hum. This doesn't look like an amazing idea to me.


Maybe the sketch. Should have done with a paint app. Some even more crazy imaginary detail on nx discussion thread.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 26, 2016)

raulpica said:


> Nah, NX is Plan A. They merged their home and portable console sections long ago, they're betting almost everything on it. It's make or break. If the NX fails, there won't be a new home console by Nintendo, I'm sure of that. They could get back in the portable market though (they still sell well), and that's what the MH would be for.


Oh, so that's what you meant xD.


----------



## Yil (Jul 26, 2016)

So one of my other speculation is that one of the screen can flip and turn into a giant block with a screen that can be attached to the same control add-on to resemble a psv.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 26, 2016)

raulpica said:


> http://www.designntrend.com/articles/77017/20160527/nintendo-mh-5-nx-portable-companion-real.htm
> 
> Keyword: hypothetical scenario. The NX is real, we know that much. The MH is just an idea floating around, probably as Plan B.


Wait a sec, that means youre trying to say theyre replacing a portable with a portable? What?


----------



## Luckkill4u (Jul 26, 2016)

It would be cool to have a powerful portable console that's powered by the x2 but when your home you could plug it into a nVidia Gtx 1060 external GPU for home console gaming. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jul 26, 2016)

I love how I was excited for the idea then I see the comments and realize I was wrong to be excited because no one else is.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 26, 2016)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Wait a sec, that means youre trying to say theyre replacing a portable with a portable? What?


Yes, the NX is not a proper portable. It's huge-ass and way overpowered for a real portable. It can backfire if they're not careful.



Luckkill4u said:


> It would be cool to have a powerful portable console that's powered by the x2 but when your home you could plug it into a nVidia Gtx 1060 external GPU for home console gaming.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


External GPUs are hideous, expensive and should never even be considered as an option.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 26, 2016)

What if it could run a X1 on mobile but the home console you connect to is a graphics/CPU amplifier like what MSI does? just a thought.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



raulpica said:


> Yes, the NX is not a proper portable. It's huge-ass and way overpowered for a real portable. It can backfire if they're not careful.
> 
> 
> External GPUs are hideous, expensive and should never even be considered as an option.


An X1 is by no means overpowered for a mobile CPU when you compare it to things like the Snapdragon's or whatever the next PSP will have


----------



## Yil (Jul 26, 2016)

raulpica said:


> Yes, the NX is not a proper portable. It's huge-ass and way overpowered for a real portable. It can backfire if they're not careful.
> 
> 
> External GPUs are hideous, expensive and should never even be considered as an option.


It's better than nothing. XD
If they are to be desktop gpu in a box, but that is hardly the case.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



raulpica said:


> Graphics/CPU amplifier means x2 CPU/GPU costs, which impact on the final price. Nintendo is smart enough to not out-price itself from the market.
> It doesn't make sense except for the ultra-high-end laptop market where people with more money than good sense abound.
> 
> Have you ever seen a smartphone with an X1? Thought so. It won't fit the thermal envelope and it'd kill a smartphone-sized battery in mere hours. That's overpowered in my book.
> ...


Tegra p1 is on the way. Probably in September.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 26, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> What if it could run a X1 on mobile but the home console you connect to is a graphics/CPU amplifier like what MSI does? just a thought.
> 
> An X1 is by no means overpowered for a mobile CPU when you compare it to things like the Snapdragon's or whatever the next PSP will have


Graphics/CPU amplifier means x2 CPU/GPU costs, which impacts on the final price. Nintendo is smart enough to not out-price itself out of the market.
It doesn't make sense except for the ultra-high-end laptop market where people with more money than good sense abound.

Have you ever seen a smartphone with an X1? Thought so. It won't fit the thermal envelope and it'd kill a smartphone-sized battery in mere hours. That's overpowered in my book.

Try creating a 3DS-sized console, with its TINY battery and stick an X1 inside. You'd need a fan and the battery would last 15 minutes.

The Snapdragon 820 is the only mobile SoC which is on par with the X1, and the X1 was released two years BEFORE the 820. That tells us quite something 



Yil said:


> It's better than nothing. XD
> If they are to be desktop gpu in a box, but that is hardly the case.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


It's called X2


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 26, 2016)

I wanted a gamepad that you could take with you, but not like this. I LOVE the Gamepads design but not like this Nintendo


----------



## VitaType (Jul 26, 2016)

Hard to belive. Without a performance boost by the dock (another processor inside the dock) it dosn't make sense at all (or should the Wii U successor be only as powerfull as a handheld device? Even for a Nintendo console that would be to slow).
With these kind of boost you basicly would have two consoles, that dosn't seems likely for me.
I don't believe it's true.

And one side of the controller would be block shaped. Really?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 26, 2016)

raulpica said:


> Nah, NX is Plan A. They merged their home and portable console sections long ago, they're betting almost everything on it. It's make or break. If the NX fails, there won't be a new home console by Nintendo, I'm sure of that. They could get back in the portable market though (they still sell well), and that's what the MH would be for.
> 
> 
> There isn't a single article on the web saying that the MH is confirmed.


I be happy if monster hunter was left alone, Nintendo 3ds and WII U didn't have any new capcom games for the systems, the only games that capcom have are Virtual console games like megaman legacy collection which is ALREADY ON VIRTUAL CONSOLE! Besides that only 3ds exclusive with a amiibo that total $40 retail $15 eshop (Cheaper than spending $30 total for each game 5X6) There monster hunter for wii u and 3ds, Super street fighter IV 3D and the rest is Virtual console games like street fighter snes, ghost and goblins and such.... Since Capcom got busy with capcom pro tour, there no new capcom games for anything else like Xbox one or wii u, or even PC Not including SFV So i dunno, maybe sony is the cause of this by sponsering capcom in SFV and capcom pro tour, Any new capcom game would be good. Power stone 3, Breath of fire (For console) Dark stalkers, Puzzle fighter, final fight 4, mega man! Even a hd collection of some games with online play. ANYTHING For our nintendo or Xbox One. 

2017 marks Mega man and Street fighter 30 year anniversary and i hope we do not get another Street fighter X mega man game. That felt very uncapcom like. I don't mean the game was bad but it wasn't the kind of game you do with a reputation like capcom who was known for dominating arcade games in the 1990. Make a new megaman game, and just give us what we want. Make it for all systems, no exclusive games. PLEASE!


----------



## Yil (Jul 26, 2016)

raulpica said:


> Graphics/CPU amplifier means x2 CPU/GPU costs, which impacts on the final price. Nintendo is smart enough to not out-price itself out of the market.
> It doesn't make sense except for the ultra-high-end laptop market where people with more money than good sense abound.
> 
> Have you ever seen a smartphone with an X1? Thought so. It won't fit the thermal envelope and it'd kill a smartphone-sized battery in mere hours. That's overpowered in my book.
> ...


I think Nvidia just said it will use pascal. Imagine 512 shaders at 1.5ghz.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 26, 2016)

It doesn't look too bad, that being said, Nintendo can't reply to any rumors or it'll give it away


----------



## raulpica (Jul 26, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I be happy if monster hunter was left alone, Nintendo 3ds and WII U didn't have any new capcom games for the systems, the only games that capcom have are Virtual console games like megaman legacy collection which is ALREADY ON VIRTUAL CONSOLE! Besides that only 3ds exclusive with a amiibo that total $40 retail $15 eshop (Cheaper than spending $30 total for each game 5X6) There monster hunter for wii u and 3ds, Super street fighter IV 3D and the rest is Virtual console games like street fighter snes, ghost and goblins and such.... Since Capcom got busy with capcom pro tour, there no new capcom games for anything else like Xbox one or wii u, or even PC Not including SFV So i dunno, maybe sony is the cause of this by sponsering capcom in SFV and capcom pro tour, Any new capcom game would be good. Power stone 3, Breath of fire (For console) Dark stalkers, Puzzle fighter, final fight 4, mega man! Even a hd collection of some games with online play. ANYTHING For our nintendo or Xbox One.
> 
> 2017 marks Mega man and Street fighter 30 year anniversary and i hope we do not get another Street fighter X mega man game. That felt very uncapcom like.


Err we were talking about this MH, not Monster Hunter: http://www.geek.com/games/nintendos-next-gaming-handheld-is-codenamed-mh-1656148/



Yil said:


> I think Nvidia just said it will use pascal. Imagine 512 shaders at 1.5ghz.


Hot damn. I really hope this thing has X2. It would make it the ultimate emulation console. Just think how homebrew on it would fly!


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 26, 2016)

raulpica said:


> Graphics/CPU amplifier means x2 CPU/GPU costs, which impact on the final price. Nintendo is smart enough to not out-price itself from the market.
> It doesn't make sense except for the ultra-high-end laptop market where people with more money than good sense abound.
> 
> Have you ever seen a smartphone with an X1? Thought so. It won't fit the thermal envelope and it'd kill a smartphone-sized battery in mere hours. That's overpowered in my book.
> ...


As for the graphics amp, I do believe that it could work if it was done right as it make a lot of sense if they really where sold on the mobile+home gimmick as it could be away to have the best of both worlds although I still feel it is a horrible idea for a variety of reasons.

Plus is still do feel the X1 will have a ton of issues and is still a bad idea overall


----------



## vayanui8 (Jul 26, 2016)

> handheld home console hybrid
Good job Nintendo exactly what you need to do
>detachable controllers
God damnit Nintendo why can't just just use a normal fucking controller for once


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 26, 2016)

raulpica said:


> Err we were talking about this MH, not Monster Hunter: http://www.geek.com/games/nintendos-next-gaming-handheld-is-codenamed-mh-1656148/
> 
> 
> Hot damn. I really hope this thing has X2. It would make it the ultimate emulation console. Just think how homebrew on it would fly!


Oh, well make more sense now..... Now i wish acronyms didn't exist. 

Well still my complaint stands, capcom games need to come to nintendo and xbox.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 26, 2016)

raulpica said:


> Err we were talking about this MH, not Monster Hunter: http://www.geek.com/games/nintendos-next-gaming-handheld-is-codenamed-mh-1656148/
> 
> 
> Hot damn. I really hope this thing has X2. It would make it the ultimate emulation console. Just think how homebrew on it would fly!


That would probable get you gamecube games in emulation which would be huge but until otherwise I will consider the X2 to be speculation


----------



## 8BitWonder (Jul 26, 2016)

Neat idea, but it'd suck to accidentally lose one of the controllers.
Then again this is just a rumor so we'll see wether this holds true or not.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 26, 2016)

I knew this would be on the front page *throws phone for trying to stay off the internet* Anyway if I can play Zelda NX on the go I'll be very happy


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 26, 2016)

raulpica said:


> Yes, the NX is not a proper portable. It's huge-ass and way overpowered for a real portable. It can backfire if they're not careful.
> 
> 
> External GPUs are hideous, expensive and should never even be considered as an option.


So another wii U?


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jul 26, 2016)

Even though it's too early for another handheld and Nintendo should definitely look at making amends to their Wii U flop, especially when the 3DS family has done so well, I actually really like this design.

I'm in, if this is legit.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 26, 2016)

raulpica said:


> Yes, the NX is not a proper portable. It's huge-ass and way overpowered for a real portable. It can backfire if they're not careful.
> 
> 
> External GPUs are hideous, expensive and should never even be considered as an option.


It's like an iPad but with better everything


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jul 26, 2016)

I have a Shield Android TV that runs with an X1 and it can barely run PS3 ports in 720p and 30FPS. The X2 is not even a thing, so I doubt these rumors have any merit.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 26, 2016)

Lucifer666 said:


> Even though it's too early for another handheld and Nintendo should definitely look at making amends to their Wii U flop, especially when the 3DS family has done so well, I actually really like this design.
> 
> I'm in, if this is legit.


too early for another handheld? The 3DS has been around for 5 years and uses 2009 tech.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 26, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> The X2 is not even a thing, so I doubt these rumors have any merit.


Wut http://vrworld.com/2016/04/05/nvidia-drive-px2-next-gen-tegra-pascal-gpu/


----------



## retrofan_k (Jul 26, 2016)

If this is true, I think its going to be the end for Nintendo, especially in the west.  This gimmicky crap would only please Jp's customers, since they love all wacky shit anyway.

They need a shit hot console to go on par or surpass M$ and Sony's current hardware with AAA titles at launch and getting in lead again. This idea again, if true, will flop just as bad as WiiU or worse.


----------



## loco365 (Jul 26, 2016)

I actually kinda like the design. I can see lots of creative multiplayer games that have each person use one half of the controller set to accomplish some kind of goal or objective. And for it to dock I don't mind that. It's quite literally a handheld in the streets, and a console in the sheets.


----------



## Chary (Jul 26, 2016)

It's the end of days I tell you! The end! Nintendoomed!!!

I hate to see that the NX might be underpowered. I can't believe Nintendo would be that stupi...okay I can. But really, I hope that the entire home console portion isn't powered by some old mobile chipset. Not much we can do but angrily wait for the official announcement, I guess.


----------



## EmulateLife (Jul 26, 2016)

Seems to be more than just a rumor Take Two one of the best publishers says they're excited for NX

http://www.gamespot.com/articles/gta-bioshock-publisher-believes-in-nintendo-is-ent/1100-6442160/


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 26, 2016)

raulpica said:


> Wut http://vrworld.com/2016/04/05/nvidia-drive-px2-next-gen-tegra-pascal-gpu/


Nope nope nope there is no reason to assume that Nintendo would use this. Plus if they did it is hard to think they could get it in their target price range


----------



## raulpica (Jul 26, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> Nope nope nope there is no reason to assume that Nintendo would use this. Plus if they did it is hard to think they could get it in their target price range


Not sure what you're looking at, but I linked it only to show that there have been preproduction Tegra X2s out there for quite a bit. Also, what you're seeing is an automobile version of the X2 pretty much nothing in it except the SoC (the huge big thing in the middle, there are two, but Nintendo would use only one) would be used by the NX, if that's what Nintendo went for. Tegras are usually quite cheap, let me see if I can grab a price for one...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jul 26, 2016)

raulpica said:


> Wut http://vrworld.com/2016/04/05/nvidia-drive-px2-next-gen-tegra-pascal-gpu/


It seems my usual news sources are lacking. Well I withdraw my statement.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 26, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Wait so i'm the only person who likes this design?
> k den


I was just about to ask the same, I think it's awesome


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 26, 2016)

raulpica said:


> Not sure what you're looking at, but I linked it only to show that there have been preproduction Tegra X2s out there for quite a bit. Also, what you're seeing is an automobile version of the X2 pretty much nothing in it except the SoC (the huge big thing in the middle, there are two, but Nintendo would use only one) would be used by the NX, if that's what Nintendo went for. Tegras are usually quite cheap, let me see if I can grab a price for one...


The current K1 tablet sells for 200 and the new tablets from nvidia has sold for around 300 each time plus add in the cost off the home console part (depending on how powerful it is or what it does) it would be hard to get it under 400 USD and if they could it still would most likely be weaker then the PS4 or XBONE


----------



## anhminh (Jul 26, 2016)

So where is the console? I only see a screen and handles.

No, don't tell me this is just a tablet with game button attach to it.


----------



## VirusX2 (Jul 26, 2016)

Lol, Looks like 1S(DS - Dual Screen,3DS - 3D DUal Screen, S - Screen) with Detachable controllers...


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 26, 2016)

First of all, great clickbait guys, this is a rumor and should be marked as such. 

Anyhow, seriously? This seems like a neat idea but everyone's just whining about "more gimmicks!? nintendoomed!!!!" or "the specs are a year behind!" 

Seriously? It'll be a fine console with good first party games, a good selection of launch title (at least) 3rd party games (lots of devs are preemptively announcing for NX) and, really. if you want to play the newest western RPG or sports game or FPS just like on PS4/XB1/PC, then buy a PS4/XB1/PC instead of complaining that Nintendo doesn't do the same crap as them. It's quite obvious they don't want to and can survive without following the competition.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jul 26, 2016)

I'm sick of consoles


----------



## Xabring (Jul 26, 2016)

I won't believe absolutely anything until it's made clear by Nintendo themselves.


----------



## endoverend (Jul 26, 2016)

I don't really hate the design as much as I hate the fact that it's running on that old Tegra chip. I'd be happy with power comparable to the PS4 because knowing Nintendo that's the best they could do, but this? I might as well just get some cheap android box and emulate the old zelda games.


----------



## Jao Chu (Jul 26, 2016)

There we have it folks, a gimmicky controller can get crossed off the list.

Now we just need underpowered specs, a mario kart game, smash bros game, zelda game and one good third-party game and we have ourselves a Nintendo flagship home console!


----------



## marksteele (Jul 26, 2016)

raulpica said:


> Tegra X2 or this thing is dead in the water. The X1 is already two years old.
> 
> Anyway, to everyone complaining about "why portable", the answer is simple. The home market had huge share losses with the WiiU, the 3DS is losing marketshare to tablets/smartphones so it's obvious what they need to do to appease shareholders: squash the mobile and home profits together by merging the two platforms. Intel did the same with the Mobile section.
> 
> ...



At this point I'm kinda hoping that it flops and Nintendo gets out of the hardware business. If they didn't keep making bad hardware they could focus on all the amazing IP's that they own the rights to and could publish as multiplatform games.


----------



## Sliter (Jul 26, 2016)

well it not the first and maybe not the last rumor but let's see XD


Bladexdsl said:


> this is proof that nintendo only gives a fuck about japan


nah, is western nintendo that don'tcare enough about us :B
You can see by stuff they create like wiifamily(that one without GC prot), wiimini, 2DS, taking forever to release the n3DS and only XL, poor game selection for the mini ness, censoring mature games and presing the possible to keep region lock...
It's not nintendo don't caring about us, is western nintendo don't knowing or caring enough abut their public...
(if there are any gamer working there I bet there are all casuals and" games are for kids, even if M rated xp)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 26, 2016)

this will be the last console (if you can even call it that!) nintendo will ever make. they are done in the west.


----------



## Viri (Jul 26, 2016)

I like to imagine this will be the 3DS' successor, and that they're giving it a little bit more power than the Wii-U, and that Nintendo's true home console is coming out in a few years, and that this is to hold over the Wii-U/3DS owners, right, right?


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 26, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> this will be the last console (if you can even call it that!) nintendo will ever make. they are done in the west.


I would honestly be happy if they did what apple is doing with the iPhone 6 -> 7 More powerful internals with a slight re design. Also make it so all games can use the gamecube controller


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 26, 2016)

Jao Chu said:


> There we have it folks, a gimmicky controller can get crossed off the list.
> 
> Now we just need underpowered specs, a mario kart game, smash bros game, zelda game and one good third-party game and we have ourselves a Nintendo flagship home console!


and shitty online infrastructure with NO 3rd party and we got the wiiu II!


----------



## ut2k4master (Jul 26, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> Seriously? It'll be a fine console with good first party games, a good selection of launch title (at least) 3rd party games (lots of devs are preemptively announcing for NX) and, really. if you want to play the newest western RPG or sports game or FPS just like on PS4/XB1/PC, then buy a PS4/XB1/PC instead of complaining that Nintendo doesn't do the same crap as them. It's quite obvious they don't want to and can survive without following the competition.



so just the wiiu all over again? ;P


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 26, 2016)

ut2k4master said:


> so just the wiiu all over again? ;P


It might be. But if Nintendo doesn't fail at marketing it, maybe it'll actually do well.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 26, 2016)

it will be the wiiu all over again...this better be fake!

i'd rather buy that nintendo mini than THIS!


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jul 26, 2016)

I really hope it is like this, just yesterday I was talking about how I love handhelds with my friend


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 26, 2016)

Pacheko17 said:


> I really hope it is like this, just yesterday I was talking about how I love handhelds with my friend


And then there is also the ability to play zelda on a car ride. I would love to have a handheld with the power of a wii U (is what my inner fangirl says) In reality though for nintendo; this absolutely sucks.


----------



## ov3rkill (Jul 26, 2016)

I'll take it as a grain of salt. I need it badly for my fried egg. 

Anyway, won't Nintendo be announcing or revealing it this year. I'm still a big N fan though unless you take away those awesome games. Hahahaha.


----------



## gbaboy123 (Jul 26, 2016)

the crab I was eating is now salty because of this. thanks nintendo


----------



## DKB (Jul 26, 2016)

I wonder why Nintendo needs to make stupid ass gimmicks all the time. Why can't they just make a normal console? Just you get the console, you plug in it, you put the game in, and it loads, you play it. Why all the extra bullshit. IT'S ANNOYING THE FUCK OUT OF ME, WHY DOES NINTENDO KEEP FUCKING UP?


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 26, 2016)

I was hoping for a something along the lines of a GameCube, Nintendo...


----------



## gbaboy123 (Jul 26, 2016)

DKB said:


> I wonder why Nintendo needs to make stupid ass gimmicks all the time. Why can't they just make a normal console? Just you get the console, you plug in it, you put the game in, and it loads, you play it. Why all the extra bullshit. IT'S ANNOYING THE FUCK OUT OF ME, WHY DOES NINTENDO KEEP FUCKING UP?


they don't like doing the same shit the others do, they release the same stuff with repetitive fps and sport games I mean I like that Nintendo is trying to be different but they are taking it to the limit now


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 26, 2016)

I guess "Wii U" really did spell emergency for Nintendo's future.


----------



## DKB (Jul 26, 2016)

gbaboy123 said:


> they don't like doing the same shit the others do, they release the same stuff with repetitive fps and sport games I mean I like that Nintendo is trying to be different but they are taking it to the limit now



I know. But, Nintendo has all of these IP's, Metroid, Mario, blah blah. If you just do what people want, and make games..like..maybe..Metroid Fusion HD, you'd make millions of dollars. By pretty much making nothing. They're idiots for not going the easy route. They just keep shooting themselves in the foot over and over again. It's horrible.


----------



## gbaboy123 (Jul 26, 2016)

DKB said:


> I know. But, Nintendo has all of these IP's, Metroid, Mario, blah blah. If you just do what people want, and make games..like..maybe..Metroid Fusion HD, you'd make millions of dollars. By pretty much making nothing. They're idiots for not going the easy route. They just keep shooting themselves in the foot over and over again. It's horrible.


I know but this is not even officially confirmed I still trust them remember the wii,3ds,snes,nes this guys have more experience that anybody in the game industry we should wait to see what they announce instead of this dumb rumors


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 26, 2016)

HaloEffect17 said:


> I was hoping for a something along the lines of a GameCube, Nintendo...


Same here. Something that could actually compete with Sony and Microsoft


----------



## DKB (Jul 26, 2016)

gbaboy123 said:


> I know but this is not even officially confirmed I still trust them remember the wii,3ds,snes,nes this guys have more experience that anybody in the game industry we should wait to see what they announce instead of this dumb rumors



That's true. But, they are still fucking up. Like, look at the new metroid game, seriously, like did ANYONE want that. Everyone would have been hype as hell with a new metroid game on the Wii U game. But, no. They have to make a new """"""""""""""metroid""""""""""""" game that has nothing to do with the Samus Aran.


----------



## gbaboy123 (Jul 26, 2016)

DKB said:


> That's true. But, they are still fucking up. Like, look at the new metroid game, seriously, like did ANYONE want that. Everyone would have been hype as hell with a new metroid game on the Wii U game. But, no. They have to make a new """"""""""""""metroid""""""""""""" game that has nothing to do with the Samus Aran.


I know bro federation shit is just a spinoff well get a new Metroid game for the new console. there's no point to make it for the wii u


----------



## Online (Jul 26, 2016)

This is what I've always wanted, the wiiU gamepad but with portability/handheld standalone functionality. This looks fucking dope, an all-in-1 is my dream console.

Now for it to be able to play gamecube and wii games on the go and I'm sold.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jul 26, 2016)

YAAAAY!! MORE GIMMICKS!!!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 26, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> there is currently a fanboy war going on at ign



Doesn't surprise me, that place is pretty war-torn from all the bellyaching and name-calling and all those who are sanctimonious, I avoid those like the plague


----------



## netovsk (Jul 26, 2016)

Nintendo cant really be that stupid, this controller design isnt even ergonomic.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 26, 2016)

Yes this is what I want, although as long as it has good games who really cares!


----------



## DutchyDutch (Jul 26, 2016)

I'm not sure why people think the X1 is weak. It's stronger than the Wii U, and it can actually run SOME OpenGL games better than PS4 and XB1 can. The graphics can get pretty close to PS4. Check this tech demo:


(Forgive the shitty intro)

And yeah, PS4 looks better in every way, but it's not that huge of a gap, and remember that this device is 100% portable. You can take it on the bus, at work, at school, on the toilet.

I think it won't fail. Is there another mobile gaming device that's this strong? If this has good third party support  and can run games like GTA, COD, etc. then I can really see this appealing to a lot of people.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 26, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Wait so i'm the only person who likes this design?
> k den



Yeah, I'm not too sure what the issue is here.


----------



## DKB (Jul 26, 2016)

Memoir said:


> Yeah, I'm not too sure what the issue is here.



They already have the 3DS. Why the fuck do they need to make another handheld? And it's going to be weaker than the PS4 and XBone. So, like. I don't get what the hell is the point of this console. 

It's a stupid idea. That's the issue.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jul 26, 2016)

What the fuck is Nintendo doing?!?


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 26, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Yes this is what I want, although as long as it has good games who really cares!


Everyone who wants third party. 

Just noticed how stupid the controller looks and is.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Jesus people taking it as fact is at this point as cancerous as the rumor itself.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DutchyDutch said:


> I'm not sure why people think the X1 is weak. It's stronger than the Wii U, and it can actually run SOME OpenGL games better than PS4 and XB1 can. The graphics can get pretty close to PS4. Check this tech demo:
> 
> 
> (Forgive the shitty intro)
> ...



But will it though? Third parties wont support a gimmick, as proven by the wii u...


----------



## DutchyDutch (Jul 26, 2016)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Everyone who wants third party.
> 
> Just noticed how stupid the controller looks and is.
> 
> ...


It's not much of a gimmick though. It's basically just a portable. Wii U didn't get third party support because
of it being really weak and expensive for the hardware, not because it had a gimmick. The Wii and DS had gimmicks and it worked really well.


----------



## AceWarhead (Jul 26, 2016)

DutchyDutch said:


> I'm not sure why people think the X1 is weak. It's stronger than the Wii U, and it can actually run SOME OpenGL games better than PS4 and XB1 can. The graphics can get pretty close to PS4. Check this tech demo:
> 
> 
> (Forgive the shitty intro)
> ...



The problem is heat, power consumption, and cooling. Was that tech demo run on a portable device that the chip was meant for? I distinctly remember a lot of "demos" that nVidia showed off with the X1 chip, only to discover those were open-air test benches, and not indicative of what the chip will be running on. Hopefully this'll run on their new Pascal arch and not the outdated Maxwell. But knowing Nintendo and how they always cheap out, I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## DKB (Jul 26, 2016)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Everyone who wants third party.
> 
> Just noticed how stupid the controller looks and is.
> 
> ...



You do realize that the Wii was a gimmick, right? So, third parties not supporting a gimmick is pure bullshit.


----------



## malucart (Jul 26, 2016)

What are you talking about?

This is obviously the portable!
What's wrong with there being both a home console and a portable one? It's been like this since _generations_ ago!


----------



## malucart (Jul 26, 2016)

What are you talking about?

This is obviously the portable!
What's wrong with there being both a home console and a portable one? It's been like this for _generations_!


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 26, 2016)

DKB said:


> You do realize that the Wii was a gimmick, right?


It was a lucky gimmick, did it get third party support? hell no.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 26, 2016)

I like it. It's just got to be fast and good enough to play Zelda. Maybe this is a separate controller - there MUST be a way to use L/R and ZL/ZR. 

They'll probably add GameCube Adapter support since they would be in the depths of pain - Smash4 players will destroy!!!!

Hoping that this is not the only controller - there needs to be a good controller. I believe that maybe this is just the handheld aspect of it- so that you can take it off the console and keep playing or you can use a main (good) controller that is the default


----------



## DutchyDutch (Jul 26, 2016)

AceWarhead said:


> The problem is heat, power consumption, and cooling. Was that tech demo run on a portable device that the chip was meant for? I distinctly remember a lot of "demos" that nVidia showed off with the X1 chip, only to discover those were open-air test benches, and not indicative of what the chip will be running on. Hopefully this'll run on their new Pascal arch and not the outdated Maxwell. But knowing Nintendo and how they always cheap out, I wouldn't be surprised.


That's true, but don't forget that there will be a docking station that will most likely connect to a power outlet (not much worries about power consumption) and it could also give it some extra cooling.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TheDarkGreninja said:


> It was a lucky gimmick, did it get third party support? hell no.


Uh, yes it did. A lot of third party support. Lots of them were shovelware... but a few were good. It even had COD on it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SirBeethoven said:


> I like it. It's just got to be fast and good enough to play Zelda. Maybe this is a separate controller - there MUST be a way to use L/R and ZL/ZR.
> 
> They'll probably add GameCube Adapter support since they would be in the depths of pain - Smash4 players will destroy!!!!
> 
> Hoping that this is not the only controller - there needs to be a good controller. I believe that maybe this is just the handheld aspect of it- so that you can take it off the console and keep playing or you can use a main (good) controller that is the default


There's definitely gonna be more controller choice. Ever since the Wii, Nintendo always had a variety of controllers to pick from.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 26, 2016)

DutchyDutch said:


> That's true, but don't forget that there will be a docking station that will most likely connect to a power outlet (not much worries about power consumption) and it could also give it some extra cooling.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Dont act like people played the wii for its entire 6 years, they dropped it after the first day. It became uninteresting, id say the ps2,an extremely simple console that became the best selling console ever.


----------



## DutchyDutch (Jul 26, 2016)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Dont act like people played the wii for its entire 6 years, they dropped it after the first day. It became uninteresting, id say the ps2,an extremely simple console that became the best selling console ever.


I don't know why people say this. The Wii had backwards compatibility, which allowed you to play all of the Gamecube library. It had a strong first party lineup, some popular third party games (Just Dance) and more. It can watch Netflix and Youtube as well, so I guess that's cool for the casuals.


----------



## FrozenDragon150 (Jul 26, 2016)

I'm in love with this, seriously.

Nintendo can't keep up making 2 consoles each generation and dividing their games, the hybrid market is not explored much yet, and even if third-party support is poor, fact is, of it's a hybrid then Nintendo can focus all their first-party IPs here, instead of having 2 consoles with a thin library.

Only complaint is the detachable controllers, really. But I like this hybrid approach


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 26, 2016)

DutchyDutch said:


> I don't know why people say this. The Wii had backwards compatibility, which allowed you to play all of the Gamecube library. It had a strong first party lineup, some popular third party games (Just Dance) and more. It can watch Netflix and Youtube as well, so I guess that's cool for the casuals.


Exactly, casuals. Nintendo should be aming for core gamers not casuals.


----------



## AceWarhead (Jul 26, 2016)

DutchyDutch said:


> That's true, but don't forget that there will be a docking station that will most likely connect to a power outlet (not much worries about power consumption) and it could also give it some extra cooling.



Okay, and then what happens when that thing is in portable mode? Would it throttle? Would it reduce its graphics?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 26, 2016)

DKB said:


> They already have the 3DS. Why the fuck do they need to make another handheld? And it's going to be weaker than the PS4 and XBone. So, like. I don't get what the hell is the point of this console.
> 
> It's a stupid idea. That's the issue.


You MUST be new here.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 26, 2016)

I dont get the optimism for this console (if the rumour is confirmed to be true.) It wouldnt make sense for third parties to support a portable. How the fuck do you play just dance on a portable?


----------



## FrozenDragon150 (Jul 26, 2016)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Exactly, casuals. Nintendo should be aming for core gamers not casuals.


No, they have to appeal to everyone, you're not looking at the bigger picture. The second they gain the attention of the masses, they got this in the bag, look at the Wii and DS


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 26, 2016)

FrozenDragon150 said:


> No, they have to appeal to everyone, you're not looking at the bigger picture. The second they gain the attention of the masses, they got this in the bag, look at the Wii and DS


The wii and DS were perfect for their time. Right now, the core market is where its at. Just look at the god damn ps4.


----------



## DutchyDutch (Jul 26, 2016)

AceWarhead said:


> Okay, and then what happens when that thing is in portable mode? Would it throttle? Would it reduce its graphics?



'Heh, didn't think about that. I'd assume the resolution would be lowered or something.
Thing is, there's already devices that use the X1 and they don't have much of these problems. Don't forget,
despite the PS4 being a home console it also has to deal with cooling. That PS4 tech demo isn't gonna be exactly
true to heart either.


----------



## Haider Raza (Jul 26, 2016)

Thanks Nintendo!!!! hand held consoles are the best!!!


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 26, 2016)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> I dont get the optimism for this console (if the rumour is confirmed to be true.) It wouldnt make sense for third parties to support a portable. How the fuck do you play just dance on a portable?


Why does it have to be Just Dance? Why can't it be games like Dark Souls? Call of Duty? BATTLEFIELD. Dirt. There's a shit ton more third party software than just dance.


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Jul 26, 2016)

Why do the controllers have circle pads, but one has a d-pad and one has buttons? This cant be the final design if the controllers can't even function. By the looks of it, there's less buttons than a 3ds! You know, this reminds me a lot of the design that inspired the Wii U gamepad.  You can find it in this dykg episode at 2:39.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 26, 2016)

DutchyDutch said:


> 'Heh, didn't think about that. I'd assume the resolution would be lowered or something.
> Thing is, there's already devices that use the X1 and they don't have much of these problems. Don't forget,
> despite the PS4 being a home console it also has to deal with cooling. That PS4 tech demo isn't gonna be exactly
> true to heart either.


But the demo is playing on the console so cooling is already put into play.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jul 26, 2016)

This is just a rumor, I'd rather wait until the official reveal, not putting any stock to this.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 26, 2016)

Memoir said:


> Why does it have to be Just Dance? Why can't it be games like Dark Souls? Call of Duty? BATTLEFIELD. Dirt. There's a shit ton more third party software than just dance.


God, I was talking about how a confirmed game for the NX could play on this portable.


----------



## FrozenDragon150 (Jul 26, 2016)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> The wii and DS were perfect for their time. Right now, the core market is where its at. Just look at the god damn ps4.


Thing is, the core market is small. They want sales, so they want a hybrid console they can pump full of games, while also neutralizing the threat of the shrink in the portable market WHILE also capitalizing in the rapidly growing mobile market


----------



## DutchyDutch (Jul 26, 2016)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> But the demo is playing on the console so cooling is already put into play.


I don't even think the demo is running on the console. It most likely is just running on the gpu and maybe a different CPU.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 26, 2016)

FrozenDragon150 said:


> Thing is, the core market is small. They want sales, so they want a hybrid console they can pump full of games, while also neutralizing the threat of the shrink in the portable market WHILE also capitalizing in the rapidly growing mobile market


How can it capitalise on a market it has nothing to do with? The only thing it has similar with any mobile phone is a chip , not an os. The portable market is the only thing this can exist in.


----------



## sneef (Jul 26, 2016)

why is this bad?  i've only read the first page of comments, but they're almost exclusively "this sucks.. nintendo's making a huge mistake.. I'm not getting one".

of course the illustration looks dumb, but i'm sure it won't look like that..  the CONCEPT, however, sounds great to me.. 



Bladexdsl said:


> this is proof that nintendo only gives a fuck about japan



how does this prove anything like that, at all?  What relationship is there between the concept of a portable game console w detachable controllers, and Japanese consumers?

thanks, i'm actually curious, not trying to mock your comment or anything like that.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 26, 2016)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> God, I was talking about how a confirmed game for the NX could play on this portable.


LOL

Shake the console and dance like a weirdo.


----------



## FrozenDragon150 (Jul 26, 2016)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> How can it capitalise on a market it has nothing to do with? The only thing it has similar with any mobile phone is a chip , not an os. The portable market is the only thing this can exist in.


Wrong, Nintendo has stated that they want to merge console gaming with mobile gaming, doesn't necessarily mean it will run a mobile OS either


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 26, 2016)

FrozenDragon150 said:


> Wrong, Nintendo has stated that they want to merge console gaming with mobile gaming, doesn't necessarily mean it will run a mobile OS either


Source?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I recommend watching https://www.youtube.com/user/SuperTrevelyan/videos and following him on twitter, he provides and talks about really interesting evidence.


----------



## AceWarhead (Jul 26, 2016)

DutchyDutch said:


> 'Heh, didn't think about that. I'd assume the resolution would be lowered or something.
> Thing is, there's already devices that use the X1 and they don't have much of these problems. Don't forget,
> despite the PS4 being a home console it also has to deal with cooling. That PS4 tech demo isn't gonna be exactly
> true to heart either.



There are X1 devices that can sustain that level of performance in a portable form factor for a long period of time? nVidia Shadowplay doesn't count.

The PS4 has to deal with cooling only, it doesn't have to worry about sustained battery performance. And it still performs great; games on the PS4 are very beautiful.

All I am trying to point out is that yes, the X1 is _capable _of that level of performance, but the issue comes when, if these rumors are true, the console becomes portable, and has to work without a dock with potential cooling solutions. Quite frankly, I wouldn't be surprised if games look worse than the Wii U because of the desired portability.


----------



## DutchyDutch (Jul 26, 2016)

AceWarhead said:


> There are X1 devices that can sustain that level of performance in a portable form factor for a long period of time? nVidia Shadowplay doesn't count.
> 
> The PS4 has to deal with cooling only, it doesn't have to worry about sustained battery performance. And it still performs great; games on the PS4 are very beautiful.
> 
> All I am trying to point out is that yes, the X1 is _capable _of that level of performance, but the issue comes when, if these rumors are true, the console becomes portable, and has to work without a dock with potential cooling solutions. Quite frankly, I wouldn't be surprised if games look worse than the Wii U because of the desired portability.



I think Nintendo call pull of some nice looking games though. They managed to get Smash Bros. on the 3DS, with it not being that far apart from the Wii U version (considering the 3DS is much much weaker)
You also have RE:Revelations by Capcom, who managed to make a 3DS game look as good as a 360 game.

The thing the K1 devices are lacking now is dedicated developers. Most of it's games are either ports or android games that aren't made with a specific console in mind. Also, the android OS sucks for gaming. If we get big game developers to create and optimize games with the NX in mind, I'm sure it can beat the PS4 with a few games.


----------



## MAXLEMPIRA (Jul 26, 2016)

I'm ok with that :3 I'll love to play Zelda wherever I go <3


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jul 26, 2016)

Oh, for fuck's sake!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 26, 2016)

It was your last chance, Big N, now if its true youre dead...
Ah and even if its not-  they already said NX will be a mix of portable and home console which wont continue 3ds nor U, which means no back comp., so....
And also if its a hybrid home/portable console-  current tech will never fit in a pocket with maxed performance, which means weak proccessing power which means less 3rd party devs which means dead console (see also on same topic- wii U). Its not like when wii came out an there were no gaming for casuals, now theres mobiles... ninty please wake up!
Fuck this gen up and youre dead! Two bad consoles in a row means dead company... please dont!


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 26, 2016)

DutchyDutch said:


> I think Nintendo call pull of some nice looking games though. They managed to get Smash Bros. on the 3DS, with it not being that far apart from the Wii U version (considering the 3DS is much much weaker)
> You also have RE:Revelations by Capcom, who managed to make a 3DS game look as good as a 360 game.
> 
> The thing the K1 devices are lacking now is dedicated developers. Most of it's games are either ports or android games that aren't made with a specific console in mind. Also, the android OS sucks for gaming. If we get big game developers to create and optimize games with the NX in mind, I'm sure it can beat the PS4 with a few games.


Read his twitter puts up a valid point about why this is ridiculous. https://twitter.com/SMetaldave64


----------



## DutchyDutch (Jul 26, 2016)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Read his twitter puts up a valid point about why this is ridiculous. https://twitter.com/SMetaldave64


Who is Super Metal Dave64 though?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 26, 2016)

DutchyDutch said:


> Who is Super Metal Dave64 though?


Not one of the "respectable and well cited sources" of Eurogamer, I guess.


----------



## FrozenDragon150 (Jul 26, 2016)

DutchyDutch said:


> Who is Super Metal Dave64 though?


Some unknown.

IMO, the MH is very likely fake. Hybrid is where the industry ought to be heading


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 26, 2016)

natanelho said:


> It was your last chance, Big N, now if its true youre dead...
> Ah and even if its not-  they already said NX will be a mix of portable and home console which wont continue 3ds nor U, which means no back comp., so....
> And also if its a hybrid home/portable console-  current tech will never fit in a pocket with maxed performance, which means weak proccessing power which means less 3rd party devs which means dead console (see also on same topic- wii U). Its not like when wii came out an there were no gaming for casuals, now theres mobiles... ninty please wake up!
> Fuck this gen up and youre dead! Two bad consoles in a row means dead company... please dont!


What are you talking about? A hybrid is amazing in terms of home and portable as it means power in your home and outside. The ps4 didnt have a backup and it went well. And yes current tech kinda can with both polaris and nvidia shield.


DutchyDutch said:


> Who is Super Metal Dave64 though?


He's about as trust worthy as emily rogers if not more.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



FrozenDragon150 said:


> Some unknown.
> 
> IMO, the MH is very likely fake. Hybrid is where the industry ought to be heading


MH isnt fake if it was confirmed in a business report


----------



## DutchyDutch (Jul 26, 2016)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> What are you talking about? A hybrid is amazing in terms of home and portable as it means power in your home and outside. The ps4 didnt have a backup and it went well. And yes current tech kinda can with both polaris and nvidia shield.
> 
> He's about as trust worthy as emily rogers if not more.
> 
> ...


1. So basically not trust worthy at all? When was Emily Rogers ever right?
2.MH doesn't exist, it was a scenario made for that article...


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 26, 2016)

DutchyDutch said:


> 1. So basically not trust worthy at all? When was Emily Rogers ever right?
> 2.MH doesn't exist, it was a scenario made for that article...


Emily rogers was right with paper mario. Also super metal dave predicted a release date around the time it was announced, not late 2017.


----------



## DutchyDutch (Jul 26, 2016)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Emily rogers was right with paper mario. Also super metal dave predicted a release date around the time it was announced, not late 2017.


Both really aren't hard to do... The date and a random game are nowhere near as big as the concept of the console.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 26, 2016)

DutchyDutch said:


> Both really aren't hard to do... The date and a random game are nowhere near as big as the concept of the console.


I recommend actually reading what they say before calling bullshit.
Heres a quote:
Same would apply to any Third Party game made for PS4 as the target system. Porting down to Tegra X1 = not worth it.
 Are you trying to tell me that, thats not logical?


----------



## Cha0tic (Jul 26, 2016)

I'll get it, because why not.
Throw some solid games on there Nintendo.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 26, 2016)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> What are you talking about? A hybrid is amazing in terms of home and portable as it means power in your home and outside. The ps4 didnt have a backup and it went well. And yes current tech kinda can with both polaris and nvidia shield.
> 
> He's about as trust worthy as emily rogers if not more.
> 
> ...


1. Nvidia shield ain't as powerfull as gaming pcs nor ps4, ulness I miss smthng...
2. Know why normal gaming PC is better then gaming laptop with same specs? Cause cpu and gpu work a ton better when cool then when warm. And good cooling device isnt gonna make a portable console slim, so its gonna be very fat...
3. Big CPUs in general are better then smaller CPUs of same generation (again, Im talking generally). To my understanding in each gen theres a "best" density of "processing power"/"volume it takes". If you take some small proccessors and stick them together into a bigger one - mosta time its gonna work better then the small parts its made of. So even if we gonna get more good small CPUs- the bigger ones are still gonna kick their asses... like I didnt see scientists using smartphones to calculate complex shit, only building- sized super computers....


----------



## fatsquirrel (Jul 26, 2016)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> The X1 is pretty powerful.



Nevermind I thought you meant Xbox crap


----------



## Zense (Jul 26, 2016)

Isn't it possible that this is the controller, since it looks like an advancement of the wiiU controller to me. I seem to remember them saying they wouldn't abbandon everything of previous consoles up until now.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 26, 2016)

natanelho said:


> 1. Nvidia shield ain't as powerfull as gaming pcs nor ps4, ulness I miss smthng...
> 2. Know why normal gaming PC is better then gaming laptop with same specs? Cause cpu and gpu work a ton better when cool then when warm. And good cooling device isnt gonna make a portable console slim, so its gonna be very fat...
> 3. Big CPUs in general are better then smaller CPUs of same generation (again, Im talking generally). To my understanding in each gen theres a "best" density of "processing power"/"volume it takes". If you take some small proccessors and stick them together into a bigger one - mosta time its gonna work better then the small parts its made of. So even if we gonna get more good small CPUs- the bigger ones are still gonna kick their asses... like I didnt see scientists using smartphones to calculate complex shit, only building- sized super computers....



I dont think you understand the meaning of "hybrid" this means a p2p system between a portable and a home console meaning that the portable wouldn't need a very powerful processing chip as all the video is streamed to it. Next, a gaming pc is better as it can hold a much larger better gpu.
Next, big cpus aren't better, its the density of pins on the back (forgot the technical term.) What you say about bigger ones is just bullshit, do you even know how pc's work? A quantum computer chip is tiny but wrecks all chips larger than it. Phone chips cant get better because of heat not size.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Zense said:


> Isn't it possible that this is the controller, since it looks like an advancement of the wiiU controller to me. I seem to remember them saying they wouldn't abbandon everything of previous consoles up until now.


Nah, its a new console.


----------



## Justinde75 (Jul 26, 2016)

What is the point of having two little detachable controlers that are just like 1 stick and 4 buttons? What kind of games do you want to control with that?


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 26, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> What is the point of having two little detachable controlers that are just like 1 stick and 4 buttons? What kind of games do you want to control with that?


Its not ergonomic either. Making it impossible to play some twitch reaction games like smash and I don't see any possibility of more controllers.  That's why this things fake.


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 26, 2016)

Early last year
*Fans:* Hey Nintendo, we heard that you're making an android console
*Nintendo:* Dont' believe the hype, we're not making a Android console

Mid last year
*Nintendo:* We didn't want to show the NX UI because it looks too much like Android
*Lighty: *Uh huh.... but you're not making a Android console right.....? Suuurrreeeee

Today
*Source: *Guess what muthafuckas! NX runs on Tegra and it's dev kits include a fairly known Android tablet, the Google Pixel C
*Lighty:* LMFAO I told you fools!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 26, 2016)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> I dont think you understand the meaning of "hybrid" this means a p2p system between a portable and a home console meaning that the portable wouldn't need a very powerful processing chip as all the video is streamed to it. Next, a gaming pc is better as it can hold a much larger better gpu.
> Next, big cpus aren't better, its the density of pins on the back (forgot the technical term.) What you say about bigger ones is just bullshit, do you even know how pc's work? A quantum computer chip is tiny but wrecks all chips larger than it. Phone chips cant get better because of heat not size.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


Streaming is shit even on the nvidia something. If theres no server like 1 metre from yo house streaming is slow as hell. Also that would need some net, which is pricy on the go(at least in my place) . About the quantum com. 1. I said (twice) "generally" and 2. If you make two (or hundred) such computing chips work in parallel the computing power will increase. And still its not in public use. Also, all the cpus that are made for REAL computing like in science are HUGE, like some km squared... why is that? Dont they see that your tiny little chip is faster then that?(sarcasm)
Always bigger is better when talking about same gen tech of same tier. Just place more cores and your output quadraples!
So as I said streaming is stupid, slow and still not ready, mosta gamers prefer to run games themselves, and bigger is better, so you gonna need to choose decreasing size or performance...


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 26, 2016)

natanelho said:


> Streaming is shit even on the nvidia something. If theres no server like 1 metre from yo house streaming is slow as hell. Also that would need some net, which is pricy on the go(at least in my place) . About the quantum com. 1. I said (twice) "generally" and 2. If you make two (or hundred) such computing chips work in parallel the computing power will increase. And still its not in public use. Also, all the cpus that are made for REAL computing like in science are HUGE, like some km squared... why is that? Dont they see that your tiny little chip is faster then that?(sarcasm)
> Always bigger is better when talking about same gen tech of same tier. Just place more cores and your output quadraples!
> So as I said streaming is stupid, slow and still not ready, mosta gamers prefer to run games themselves, and bigger is better, so you gonna need to choose decreasing size or performance...


What do you mean streaming is shit? It's gotten to a point where there is zero to no lag. Its your console streaming through the internet dumbass. Adding more  cores doesnt change the size. Why are you talking about super computers? theyre multiple cpus not one. You have no understanding of science or technology.


----------



## haxan (Jul 26, 2016)

I feel that all of it's games will just be bunch of old nintendo games ported to the NX with the excuse of "classic" and "nostalgia" 
If that happens then no one will take NX seriously and it'll die :/


----------



## Justinde75 (Jul 26, 2016)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Its not ergonomic either. Making it impossible to play some twitch reaction games like smash and I don't see any possibility of more controllers.  That's why this things fake.


A console should have a controller that can be used with every game as the main controller. Its just stupid to use a concept that doesn't have the comfortability of the user in mind. People today don't want gimmicks. They just want pure games and maybe some gimmicks. Nothing more. Thats why nintendo failed with the wii u. One of the reasons at least


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 26, 2016)

Ok Im gonna break it down to parts:



TheDarkGreninja said:


> What do you mean streaming is shit? It's gotten to a point where there is zero to no lag.


... only when youre close to the server phisically and have excel net connection, so in my place there are no such gaming servers so nvidias streamimg here is crap... and you say that always on the go I need perfect net signal just to play my zelda game? F*** ya.... Im mosta time on the go amd 3ds is perfect for me, if gaming on it would be streaming-based- I will be fucked up badly... ah and its not only me... and also for fast net you needa cable so not much portability comfort...


> Its your console streaming through the internet dumbass.


What???


> Adding more  cores doesnt change the size. Why are you talking about super computers? theyre multiple cpus not one. You have no understanding of science or technology.


Maybe I dont have as much knowledge as you, mr. Super scientist. The super computer was mentioned as an example. I know theyre multiple cpus. But tell me that- Is the most powerfull popular smartphone as powerfull as ps4/xb1? No! Not under any best circrumstances! Even when playing inside a freezer in -50 degreas, the current gen of mobile gaming is at most as good as 7gen consoles. And throwing something that weak into the gaming scene is a big gamble. I dont think that will be successful, and I dont see lotta ppl I know go and buy weak shit thats meant to b played on tv while cheap gaming pc/xb1/ps4 are still outa here! Really? Mobile proccessor for a huge company's next- gen platform?
Unless theres some catch or somethings wrong(probably) with that info- I dont see it going well

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Justinde75 said:


> A console should have a controller that can be used with every game as the main controller. Its just stupid to use a concept that doesn't have the comfortability of the user in mind. People today don't want gimmicks. They just want pure games and maybe some gimmicks. Nothing more. Thats why nintendo failed with the wii u. One of the reasons at least


Im think the same way but look at the original awkward wii controller. Like, its just a gimmic and not good (in my opinion) for mosta games. But still a huge success... ppl are stupid.


----------



## xile6 (Jul 26, 2016)

Still need more info before i buy.
The wii u didnt do so while for multi player games. One person would be force to use the gamepad while the other could sue different controller.
Also i need price point. i wouldnt want to run around with a whole system that cost $400-$500.
But it would be nice to pick up playing where i left off. (***SONY disapointment***)
Also what type of battery system are we talking about? the wii u game pad is pretty big but it does far with battery est 3hrs. But all it does is stream.

but im in for more infor.
Nintendo normally has good ideas but fall short


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jul 26, 2016)

retrofan_k said:


> If this is true, I think its going to be the end for Nintendo, especially in the west.  This gimmicky crap would only please Jp's customers, since they love all wacky shit anyway.
> 
> They need a shit hot console to go on par or surpass M$ and Sony's current hardware with AAA titles at launch and getting in lead again. This idea again, if true, will flop just as bad as WiiU or worse.


Many don't buy Nintendo for its specs, but for its first party titles.

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luckkill4u (Jul 26, 2016)

raulpica said:


> External GPUs are hideous, expensive and should never even be considered as an option.



Uh I understand that's completely your opinion but I simply can't agree with any of that. Hideous? External GPUs are in a mini tower... Expensive? Yeah, this is nVidia for Christ's sake... Not even an option? If it was in a Nintendo branded case with enough power to compete with the new PS4 or XBOne then why not? 

Realistically I'd say NX will flop and good old Ninty will go like the Sega. 




gnmmarechal said:


> Many don't buy Nintendo for its specs, but for its first party titles.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk



Sorry Nintendo, no Metroid then you get none of my money.


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 26, 2016)

The biggest question is: Can it run KODI? Honestly the biggest thing Wii U is lacking is a decent media player. Otherwise, I'm fairly happy with my Wii U


----------



## WeedZ (Jul 26, 2016)

Eurogamer isn't the only outlet reporting on the new design. If this is it, I'm done with nintendo. It been a long time coming since the original wii anyway. One stupid gimmick after the next that makes many games unenjoyable to unplayable. I'm done throwing more money into extra accessories that are required when any big game title is released.

Nintendo stated not long ago, that they aren't concerned with system specs like their competitors  (sony, microsoft). That's because they know they can harvest cash on stupid shit with the Nintendo logo on it. You have to buy special controllers or attachments to play different games, or buy dozens of expensive amiibo's for game content, or even re-purchase the same system you already bought a year earlier because they needed to up the ram a little bit. Fuckin over it.

When it comes to pc, ps4 or xbox, you put the game in and then you play it. No bullshit. The only thing nintendo had going for it was their franchised titles like mario, pokemon, zelda, etc. But don't even get me started on how they're ruining those series.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Jul 26, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> Eurogamer isn't the only outlet reporting on the new design. If this is it, I'm done with nintendo. It been a long time coming since the original wii anyway. One stupid gimmick after the next that makes many games unenjoyable to unplayable. I'm done throwing more money into extra accessories that are required when any big game title is released.
> 
> Nintendo stated not long ago, that they aren't concerned with system specs like their competitors  (sony, microsoft). That's because they know they can harvest cash on stupid shit with the Nintendo logo on it. You have to buy special controllers or attachments to play different games, or buy dozens of expensive amiibo's for game content, or even re-purchase the same system you already bought a year earlier because they needed to up the ram a little bit. Fuckin over it.
> 
> When it comes to pc, ps4 or xbox, you put the game in and then you play it. No bullshit. The only thing nintendo had going for it was their franchised titles like mario, pokemon, zelda, etc. But don't even get me started on how they're ruining those series.


Man... Remember the good old days when you could purchase a SNES with everything you need. Console, controllers, light gun and even R.O.B. Yeah it was the deluxe set but it had everything you needed. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## WeedZ (Jul 26, 2016)

Luckkill4u said:


> Man... Remember the good old days when you could purchase a SNES with everything you need. Console, controllers, light gun and even R.O.B. Yeah it was the deluxe set but it had everything you needed.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


Yeah, it even included a friend to play with lol.

But that's how it should be. Buy a system, play games.


----------



## Reecey (Jul 26, 2016)

As long as I don't get my pants pulled down over the price I might just have ago, it sounds interesting if the story is true that is.


----------



## zeromission80 (Jul 26, 2016)

So far we have seen some ridiculous rumors, some more plausible than others. Most major news outlets destructoid, ign and the original source Eurogamer have reported on it. I really wouldn't count on this being fact, although if it is indeed true, I weep for their continued success as a developer and publisher of some beloved IPS. I do like the hybrid idea a lot, but at this point trying to be different is digging a huge inescapable hole on your reputation and fans...me being one of them good luck Nintendo you'll surely need it...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

On a side note 1 blockbuster game can change the tide in the console wars


----------



## Meteor7 (Jul 26, 2016)

I don't see anything inherently wrong with this design. I'll just wait to see how it performs.
But on a slightly different note, does anyone remember when those design documents surfaced (supposedly from ninty) which depicted a controller with freely replaceable parts? You could apparently switch out d-pads, control sticks, and face buttons freely. This NX reminds me a lot of that, and I wonder just how customize-able the interface is going to be.


----------



## Jayro (Jul 26, 2016)

I'll buy one, but I'll keep it on old firmware just in case an exploit is found for homebrew and emunand/free games.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 26, 2016)

Razer's been working on a similar device for years - this isn't groundbreaking, it's stupid.


Luckkill4u said:


> Man... Remember the good old days when you could purchase a SNES with everything you need. Console, controllers, light gun and even R.O.B. Yeah it was the deluxe set but it had everything you needed.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


You seem to remember everything except the fact that R.O.B came with the NES, not the SNES - you're off by one generation.


----------



## pietempgba (Jul 26, 2016)

wasn't the prototype wiiu gamepad like that


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 26, 2016)

pietempgba said:


> wasn't the prototype wiiu gamepad like that


That's normal in prototyping - you cobble existing parts into a hodgepodge that kinda works because making a whole new PCB requires too much effort and time - many components cannot be soldered by hand and when prototyping the hardware can change several times during the dev cycle. It's a real life drawing board - you throw stuff at it and see what sticks. They had existing "controllers with buttons, accelerometers, gyros and BT", so they focused on getting the screen circuit to work.


----------



## pietempgba (Jul 26, 2016)

yeah


----------



## Darkrai (Jul 26, 2016)

People are always complaining, if you don't like it, just don't buy it. Stop saying shit like "Nintendo is doomed", this is fucking annoying, you people say that shit since the Nintendo 64 era. It didn't happen back there, it will not happen now. 

But anyway, I'm with mixed feelings about this, I really liked the design and the Idea, but I think that this isn't all. And there's the heating and battery problem with the Tegra X1, how they will work with it ? 

For me this is just another of those rumors...


----------



## Obveron (Jul 26, 2016)

Oh god what a disaster.  They've tried to merge portable with console and they've managed to provide neither.  After the Wii u, I'd think they'd learn that nobody wants a tablet console in the living room.   As for portable, they were already doing things right with the 3ds.  A new highend gameboy would do really well, not this monstrosity.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 26, 2016)

Obveron said:


> Oh god what a disaster.  They've tried to merge portable with console and they've managed to provide neither.  After the Wii u, I'd think they'd learn that nobody wants a tablet console in the living room.   As for portable, they were already doing things right with the 3ds.  A new highend gameboy would do really well, not this monstrosity.


its a rumor...


----------



## pietempgba (Jul 26, 2016)

i only care about functionality and their titles


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 26, 2016)

natanelho said:


> Ok Im gonna break it down to parts:
> 
> 
> ... only when youre close to the server phisically and have excel net connection, so in my place there are no such gaming servers so nvidias streamimg here is crap... and you say that always on the go I need perfect net signal just to play my zelda game? F*** ya.... Im mosta time on the go amd 3ds is perfect for me, if gaming on it would be streaming-based- I will be fucked up badly... ah and its not only me... and also for fast net you needa cable so not much portability comfort...
> ...


I have a degree in physics. The most powerful mobile chip is half as powerful as a ps4 the limiting factors are heat. Streaming has to do with badwidth not real life distance.


----------



## weatMod (Jul 26, 2016)

LightyKD said:


> The biggest question is: Can it run KODI? Honestly the biggest thing Wii U is lacking is a decent media player. Otherwise, I'm fairly happy with my Wii U


>kodi
 just buy a damn fire tv stick on prime day for 25$ it's cheap enough
extra memory and power would be nice though i guess but have not had any problems so far with the sticks
maybe when i get a 4k tv and xiaomi google tv box is released i will upgrade

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

if this is true....
 don't worry N will be fine ,just  as long as their entire of board of directors and the all upper level executives commit sepukku


----------



## Luckkill4u (Jul 26, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> You seem to remember everything except the fact that R.O.B came with the NES, not the SNES - you're off by one generation.



Lol your right I meant NES but the point still stands!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 26, 2016)

Wii U 2, Why? you ask?

BECUZ ITS A HANDHELD


----------



## tbb043 (Jul 26, 2016)

I'll believe this shit when Nintendo reveals it, until then it's all just more noise.


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 26, 2016)

weatMod said:


> >kodi
> just buy a damn fire tv stick on prime day for 25$ it's cheap enough
> extra memory and power would be nice though i guess but have not had any problems so far with the sticks
> maybe when i get a 4k tv and xiaomi google tv box is released i will upgrade
> ...



I have a Fire TV but I'm trying not to have s many boxes. Would have nixed my Fire TV if the damn Android emulators for PC would gain proper gamepad support and not that button mapping crap!


----------



## XDel (Jul 26, 2016)

T-hug said:


> View attachment 57354​
> *Eurogamer* are reporting that Nintendo's upcoming NX will be a portable, handheld console with detachable controllers:
> 
> 
> ...




So a Wii U, but all tucked in the controller, but a slimmer version of the controller, but with all sorts of fancy bells and whistles. 

Glad I sold me Wii U, waiting for upgrade.


----------



## natkoden (Jul 26, 2016)

insta buy


----------



## FM360 (Jul 26, 2016)

After looking at the specs of the graphics chip Nintendo chose to use, the chip is almost as powerful as a GTX 1060, so I can't wait to see how good the games look on this thing.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jul 26, 2016)

I don't really care much about home consoles, I buy them but they aren't my priority. I like small handhelds and I buy as many games for the 3DS and Vita (not so small, but still fits my pockets), if this NX tries to merge both markets and makes it bigger than what I usually like. I will not be buying it.  
I bought around 50 games for the 3DS, all new and not a single used one (mostly because I'm not fond of buying used games when they are still being sold new), I like my games to be handheld, also, that would make the two versions of Dragon Quest XI pointless in Nintendo systems. Supposedly, the handheld version for the 3DS (the one I find the most interesting due to having dif game styles) and the home system version, fully 3D for the PS4 and NX. There are games meant to be played on the go, while others, like MGS, aren't.


----------



## JAWS_XS (Jul 26, 2016)

If you gave me 30 minutes..I could post a pic with almost every Nintendo console ever made.  I collect them...use them.   If this is true,  I will not buy this!  WTF are they thinking?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 26, 2016)

FM360 said:


> After looking at the specs of the graphics chip Nintendo chose to use, the chip is almost as powerful as a GTX 1060, so I can't wait to see how good the games look on this thing.


This thing is supposed to use the NVidia X1 or a derrivative, it's nowhere near a 1060, or am I missing something? You can't get desktop GPU-like performance from a portable system - it'd either melt or blow through the battery in minutes.


----------



## phalk (Jul 26, 2016)

Here is a thought:

Tegra X2 for GPU (Since the dev units apparently used an overclocked X1) with an 720p or less resolution for the mobile part. (Mobile games don't need Full HD to look good).

Then a dock, with extra storage and a stronger GPU to upscale games to 1080p for TV.

I'd buy that.


----------



## Online (Jul 27, 2016)

DutchyDutch said:


> I'm not sure why people think the X1 is weak. It's stronger than the Wii U, and it can actually run SOME OpenGL games better than PS4 and XB1 can. The graphics can get pretty close to PS4. Check this tech demo:
> 
> 
> (Forgive the shitty intro)
> ...




On multiplatform games sure they gap wont be that big as the video shows but for optimized ps4 games the difference is night and day


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 27, 2016)

Think about it this way. 

You're at home playing on your docking station let's say breath of the wild. You just completed a dungeon but have to go to a doctors appointment bummer right? With a normal home console you couldn't do anything about it and would have to leave from being immersed in the game. With this you can unplug it from the dock and play it where ever you want. No need to wait to get back home. Let's say there is a tv at the doctors and you're in a private room. Plug it in and play it on the tv! Essentially this is a always on play anywhere console and I love it!


----------



## J-Machine (Jul 27, 2016)

guys. the nx is clearly a handheld that can upscale to your tv. kinda like a vita tv if they put a display and native, detachable, control interface. It's not a console like wiiu or ps4


----------



## PK101 (Jul 27, 2016)

Currently calling bullshit


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 27, 2016)

I don't see what all the hate is about.

Make this powered by a single charging cable or even better, include a battery for on the go gaming, and I'm sold. Sold with a capital *S.*

Essentially a better Nigeria shield.

Essentially a better *Nvidia* Shield.

EDIT: Let's forget I just freaking typed that.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Jul 27, 2016)

WhiteMaze said:


> * Nigeria shield.*



Lol it's some sort of Nigerian Prince scam right? 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 27, 2016)

Luckkill4u said:


> Lol it's some sort of Nigerian Prince scam right?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7



Great. Let the mocking begin.



Bastards...


----------



## osaka35 (Jul 27, 2016)

Assuming this rumour turns out to be accurate.

okay, so let's say it's x2. Because wishful thinking. It won't have to run on an OS, it'll run straight off the hardware. This will help a great deal in terms of abilities and the like. I'd say it's likely around Wii U power, maybe less, maybe more, but somewhere around there.

Disappointing as it isn't a legit home console, but it should be able to be ported to easily enough. Well, as long as it isn't too intense. I dunno, it's something.


----------



## Supster131 (Jul 27, 2016)

After hearing all the rumors right now, I'm actually quite excited!
I find the concept interesting and I like how Nintendo has the balls to try something different (unlike two other companies I know).
I don't really care if the specs aren't as good as the PS4 and Xbox One or if the graphics can't compare. The Wii U isn't even close to those two consoles, and I've had more fun with my Wii U than my PS4 and Xbox One.
I like how I'll be able to take it on the go. It's something that Sony tried doing the Vita, but it just wasn't completely practical as you needed decent internet on the go. 

Just imagine playing Breath of the Wild at home, then continue playing on the go with a same or similar experience.


----------



## supergamer368 (Jul 27, 2016)

Welp... Wii U for me...


----------



## bi388 (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh my god. I didn't read the last 6 pages because I was so fed up with this thread but most of the first 6 were people complaining about the console being gimmicky. Do you want a third system that will be the same as the microsoft and sony systems with a few exclusives? Nintendo thrives off of two things, first party exclusives and unique features. Whether or not YOU want the gimmick is irrelivent. It will be there because it sets them apart in the market and they would be doomed if the DIDN'T add one. If they release a handheld that has the power of a Wii u even without the full console function I would buy it.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 27, 2016)

bi388 said:


> Oh my god. I didn't read the last 6 pages because I was so fed up with this thread but most of the first 6 were people complaining about the console being gimmicky. Do you want a third system that will be the same as the microsoft and sony systems with a few exclusives? Nintendo thrives off of two things, first party exclusives and unique features. Whether or not YOU want the gimmick is irrelivent. It will be there because it sets them apart in the market and they would be doomed if the DIDN'T add one. If they release a handheld that has the power of a Wii u even without the full console function I would buy it.



Precisely.

People keep associating the *innovation Nintendo brings to the gaming world, with their failed systems*. In essence, somehow people believe Nintendo should release another Nintendo One or NintenStation 4.

We have Sony *and* Microsoft for that battle, we dont need a third one.

Fact of the matter is that Nintendo's biggest innovations were a major success around the world. Such were the cases of the Nintendo DS and Wii. Different. Innovative. Appealing. So the issue is not hardware.

Here is the issue:
*
FREAKING THIRD PARTY SUPPORT GOD DAMN IT.*


----------



## anhminh (Jul 27, 2016)

But guy, serious. This is no innovation, smartphone and tablet did this years ago.

Connect to tv, check. separate handle that attach to the side.







check please.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Jul 27, 2016)

WhiteMaze said:


> Great. Let the mocking begin.
> 
> 
> 
> Bastards...


Lol just a tease no harm done 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## Meteor7 (Jul 27, 2016)

WhiteMaze said:


> Here is the issue:
> *
> FREAKING THIRD PARTY SUPPORT GOD DAMN IT.*


I wouldn't say that. Frankly, I really want to have a WiiU, but the only two things that are barring me right now (and since launch) are the price tag and the ease of hacking. I want a WiiU for all the 1st party titles; I can't think of a single non-nintendo title that I would even buy to play on a WiiU, much less purchase the console for. Would better 3rd party support help? Of course, but it's not a necessity, at least for me.


----------



## bi388 (Jul 27, 2016)

Meteor7 said:


> I wouldn't say that. Frankly, I really want to have a WiiU, but the only two things that are barring me right now (and since launch) are the price tag and the ease of hacking. I want a WiiU for all the 1st party titles; I can't think of a single non-nintendo title that I would even buy to play on a WiiU, much less purchase the console for. Would better 3rd party support help? Of course, but it's not a necessity, at least for me.


I agree as someone who has a pc I use for dark souls and other non exclusive games but I can see more casual gamers wanting a system with the new pokemon and gta or whatever. Also if you get a Wii U get bayo 2, it's an amazing third party exclusive.


----------



## MushGuy (Jul 27, 2016)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Even though this is a rumor? The NX cant be this if it can run next gen games like sonic


Unless it's the Dimps version.


----------



## Cha0tic (Jul 27, 2016)

bi388 said:


> Oh my god. I didn't read the last 6 pages because I was so fed up with this thread but most of the first 6 were people complaining about the console being gimmicky. Do you want a third system that will be the same as the microsoft and sony systems with a few exclusives? Nintendo thrives off of two things, first party exclusives and unique features. Whether or not YOU want the gimmick is irrelivent. It will be there because it sets them apart in the market and they would be doomed if the DIDN'T add one. If they release a handheld that has the power of a Wii u even without the full console function I would buy it.




People like to complain, most of these people here ridiculing are gonna buy the NX when it drops and then flame anyone who bashes it. Just wait and see. 

I'm all for something different, I don't care about a power house console. All Nintendo needs to do is throw some good games like they always do and I'm satisfied. I enjoyed my wii and wiiu, and the exclusives I honestly love more then the exclusives on Xbox and ps4.

I grew up with Nintendo, sega and Sony consoles. And always enjoyed Nintendo more then the others.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 27, 2016)

nintendo...


----------



## Fluto (Jul 27, 2016)

Hmm brings back memories...


Spoiler










https://gbatemp.net/threads/competition-time-2-results.335683/


----------



## cots (Jul 27, 2016)

As an owner of the nvidia shield tablet I think Nintendo is going in the right direction. I look forward to playing Zelda on the NX when it comes out.


----------



## Sheikah Impa (Jul 27, 2016)

Customers: "Ok Nintendo, give us a traditional console."

Nintendo: "You want motion control?"

Customers: "No Nintendo, we want a traditional console. Traditionaaaal."

Nintendo: "Ok, we give motion control."

Customers: "No, listen. We want a regular freaking console."

Nintendo: "Ok, we give controller screen."

Customers: "For christs sake Nintendo. We just want a regular freaking console. This is your last chance."

Nintendo: "Ok, we give console."

Customers: "God finally...Thank you."

Nintendo: "But it really tablet with ability to be console!"

Customers: "SON OF A B****"


----------



## zac122 (Jul 27, 2016)

I've read through a couple of these pages and there's a serious misunderstanding I think. If these rumors are true THE NX IS NOT A HOME CONSOLE. it would be a handheld. Just because everyone expected the NX to be a home console doesn't make it so, and frankly if this is what the NX turns out to be it'll be a serious upgrade from the 3ds. I for one am very excited for the next generation of Nintendo handheld.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 27, 2016)

they were right about it not replacing the wiiu....it's not even a console!


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 27, 2016)

Sheikah Impa said:


> Customers: "Ok Nintendo, give us a traditional console."
> 
> Nintendo: "You want motion control?"
> 
> ...



Even though I disagree entirely, this post should be a nomenee for the Best Post GBAtemp 2016 Award.

Freaking tears of laughter on my face right now.


----------



## Roxe__ (Jul 27, 2016)

What the Philips screwdrivers! 
I'm currently accepting this rumor due to the other rumors that compliments this one. But seriously WTF, why are people shouting things like "the most powerful handheld"?? Are we all just ignoring the 900p resolution rumor??? My phone right now does 2k, there are tablets coming out with true 4k and here we have a handheld hybrid with 900p....oohkaayyy right! And even if this does full 1080p with 60 fps on the tv, why would i buy it, i have the WiiU right here. Does 4k just not exists in Nintendo's world yet?



Spoiler: Resolution Size










Also I heard/read rumors that Nvidia made them a deal for a Tegra chip, if this happened, how old is that deal, and is it for the X1 or the X2, because there's something wrong if an X2 chip is only outputting 900p on a small screen! Which brings us to the screen size topic, this screen should be AT LEAST the size of 10.1 inch ipad to make games/netflix/whatever projects they have upcoming enjoyable and appealing to all the 'casual' players (so here's hoping for a big screen).

The last topic I wanted to touch is about their current handheld system and what's going to happen to it. If this rumor is true about the NX, doesn't this mean they're going to take out their own handheld systems and replace it with this?? Because I sure as hell hope Nintendo doesn't expect the people or myself to buy another handheld device JUST to play games like pokemon....LOL FUNNY JOKES NINTENDO

I just don't understand why Nintendo is fighting the Mobile Market. EVERYONE has one, just make these games for mobile and come out with special controller/adapter pertaining to that game. I'm sure the people would buy them, not to mention, they could make money out the ass with the micro-transactions!

Anyways I've come to acceptance of this NX happening, but when this thing does come out, i'll be over here waiting with my WiiU until they released the 'NX PRO', and even then...that's a maybe. Shit Nintendo! It's like watching an awkward kid try to make money.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 27, 2016)

anhminh said:


> But guy, serious. This is no innovation, smartphone and tablet did this years ago.
> 
> Connect to tv, check. separate handle that attach to the side.
> 
> ...



Yes. But the difference with the NX, is that it won't be only 2% on the Android/iOS market supporting gamepads, like currently. 
It will be all of them.

Not to mention, no crappy IAP riddled pay to win games flooding everything. Real games. Not wannabe tablet games and remakes like we've seen so far on the mobile market.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Jul 27, 2016)

Roxe__ said:


> What the Philips screwdrivers!
> I'm currently accepting this rumor due to the other rumors that compliments this one. But seriously WTF, why are people shouting things like "the most powerful handheld"?? Are we all just ignoring the 900p resolution rumor??? My phone right now does 2k, there are tablets coming out with true 4k and here we have a handheld hybrid with 900p....oohkaayyy right! And even if this does full 1080p with 60 fps on the tv, why would i buy it, i have the WiiU right here. Does 4k just not exists in Nintendo's world yet?
> 
> snip /sorry
> ...


Well maybe Nintendo devs find 1080p can't get the framerates they want and 900p does. The screen might actually be 1080p but everything game wise is rendered at 900p-ish kind of like the Xbox One in some games. As far as I know this is all based on rumors..


----------



## Clector (Jul 27, 2016)

It will be weird that Nintendo port The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild to a portable console it my opinion if this rumor is true by any chance.


----------



## Roxe__ (Jul 27, 2016)

WhiteMaze said:


> Yes. But the difference with the NX, is that it won't be only 2% on the Android/iOS market supporting gamepads, like currently.
> It will be all of them.
> 
> Not to mention, no crappy IAP riddled pay to win games flooding everything. Real games. Not wannabe tablet games and remakes like we've seen so far on the mobile market.



100% No. It's the same concept, what do you mean wannabe tablet games and remakes? Didn't Nintendo just release the Mini NES, was that not a remake?? what about all the other games they "remade" for the WiiU? It's not that hard, you take the mobile device and slap the nintendo name on it....no need to make a whole system and call it 'different'!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Luckkill4u said:


> Well maybe Nintendo devs find 1080p can't get the framerates they want and 900p does. The screen might actually be 1080p but everything game wise is rendered at 900p-ish kind of like the Xbox One in some games. As far as I know this is all based on rumors..


But there's the problem isn't it...."NINTENDO DEVS". What about all the other devs that are making a game currently, i'm just foreseeing game devs having a hard time making a game and portraying what they were trying to show us on this console. (wii problems)


----------



## licalica13 (Jul 27, 2016)

So it is a successor to WiiU prototype gamepad.


----------



## petethepug (Jul 27, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> welp i won't be getting an NX
> guess i'll be getting Zelda on wiiu than but it will prob be the last game i ever get from them. they are dead to me now


I actually had hope for them but at this rate I don't know if it will be getting anywhere. The NX seems basically like a Wii U (Or 3DS since it's portable?) I think Nintendo tried outrunning consoles since no one had the idea of making a console portable. I guess if you traveled a lot in car, and have a hotspot avilable this would be a good console.

I mean just imagine having a NX, and being able to hook it up in a small TV, and replace the screen easily in something like a Plane trip. But again the concept may be bad,

Always just assume they know what they are doing. Maybe it will end up like a New 3DS XL Wii U NX.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 27, 2016)

can't wait to play Xenoblade on it


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jul 27, 2016)

Roxe__ said:


> 100% No. It's the same concept, what do you mean wannabe tablet games and remakes? Didn't Nintendo just release the Mini NES, was that not a remake?? what about all the other games they "remade" for the WiiU? It's not that hard, you take the mobile device and slap the nintendo name on it....no need to make a whole system and call it 'different'!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


The "remakes" he referenced are the 20+ rehashes of every successful concept on the mobile app store.


----------



## MAXLEMPIRA (Jul 27, 2016)

I will see you all in the future asking to devs for a "god" controll hack for NX


----------



## zoogie (Jul 27, 2016)

fwiw, some initial 3ds dev kits used tegras as well. so it's not totally confirmed NX will have this chipset.


----------



## romeoondaline (Jul 27, 2016)

Roxe__ said:


> What the Philips screwdrivers!
> I'm currently accepting this rumor due to the other rumors that compliments this one. But seriously WTF, why are people shouting things like "the most powerful handheld"?? Are we all just ignoring the 900p resolution rumor??? My phone right now does 2k, there are tablets coming out with true 4k and here we have a handheld hybrid with 900p....oohkaayyy right! And even if this does full 1080p with 60 fps on the tv, why would i buy it, i have the WiiU right here. Does 4k just not exists in Nintendo's world yet?
> 
> 
> ...



Lolol, NX Pro/XL confirmed, I'll wait as well for that!
Edit: Let's not forget that even SE said FFXV wasn't going to be on this console. Looking at this rumor, it was probably too much of a pain for them to port.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 27, 2016)

NX: now your NOT playing with power...in fact your not even playing on a console!


----------



## zac122 (Jul 27, 2016)

Roxe__ said:


> What the Philips screwdrivers!
> I'm currently accepting this rumor due to the other rumors that compliments this one. But seriously WTF, why are people shouting things like "the most powerful handheld"?? Are we all just ignoring the 900p resolution rumor??? My phone right now does 2k, there are tablets coming out with true 4k and here we have a handheld hybrid with 900p....oohkaayyy right! And even if this does full 1080p with 60 fps on the tv, why would i buy it, i have the WiiU right here. Does 4k just not exists in Nintendo's world yet?
> 
> 
> ...


Quick question, why do you care that much about resolution? 

More importantly you want Nintendo to become a typical mobile dev that puts winning behind a pay wall of micro-transactions, and loads every game, including ones you paid for,  with ads? No thank you. All I need from Nintendo is exactly what they've always done. Release great games.


----------



## Zense (Jul 27, 2016)

The N stands for New, the X refers to the fact that it's a "cross" between a 3DS and a WiiU. Therefore, it shall be called the "New Wii 3D".


----------



## bi388 (Jul 27, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> NX: now your NOT playing with power...in fact your not even playing on a console!


I'm seriously done with you. You've provided nothing to the discussion but endlessly posting shitpost quality messages with no real info in them. Stop clogging up a discussion thread by repeating your nonsense over and over. By definition this is a console.


----------



## Roxe__ (Jul 27, 2016)

zac122 said:


> Quick question, why do you care that much about resolution?
> 
> More importantly you want Nintendo to become a typical mobile dev that puts winning behind a pay wall of micro-transactions, and loads every game, including ones you paid for,  with ads? No thank you. All I need from Nintendo is exactly what they've always done. Release great games.



Because it's 2016 and 4k is already out, and this console is going to be released 2017, and i bought the WiiU for LoZBotW BUT i cannot believe that the game has been finished but delayed for like 2 years just so they can use it to sell this console. Also would you watch netflix on your crappy tv or a 4k tv, and again how are game devs suppose to make "great games" for every console but find it super hard to port it to consoles like the Wii/WiiU and now this? And i never said that i want them to go behind the idea of micro-transactions, just saying it's an option if they are trying to make money. I Also never mentioned ads, all i said is that if they are truly trying to dominate the 'portable' industry they should just make games for the mobile devices and slap that NINTENDO name on it. Take Pokemon Go, 10 million downloads, BECAUSE everyone has a phone. Pokemon Sun/Moon would make at lease double what it's going to make if it was released as an app in the app stores, again because everyone owns a phone, but not a 3ds.

EDIT:Also you said it yourself, they make 'GREAT GAMES', but what history is showing us is that they suck at making hardware.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 27, 2016)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> I have a degree in physics. The most powerful mobile chip is half as powerful as a ps4 the limiting factors are heat. Streaming has to do with badwidth not real life distance.


 ... and Ps4 isnt the most powerfull proccessor... its a few years old and even in release it wasnt the most powerfull one...
And phisical distance makes internet connections slower... I tried with friends... the closer ones had less ping then the ones farther away...
Im talking cable distances, not the distance on the map...

Ah and still no mobile processor is as powerfull as the latest i7


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 27, 2016)

The NX was already confirmed a homeconsole wasn't it? I think there was a rumor about a single screened handheld in the works recently so maybe this is that?


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 27, 2016)

As far as rumors go, I think it's a pretty decent and likely one.

-nintendo never officially said anything on the NX yet. With the situation on the wiiu being dire, everyone always assumed it's a next home console. However, as was somewhat vaguely hinted in Japanese trade conferences, it was going to be some sort of hybrid.
-nintendo always innovates (whether you like it or not). In fact, this "wiiu without being chained to a TV" was one of the complaints from the very beginning, so it's only a natural progression. Of course there are always people hating on innovation, but their opinion doesn't amount to much until about a year after launch.
-the shift to mobile. The first experimental apps from nintendo (and affiliates) show the direction they want to go, and with the success of pokemon go I doubt they're on the wrong track.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 27, 2016)

they never made pokemon go


----------



## Dorimori (Jul 27, 2016)

I like the portability. Nice to have a stronger 3DS.


----------



## Meteor7 (Jul 27, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> I like the portability. Nice to have a stronger 3DS.


...that doesn't have 3D or a second screen. It's really just an S.
I know what you meant, I just found it funny.


----------



## Steena (Jul 27, 2016)

Meteor7 said:


> ...that doesn't have 3D or a second screen. It's really just an S.


That would have been the ideal 3DS to me.


----------



## Meteor7 (Jul 27, 2016)

Steena said:


> That would have been the ideal 3DS to me.


I actually really love the second screen on the DS line as room for maps and additional buttons.


----------



## Dorimori (Jul 27, 2016)

Meteor7 said:


> I actually really love the second screen on the DS line as room for maps and additional buttons.


I like the second screen, and I've never used the 3D.


----------



## Meteor7 (Jul 27, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> I like the second screen, and I've never used the 3D.


I used the 3D for everything, and genuinely thought it enhanced the experience, until I saw just how much better the framerate becomes without it.


----------



## heartgold (Jul 27, 2016)

Overclocked X1 chips apparently in the devkits, possibly to match X2 performance when that rollovers. So perhaps X2 may be in the cards if they are using overclocked X1 chips currently.

Either way the we gonna end up with a beefy handheld, an immence generation leap over the 3DS and even the PSVita.

The docking station may have addition RAM, CPU, GPU to boost the performance for TV gaming, or it can allow active cooling allowing the X1 to overclock for better performance.


----------



## WooHyun (Jul 27, 2016)

It's like selling vita for portable, vita tv for home, and abandoning ps4! Could we take this as Nintendo has officially abandoned home console market?


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Jul 27, 2016)

i will be buying it as long as they make a new SSB game for it, then i will be convinced!!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 27, 2016)

they should call it the NinVidia Shield instead


----------



## WooHyun (Jul 27, 2016)

Maybe it can be designed to increase clock speed when connected to power. So it can output higher resolution/framerate to TV monitor with using more electricity than when playing outside. Just as some games run better on N3DS with more cores and higher clock speed.
And backwards compatibility shouldn't be a problem with downloads.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 27, 2016)

please have more/better games please. I dont really care about the design but more about the games


----------



## DutchyDutch (Jul 27, 2016)

WooHyun said:


> Maybe it can be designed to increase clock speed when connected to power. So it can output higher resolution/framerate to TV monitor with using more electricity than when playing outside. Just as some games run better on N3DS with more cores and higher clock speed.
> And backwards compatibility shouldn't be a problem with downloads.


Backwards Compatibility is impossible with Tegra. They would have had to stick with PowerPC to do that, and I'm glad they didn't. This console might be strong enough to emulate some gamecube games too, but probably not the bigger games like Wind Waker.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 27, 2016)

Luckkill4u said:


> Uh I understand that's completely your opinion but I simply can't agree with any of that. Hideous? External GPUs are in a mini tower... Expensive? Yeah, this is nVidia for Christ's sake... Not even an option? If it was in a Nintendo branded case with enough power to compete with the new PS4 or XBOne then why not?


Mini towers are hideous, bulky, heavy and geeky. A normal user would never accept them. That's why Nintendo would never use them.

Also why think of mini towers? We're not talking about a PC here, they don't need a GTX1080. A GTX980M would blow the socks off every console out there and it's smaller than my hand. It also doesn't require an external power-supply.

Now THAT would be something doable, but still it'd add $200-300 to the final price so, nope, never gonna happen. You guys need to think of the cost factor, and external GPU easily doubles the price of the console so nope.


----------



## DutchyDutch (Jul 27, 2016)

raulpica said:


> Mini towers are hideous, bulky, heavy and geeky. A normal user would never accept them. That's why Nintendo would never use them.
> 
> Also why think of mini towers? We're not talking about a PC here, they don't need a GTX1080. A GTX980M would blow the socks off every console out there and it's smaller than my hand. It also doesn't require an external power-supply.
> 
> Now THAT would be something doable, but still it'd add $200-300 to the final price so, nope, never gonna happen. You guys need to think of the cost factor, and external GPU easily doubles the price of the console so nope.


No way 980M is stronger than every console. The mobile versions of every GPU are much much weaker than their console counterparts.
EDIT: Oh wait, was thinking of a different gpu. NVM.


----------



## WooHyun (Jul 27, 2016)

DutchyDutch said:


> Backwards Compatibility is impossible with Tegra. They would have had to stick with PowerPC to do that, and I'm glad they didn't. This console might be strong enough to emulate some gamecube games too, but probably not the bigger games like Wind Waker.


Xbox One supports it without same architecture. They basically ported all those games to make them run on a totally different system didn't they? Though it was provided that XBO is much stronger than XB360 to make the job easy.


----------



## DutchyDutch (Jul 27, 2016)

WooHyun said:


> Xbox One supports it without same architecture. They basically ported all those games to make them run on a totally different system didn't they? Though it was provided that XBO is much stronger than XB360 to make the job easy.


That isn't really backwards compatibility though (atleast not in my definition) backwards compatiblity means that I can just use my games for the old system on my new system.


----------



## WooHyun (Jul 27, 2016)

DutchyDutch said:


> That isn't really backwards compatibility though (atleast not in my definition) backwards compatiblity means that I can just use my games for the old system on my new system.


Agreed. But they call it so, anyway.. Nintendo already has their service called virtual console, so I can safely expect to play most Wii U games on NX.


----------



## osaka35 (Jul 27, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> they never made pokemon go


yes and no. Nintendo has a bit of a say in niantic (they bought loads of stock), and since the pokemon company was involved, they had a lot of say in how their IP (Intellectual Property) was used. Nintendo doesn't own the pokemon company, but rather it's a joint venture between them, gamefreak, and creatures. They all own it together, equally(sort of). They work together, but each contributes in different ways.

So, yes, niantic developed the game, but it's not like nintendo didn't have any involvement in its development



WooHyun said:


> Agreed. But they call it so, anyway.. Nintendo already has their service called virtual console, so I can safely expect to play most Wii U games on NX.



From all the rumours of Wii U games being ported, it could be easy enough to port their games natively rather than emulate anything. That and nintendo can double dip, which I don't approve of, but their bottom line does.


----------



## MrJason005 (Jul 27, 2016)

So a console which you can buy to replace your 3DS, and if you want, you can buy a dock that is stuck in your home that attaches to your handheld which could have enough horsepower to match/surpass the PS4 & Xbox One.
So, slap down 200-250$ for the base system, and if you have home console quality titles, then slap down another 200$ to buy something that attaches to your handheld.
I guess it could work?


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jul 27, 2016)

Sheikah Impa said:


> Customers: "Ok Nintendo, give us a traditional console."
> 
> Nintendo: "You want motion control?"
> 
> ...


What's the point of yet another "normal consiole"? We have plenty of those. 

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## zac122 (Jul 27, 2016)

Roxe__ said:


> Because it's 2016 and 4k is already out, and this console is going to be released 2017, and i bought the WiiU for LoZBotW BUT i cannot believe that the game has been finished but delayed for like 2 years just so they can use it to sell this console. Also would you watch netflix on your crappy tv or a 4k tv, and again how are game devs suppose to make "great games" for every console but find it super hard to port it to consoles like the Wii/WiiU and now this? And i never said that i want them to go behind the idea of micro-transactions, just saying it's an option if they are trying to make money. I Also never mentioned ads, all i said is that if they are truly trying to dominate the 'portable' industry they should just make games for the mobile devices and slap that NINTENDO name on it. Take Pokemon Go, 10 million downloads, BECAUSE everyone has a phone. Pokemon Sun/Moon would make at lease double what it's going to make if it was released as an app in the app stores, again because everyone owns a phone, but not a 3ds.
> 
> EDIT:Also you said it yourself, they make 'GREAT GAMES', but what history is showing us is that they suck at making hardware.


Please stop. You're still looking at this as a home console and not a handheld. Forget that. Think of this as the next 3ds and look at it from that perspective. It blows every other dedicated handheld gaming device out of the water.

As for my actual reply, consider this. I have a laptop that was manufactured in 2015 that doesn't even support 1080. What is available has no bearing on what people use. The average person doesn't have a 4k tv/4k computer, so why is Nintendo going to go into that already? Just as another example(and I know this isn't a very common issue anymore, but still a viable argument as it happened to me) my TV is an old crt that while it does support 1080i, will have no way of doing anything better than that. 2k/4k graphics weren't even a wet dream when this thing came out, and guess what: xenoblade will still look great on it even after we have 8k resolutions.

On devs porting games: ok so why would any device expect to port a home console game to a handheld without considerable downgrades? And why would you a user expect them to be able to do that? That's just crazy on the face of it.

Edit: just a heads up I'm not trying to attack you or anything. Just a friendly disagreement =)


----------



## PedroKeitawa (Jul 27, 2016)

The only thing i want to read is "NX will be region free". Thas all for me...but know Nintendo terrible decision in recent time i think we stock again with region lock...i hope not becouse is so stupid, for a consumer stand point, buy a game and discover you need to modifid you console for make it work it. I know is simple "hack" the Wii and the Wii U (sorta) but why i have to do it for play a game then i buy in a store?


----------



## heartgold (Jul 27, 2016)

In other news, you can finally play a mainline Pokemon game on your TV!


----------



## MrJason005 (Jul 27, 2016)

heartgold said:


> In other news, you can finally play a mainline Pokemon game on your TV!


Super Game boy for the SNES anyone?


----------



## heartgold (Jul 27, 2016)

MrJason005 said:


> Super Game boy for the SNES anyone?


The latest one at least! Gen 8.  Bring it on


----------



## Fabax01 (Jul 27, 2016)

MrJason005 said:


> Super Game boy for the SNES anyone?


More like the GB tower in pokemon stadium (no n64 controller emoticon? sacrilege! )


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 27, 2016)

natanelho said:


> ... and Ps4 isnt the most powerfull proccessor... its a few years old and even in release it wasnt the most powerfull one...
> And phisical distance makes internet connections slower... I tried with friends... the closer ones had less ping then the ones farther away...
> Im talking cable distances, not the distance on the map...
> 
> Ah and still no mobile processor is as powerfull as the latest i7


Omg youre not connecting to your home wifi youll connect to office wifi and your console would act as a server

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Pretty much why the NX wont get third party support, cant run next gen games and cant even emulate a wii u. Basically a pathetic excuse for a console. Why would third parties like a console weaker than the ones before.

And the fact that eurogamer cant even tell us who their sources are further proves the point that its probably emily rogers their getting their info from just like their mother 3 report a while ago. Edit: i should add im 90% sure tegra is a different architecture to X86 meaning more work in terms of porting down. Might as well call it the wii u 2.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



zac122 said:


> Please stop. You're still looking at this as a home console and not a handheld. Forget that. Think of this as the next 3ds and look at it from that perspective. It blows every other dedicated handheld gaming device out of the water.
> 
> As for my actual reply, consider this. I have a laptop that was manufactured in 2015 that doesn't even support 1080. What is available has no bearing on what people use. The average person doesn't have a 4k tv/4k computer, so why is Nintendo going to go into that already? Just as another example(and I know this isn't a very common issue anymore, but still a viable argument as it happened to me) my TV is an old crt that while it does support 1080i, will have no way of doing anything better than that. 2k/4k graphics weren't even a wet dream when this thing came out, and guess what: xenoblade will still look great on it even after we have 8k resolutions.
> 
> ...


BUT, this is meant to be a home console.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jul 27, 2016)

haven't we seen this rumor design more than a year ago already?


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 27, 2016)

Clydefrosch said:


> haven't we seen this rumor design more than a year ago already?


Yes.


----------



## laudern (Jul 27, 2016)

We already have 2 powerful consoles. Why do we need a third? It's not like we have more than two car manufacturers that make the same kind of cars. Oh wait....


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 27, 2016)

laudern said:


> We already have 2 powerful consoles. Why do we need a third? It's not like we have more than two car manufacturers that make the same kind of cars. Oh wait....


Having a third powerful console with some of the best exclusives known to man?


----------



## heartgold (Jul 27, 2016)

laudern said:


> We already have 2 powerful consoles. Why do we need a third? It's not like we have more than two car manufacturers that make the same kind of cars. Oh wait....


You're looking at a top of the range beefy handheld, with a inadequate home console solution, there has to be a trade off somewhere in a hybrid. 

Handheld gamers are in for a treat a jump from the 3DS and PSVita, home console gamers I'm not sure you will be wowed, unless as I already said the dock is smart, has some components to boost performance.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 27, 2016)

heartgold said:


> You're looking at a top of the range beefy handheld, with a inadequate home console solution, there has to be a trade off somewhere in a hybrid.
> 
> Handheld gamers are in for a treat a jump from the 3DS and PSVita, home console gamers I'm not sure you will be wowed, unless as I already said the dock is smart, has some components to boost performance.


Then the console would be insanely expensive at that point.


----------



## heartgold (Jul 27, 2016)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Then the console would be insanely expensive at that point.


Lets wait till we see this thing from Nintendo, it's hard to say right now what Nintendo is planning. Could the dock be purchased optionally, or there is a standard dock and a alternate to buy a smart dock for better performance.

I remember Nintendo saying there will be multiple form factors of NX in the future.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 27, 2016)

heartgold said:


> Lets wait till we see this thing from Nintendo, it's hard to say right now what Nintendo is planning. Could the dock be purchased optionally, or there is a standard dock and a alternate to buy a smart dock for better performance.
> 
> I remember Nintendo saying there will be multiple form factors of NX in the future.


And thats why i dont think its true.


----------



## heartgold (Jul 27, 2016)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> And thats why i dont think its true.


What's not true? This hybrid story?


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 27, 2016)

heartgold said:


> What's not true? This hybrid story?


yeah.


----------



## heartgold (Jul 27, 2016)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> yeah.


I think we have heard half the story, I'm thinking about the multiple form factors and this thing is barely more powerful than the Wii U, I reckon this is the hybrid version people who want both handheld and home console like experience in one device, there be a dedicated handheld NX and a powerful home console NX. Games will be compatible with all NX devices and scaled to individual performance, low end performance in the handheld, medium on the hybrid and high end on the standalone NX console.


----------



## zac122 (Jul 27, 2016)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> BUT, this is meant to be a home console.



Could you show me anywhere that Nintendo has told us the NX is their next home console? Because as far as I'm aware they've basically said nothing publicly.


----------



## Romsstar (Jul 27, 2016)

zac122 said:


> Could you show me anywhere that Nintendo has told us the NX is their next home console? Because as far as I'm aware they've basically said nothing publicly.


I think the fact that Zelda Breath of the Wild was announced to be also on the NX and that they said it would look even better there pretty much gave it away.


----------



## zac122 (Jul 27, 2016)

Yeah no, I can't accept that as the reason. It's just wild conjecture. At best all that tells us is that the NX is more powerful than the wiiU which isn't a difficult task given the way technology advances.


----------



## heartgold (Jul 27, 2016)

zac122 said:


> Could you show me anywhere that Nintendo has told us the NX is their next home console? Because as far as I'm aware they've basically said nothing publicly.


http://nintendoeverything.com/reggie-indicates-that-nx-is-a-home-console/

Reggie calls the NX a home console.


----------



## zac122 (Jul 27, 2016)

heartgold said:


> http://nintendoeverything.com/reggie-indicates-that-nx-is-a-home-console/
> 
> Reggie calls the NX a home console.



Thank you, that clears things up for me.

It also tells me that this rumor from eurogamer is probably not accurate.

Edit: or if this is true, that it's only half of the console.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jul 27, 2016)

Looks interesting, you'd no longer have a need for 2 consoles, 2 game cartridges.  Just 1.  But it would be cool to still have the network capabilities to have more.  Or to stream to the big screen.


----------



## DoHxBoY (Jul 27, 2016)

This whole NX Concept seems oddly... Familiar...






http://www.razerzone.com/gaming-systems/razer-edge-pro


----------



## MushGuy (Jul 27, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> they were right about it not replacing the wiiu....it's not even a console!


I knew it was going to be a handheld, which makes me wonder about 3DS compatibility now.


----------



## supergamer368 (Jul 27, 2016)

THIS BETTER BE FAKE


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 27, 2016)

zac122 said:


> Could you show me anywhere that Nintendo has told us the NX is their next home console? Because as far as I'm aware they've basically said nothing publicly.


If this can dock into your TV and can run BOTW then its a hybrid meaning its meant to supersede the wii u and 3ds.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



heartgold said:


> I think we have heard half the story, I'm thinking about the multiple form factors and this thing is barely more powerful than the Wii U, I reckon this is the hybrid version people who want both handheld and home console like experience in one device, there be a dedicated handheld NX and a powerful home console NX. Games will be compatible with all NX devices and scaled to individual performance, low end performance in the handheld, medium on the hybrid and high end on the standalone NX console.


So you think theres a second bit to this  the thats the home console?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm more amused by the doom and gloom people are assuming when there's little to no info about the console.


----------



## osirisjem (Jul 27, 2016)

Will it have GPS for Pokemon Go ?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



heartgold said:


> I think we have heard half the story, I'm thinking about the multiple form factors and this thing is barely more powerful than the Wii U, I reckon this is the hybrid version people who want both handheld and home console like experience in one device, there be a dedicated handheld NX and a powerful home console NX. Games will be compatible with all NX devices and scaled to individual performance, low end performance in the handheld, medium on the hybrid and high end on the standalone NX console.



Or that standalone processor booster turns the handheld into a console


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 27, 2016)

>Be GBAtemp
>Sees a patent design without actual information
>Freak out about it


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 27, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> >Be GBAtemp
> >Sees a patent design without actual information
> >Freak out about it


lol. love that profile pic xD


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 27, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> >Be GBAtemp
> >Sees a patent design without actual information
> >Freak out about it



Doesn't surprise me in the least, just another day on the Temp


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 27, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> Doesn't surprise me in the least, just another day on the Temp


I guess. I thought you got banned?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 27, 2016)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> I guess. I thought you got banned?



Long story, there have been changes, a lot of changes, you didn't see my new fox thread? I explained it all there lol  But yeah, on topic, if the NX uses nVidia, I personally don't see anything wrong as it would be a boon for them, at least, in my personal opinion.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 27, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> Long story, there have been changes, a lot of changes, you didn't see my new fox thread? I explained it all there lol  But yeah, on topic, if the NX uses nVidia, I personally don't see anything wrong as it would be a boon for them, at least, in my personal opinion.


The issue is though, is that third parties would consider this another wii u, a console with a different architecture to the norm as well as being much weaker.


----------



## ShikaSan (Jul 27, 2016)

I like the concept of the home console-handheld hybrid Nintendo is pitching in.

But I'm kinda neutral on the design pictured in this article. It's not really "portable" or ergonomic enough to be considered a proper handheld, still I'm reserving my full judgement until Nintendo fully reveals it. Also, other people should stop whining and hating on Nintendo, this is just a rumor and is not entirely indicative on how the final product would look like.


----------



## Veho (Jul 27, 2016)

DoHxBoY said:


> This whole NX Concept seems oddly... Familiar...



Yes, yes it does.


----------



## death360 (Jul 27, 2016)

I had high hopes for their next console not anymore.   Nooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 27, 2016)

The wither 3 on the nx. The dream is broken.  But if i could play mario maker,zelda,wii games etc on the go i will be happy .


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Jul 27, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Wait so i'm the only person who likes this design?
> k den



Your not alone I'm loving the NX design it looks boss I say the future is now


----------



## wiewiec (Jul 27, 2016)

It is look like Wikipad thing, but i think i will get it anyway  I love handhelds.


----------



## Youkai (Jul 27, 2016)

Nintendo does make way to much way to stupid decissions troughout the last few years 

I completely disliked the Wii and even though I did not buy a Wii U I actually think it was a failure as well

And the chances of me buying an NX is getting even less like this :/ 
Why the hell would I want another Handheld I have the 3ds and my phone and a lot of people do have Tablets too so why would I get another one even if there were some decent Games .... They would have to make it insanely cheap than maybe ...


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jul 27, 2016)

This still sounds way too much like the "Fusion" rumor for me to believe it


----------



## mightymuffy (Jul 27, 2016)

Eurogamer are usually spot on - they have been for both Neo and Project Scorpio recently for a start.... but I'm gonna wait for an official announcement before grabbing the pitchfork 

IF true, a few figures: the Tegra x1 is very much on the ball when it comes to opengl ports - check out Doom 3 BFG: on PS3/360 it struggled with 720p/30fps, yet on the x1 powered Shield TV it can smash it at 1080p/60fps.... Take away the bloated mess that is the Android OS, make the screen 720p perhaps, and even with x1 it should still be capable of producing visuals some margin in advance of the Wii U. Now grab a figure out of the sky and say perhaps x2, which might be in the NX, is, oooh, 30% more powerful? We're not hitting PS4 power anytime soon but it might not be as bad as some may think!

...But really as a lifelong Nin fan I'm just trying to put a good spin on it! First impressions and all that: and when I first read this news I thought 'what a crock of shit'

Not mentioning a word of it at e3, with hindsight, was clearly a genius move: imagine the gaming world being shown THIS.... no, far better idea to chuck the news out on a Direct where the outcry won't be half as bad, and the diehard Nin fans that'll watch will just try and put a similar good spin on it (like I just have!)


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Jul 27, 2016)

Hand helds are boss & hybrid between a home console & a hand held is even better minus all the negetivity -_-


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 27, 2016)

mightymuffy said:


> Eurogamer are usually spot on - they have been for both Neo and Project Scorpio recently for a start.... but I'm gonna wait for an official announcement before grabbing the pitchfork
> 
> IF true, a few figures: the Tegra x1 is very much on the ball when it comes to opengl ports - check out Doom 3 BFG: on PS3/360 it struggled with 720p/30fps, yet on the x1 powered Shield TV it can smash it at 1080p/60fps.... Take away the bloated mess that is the Android OS, make the screen 720p perhaps, and even with x1 it should still be capable of producing visuals some margin in advance of the Wii U. Now grab a figure out of the sky and say perhaps x2, which might be in the NX, is, oooh, 30% more powerful? We're not hitting PS4 power anytime soon but it might not be as bad as some may think!
> 
> ...


Fuck that nintendo is doomed if this shit is real.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I feel like im the only one who wanted a fucking normal nintendo console. if this is true, im done with nintendo. Done. ill be waiting for zelda on 
PC. Ill just hold on to my ideal NX.


----------



## codezer0 (Jul 27, 2016)

Great. Once again, Nintendo is going to be a generation behind, failing to understand that what succeeded with the Wii won't repeat again.

Triple A devs won't bother make versions for it if it ends up being too hard (too far, or too little) compared to its competitors. Nintendo still hasn't learned this lesson since the N64, apparently. In the case of the 64, it was a matter of capacity. With the Gamecube, it was a lack of networking capability. With the Wii and since, it's been under-powered as crap.

I was pretty much considering grabbing a WiiU on the cheap before Nintendo purged available stock so that it jumps  up in price on Ebay. At this point, it seems like the WiiU is their flat out last console, period. I'm just hoping that a WiiU will be properly hack-able by the time I could pick one up, as that is personally the reason I want one.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SSG Vegeta said:


> Hand helds are boss & hybrid between a home console & a hand held is even better minus all the negetivity -_-


Who do you know that's ever bought one of those android microconsoles? Do you know anyone with an Ouya? Because that's exactly the parallel that Nintendo is heading with the NX.

This reveal is bollocks.


----------



## Boured (Jul 27, 2016)

...Eh even if it is I'll buy it. Won't exactly take it with me to school an such but I'll take it to my dads when I go there.

But if this is true I honestly don't know why Nintendo would do that since they have the 3DS and it's still going good. I just want a new Nintendo console that isn't just a gimmick.

Then again it's just rumors, they could be completely wrong.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jul 28, 2016)

codezer0 said:


> This reveal is bollocks.


This 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 fucking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 reveal


----------



## FrozenDragon150 (Jul 28, 2016)

People don't seem to realize that Nintendo doesn't want to make another shitty pre-built PC like Sony and Microsuck are doing. They want a gaming console.

Making a hybrid console now is the way to go, the fact that the Wii was underpowered one whole generation meant little, and the design I'm currently thinking of the NX will have means they could merge all their good gimmicks, franchises and stuff into a single console that also merges the home console and portable markets. Imagine a console you can either play on the go or on your TV with no issue whatsoever, while being able to use either motion controls, touchscreen controls or regular controls (AKA, merging what made the Wii and DS successful plus portability) on a console that will definitely be more powerful than a Wii U?

Seriously, let Nintendo do what they want to do. They don't need to enter this dick wars between Sony and Microsuck by saying "MUH PROCESSOR IS BIGGER THAN YOURS", all they need is to innovate and carry the industry ahead, as well as keep making good games, which they can and will.


----------



## codezer0 (Jul 28, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope to god it's not. But Eurogamer has indeed had a strong track record on these things.

It's like the vibe with the PS3 boomerang shit all over again.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



FrozenDragon150 said:


> People don't seem to realize that Nintendo doesn't want to make another shitty pre-built PC like Sony and Microsuck are doing. They want a gaming console.
> 
> Making a hybrid console now is the way to go, the fact that the Wii was underpowered one whole generation meant little, and the design I'm currently thinking of the NX will have means they could merge all their good gimmicks, franchises and stuff into a single console that also merges the home console and portable markets. Imagine a console you can either play on the go or on your TV with no issue whatsoever, while being able to use either motion controls, touchscreen controls or regular controls (AKA, merging what made the Wii and DS successful plus portability) on a console that will definitely be more powerful than a Wii U?
> 
> Seriously, let Nintendo do what they want to do. They don't need to enter this dick wars between Sony and Microsuck by saying "MUH PROCESSOR IS BIGGER THAN YOURS", all they need is to innovate and carry the industry ahead, as well as keep making good games, which they can and will.


Hybrid console? where have we seen that before. oh, right. The WiiU, with NO GAEMZ for 3/4 of its supported life cycle. And literally most of the library that is even talked about only being first party software. 

We've also heard the same thing about every Android console ever released, how it was supposed to compete on the same level, or even offer #PCMasterRace level gaming for the masses on the cheap. Guess what? the only people that bought those just wanted angry birds, flappy bird, and got all the pay to win shit that floods Google Play and iTunes store, or become little more than glorified streaming boxes. People were already dumping the Ouya into pawn shops before the thing was officially on sale, because it was shit. Even the hardware in the modern-gen NVIDIA shield can't save such a concept. What makes you think Nintendo should waste its time trying? At least the likes of NVIDIA and Samsung could afford a catastrophic loss there.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jul 28, 2016)

codezer0 said:


> I hope to god it's not. But Eurogamer has indeed had a strong track record on these things.
> 
> It's like the vibe with the PS3 boomerang shit all over again.


I will admit that Eurogamer has a pretty strong track record, but people need to remember that a leak =/= a reveal by any stretch of the term. Even assuming hardware specs in a leak are 100% correct, there may be features that the developer were planning on presenting that would make all the difference. I'd only consider it a proper "pre-reveal" if it came with a keynote and slide show or something (a la PS4.5)



codezer0 said:


> We've also heard the same thing about every Android console ever released, how it was supposed to compete on the same level, or even offer #PCMasterRace level gaming for the masses on the cheap. Guess what? the only people that bought those just wanted angry birds, flappy bird, and got all the pay to win shit that floods Google Play and iTunes store, or become little more than glorified streaming boxes. People were already dumping the Ouya into pawn shops before the thing was officially on sale, because it was shit. Even the hardware in the modern-gen NVIDIA shield can't save such a concept. What makes you think Nintendo should waste its time trying? At least the likes of NVIDIA and Samsung could afford a catastrophic loss there.


Why do you keep coming back to Android? I can say with 99% confidence that Nintendo will be using their own OS built loosely on UNIX, similar to the Wii U


----------



## codezer0 (Jul 28, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I will admit that Eurogamer has a pretty strong track record, but people need to remember that a leak =/= a reveal by any stretch of the term. Even assuming hardware specs in a leak are 100% correct, there may be features that the developer were planning on presenting that would make all the difference. I'd only consider it a proper "pre-reveal" if it came with a keynote and slide show or something (a la PS4.5)
> 
> 
> Why do you keep coming back to Android? I can say with 99% confidence that Nintendo will be using their own OS built loosely on UNIX, similar to the Wii U


Because all these different micro-consoles all either end up using Android or are basically the AppleTV. And literally no games ever are made for any of these things. Certainly no games that take them seriously. Even if they could run, they're all then entirely coded only for touchscreens and have no actual controller support of any kind, almost mandating extra software and some hackneyed hack job to approximate console level controls.

Every single said maker of said micro-console will always market it to the moon and back, including but not limited to flat out lying about its capability or available games. None of these things ever get triple A budget titles to them - even if they do, it's more than a generation behind. But the people that buy these are usually the people that can't even surf the web past facebook, let alone have the grasp to be able to play a fully featured video game. And all of said microconsoles use either the iTunes app store or Google play, and what are those filled with? Pay to win schlock left and right. The typical person buying these end up only using them for streaming boxes because that's the only thing it does correctly. And those that bought into the hype of their gaming prowess are usually having to turn around and sell them second-hand by the time they realize they can't return it for a refund.


----------



## insidexdeath (Jul 28, 2016)

as a concept, I thought it's nice provided that it's on par with the PS4 and Xbox One. However, knowing Nintendo, it will be most likely be less powerful than the PS4 and Xbox One. So... Assuming it's true, and Nintendo actually manages to present the console, with good specs and launch titles, I'm sure many will be all over it


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jul 28, 2016)

codezer0 said:


> Because all these different micro-consoles all either end up using Android or are basically the AppleTV. And literally no games ever are made for any of these things. Certainly no games that take them seriously. Even if they could run, they're all then entirely coded only for touchscreens and have no actual controller support of any kind, almost mandating extra software and some hackneyed hack job to approximate console level controls.
> 
> Every single said maker of said micro-console will always market it to the moon and back, including but not limited to flat out lying about its capability or available games. None of these things ever get triple A budget titles to them - even if they do, it's more than a generation behind. But the people that buy these are usually the people that can't even surf the web past facebook, let alone have the grasp to be able to play a fully featured video game. And all of said microconsoles use either the iTunes app store or Google play, and what are those filled with? Pay to win schlock left and right. The typical person buying these end up only using them for streaming boxes because that's the only thing it does correctly. And those that bought into the hype of their gaming prowess are usually having to turn around and sell them second-hand by the time they realize they can't return it for a refund.


But this wouldn't be a microconsole, it would be a dockable handheld gaming device by a major first party hardware publisher.

It would essentially be an Nvidia Shield portable, if it actually had exclusive titles published for it


----------



## FrozenDragon150 (Jul 28, 2016)

The Wii U wasn't even a hybrid, like, wtf.

By this point, it ought to be clear that if you want to play the same CoD game withzomgrealistic graphics, Nintendo isn't for you. They first and foremost value fun and innovation, which is indeed the way to go for the entertainment industry


----------



## codezer0 (Jul 28, 2016)

FrozenDragon150 said:


> The Wii U wasn't even a hybrid, like, wtf.
> 
> By this point, it ought to be clear that if you want to play the same CoD game withzomgrealistic graphics, Nintendo isn't for you. They first and foremost value fun and innovation, which is indeed the way to go for the entertainment industry


Um, it's literally trying to ape the 2/3/DS/lite/i/XL/&Knucklesk with a TV as one of the screens, while then offering for at least some games to be played entirely off a glorified tablet controller. What part of that doesn't tell you it's a hybrid?

For Nintendo to compete, it has to actually get games going to it. It doesn't have to be the best versions of said games. It simply has to be in the same generation in terms of capability.

Third parties basically abandoned the WiiU within a year because their competitors' hardware allowed them to make better games, and the WiiU couldn't keep up.

It's similar to all the research toward alternative and rewewable energies. Nobody takes hybrids seriously because the poster boy is the Prius. People only now are taking electric vehicles seriously, because of Tesla and the "insane mode" on those vehicles allowing it to beat well above its rated horsepower level, while being absolutely silent. But nobody is taking things the likes of the G-Wiz or the Smart fortwo seriously, at least here.


----------



## FrozenDragon150 (Jul 28, 2016)

No, having a tablet controller doesn't make it a hybrid, it merely has a controller you can be used through the touchscreen, buttons, motion controls and can output data, nothing more. It's just another form of controller.

It is, for all intents and purposes a full home console.

And for your information, the Wii U flopped due to how sparse it's releases were, it does not need many third-parties to succeed. It failed thanks to how it's strongest first-party titles took so damn long to release and how badly it was marketed.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jul 28, 2016)

FrozenDragon150 said:


> And for your information, the Wii U flopped due to how sparse it's releases were, it does not need many third-parties to succeed. It failed thanks to how it's strongest first-party titles took so damn long to release and how badly it was marketed.


Not to mention shitty marketing

Edit: Look at this loser who can't read


----------



## Roxe__ (Jul 28, 2016)

zac122 said:


> Please stop. You're still looking at this as a home console and not a handheld. Forget that. Think of this as the next 3ds and look at it from that perspective. It blows every other dedicated handheld gaming device out of the water.
> 
> As for my actual reply, consider this. I have a laptop that was manufactured in 2015 that doesn't even support 1080. What is available has no bearing on what people use. The average person doesn't have a 4k tv/4k computer, so why is Nintendo going to go into that already? Just as another example(and I know this isn't a very common issue anymore, but still a viable argument as it happened to me) my TV is an old crt that while it does support 1080i, will have no way of doing anything better than that. 2k/4k graphics weren't even a wet dream when this thing came out, and guess what: xenoblade will still look great on it even after we have 8k resolutions.
> 
> ...



You have my word that I'm not taking this as an attack, just a healthy debate =).

What?? Stop what? Did you actually fully and thoroughly read my initial post or are you selectively reading it? I'll go ahead and quote it below so you can look at it.
Because the first thing I said in it was that I've accepted this rumor. Meaning that I was fully looking at this console as the next handheld for Nintendo when I wrote my post, I even wrote a section about how Nintendo would be gimping itself by doing this (unless they expect consumers to buy 2 handhelds). But how can you state that it blows every handheld gaming device out of the water, when you don't even know its specifications now or what is going to be released in the future that could compete with the NX? There is also something you're not taking into account, and that's the fact that there were phones/tablets that were stronger/better graphics than the 3DS at release, but regardless, we all went and bought one anyways just to play some of Nintendo games like Mario Kart7 or Pokemon X/Y. It's like me walking into an electronics store and asking to buy a phone that's 2 years old just so I could play a couple of games that carry a certain logo on it, so essentially, I'd be paying full price for 2 year old hardware with the ability to be able to play games with that have the same trademark. Honestly, if we combined all the money that we're causally throwing at Nintendo and gave it to game devs to port games or create emulators for phones/tablets, I promise you that Nintendo would go full software in a heartbeat (if there was no law that Nintendo could sue).

Going back to the NX, as we all know Nintendo is famous for their gimmicks right? I just don't see how this gimmick is going to be "amazing". Let's say I buy this system, there's absolutely no time for me to play more than 30 minutes throughout my day with all the gaps/breaks between my classes. Let's say I'm riding the school/public bus, i wouldn't take it out personally, but whatever there's another 30 minutes. Let's say I work as a surveillance security guard and i take this to work with me (super bad idea), i'd just be playing this instead of doing my job. The only positives it seems to have is when someone is going to an appointment of some sort, or going out to play with their friends (but wait...what was the internet for?). I'm honestly not trying to be negative about it, but realistically speaking this isn't that great of an idea considering how big the console is going to be verses the amount of time one will have to play this outside or throughout their day. Let's say I strictly use it in my house, I'd just go from the TV to the bed, but wait wouldn't that make the NX a WiiUpgrade?

As for your laptop, it actually does support 1080, the problem is that your screen does not. So if you were to hook up your laptop through a separate TV/monitor with the display set on 'Projection Only', it would output 1080p. Maybe this article will help clear any misunderstandings, but the TLDR; is that if your laptop price was under $600ish, then the manufacturer most likely had to compromise with the screen. This is exactly what Nintendo seems like it's going to do, lol does everyone remember that one quote "*Nintendo NX won’t sell at a loss."*





As for your Xenoblade and your 'considerable downgrades' comment, at what point is it even "considerable". To me a game developer is like and artist painting a picture, but you cannot sell me the same downscaled/downgraded picture for the same price, nevermind you that they pay game devs to downgrade original games just so old console/lower resolutions can display them.




Roxe__ said:


> What the Philips screwdrivers!
> I'm currently accepting this rumor due to the other rumors that compliments this one. But seriously WTF, why are people shouting things like "the most powerful handheld"?? Are we all just ignoring the 900p resolution rumor??? My phone right now does 2k, there are tablets coming out with true 4k and here we have a handheld hybrid with 900p....oohkaayyy right! And even if this does full 1080p with 60 fps on the tv, why would i buy it, i have the WiiU right here. Does 4k just not exists in Nintendo's world yet?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mightymuffy (Jul 28, 2016)

...They could be trolling us all here as far as we know... we've heard you dock it for console type gameplay - maybe the real power is in that docking station, and the handheld device streams ala Vita, or more fittingly, Shield (from PC), with the x1 being powerful enough to handle the data transfer, encoding etc!
Then again, how fukkin much would a setup like that cost us ehh.....*lets himself out*


----------



## Xzi (Jul 28, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Wait so i'm the only person who likes this design?
> k den


I like the idea of it, I just don't see it selling very well.  I mean, unless Nintendo is starting their own cell service and it can literally be the all-in-one device that smartphones already are.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jul 28, 2016)

If this thing is really a hybrid it will either be kinda underpowered, have a different chip for when plugged in as a console, or plug into a base that has a bigger heatsink and ups the chips clocks and number of cores available.

But iI just don't know.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jul 28, 2016)

Futurdreamz said:


> If this thing is really a hybrid it will either be kinda underpowered, have a different chip for when plugged in as a console, or plug into a base that has a bigger heatsink and ups the chips clocks and number of cores available.
> 
> But iI just don't know.


Sounds kinda like this


----------



## Inukami (Jul 28, 2016)

Nintendo should just stick to separating handheld and console. the wiiu was crap.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 28, 2016)

so they are making a NinVidia Shield


----------



## Xzi (Jul 28, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> so they are making a NinVidia Shield


Yeah but hopefully it's better than the portable one.  Shield TV is solid but the portable is pretty big while having a small screen.  There are better tablets out there than the tablet version, too.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jul 28, 2016)

where does the cartridge go?


----------



## Meteor7 (Jul 28, 2016)

mech said:


> where does the cartridge go?


I just want to let you know that I'm valiantly resisting making a multitude of distasteful and unfunny dad jokes. Because I care. You're welcome.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 28, 2016)

mech said:


> where does the cartridge go?


into the 3rd hole


----------



## PabloMK7 (Jul 28, 2016)

So lets say that NX is a handheld and less powerful than the wii u.

NES > GB
N64 > GBA
GC > NDS
Wii > 3ds

Handhelds have always been less powerful than their home predecessors, but they have had lot of success. Now lets say that NX uses Tegra X2, that is more powerful than the wii u. Add some interesting features and third party developers will like it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2016)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Omg youre not connecting to your home wifi youll connect to office wifi and your console would act as a server
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...




Mosta my time I spend moving from place to place so no good net signal for me... and I o agree that it wont happen. Like either eurogamers stoupid or nintendo is stupid. Or the news are fake...


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 28, 2016)

Futurdreamz said:


> If this thing is really a hybrid it will either be kinda underpowered, have a different chip for when plugged in as a console, or plug into a base that has a bigger heatsink and ups the chips clocks and number of cores available.
> 
> But iI just don't know.


eGPU is a plausible solution with Thunderbolt 3.0 around, but there's still the problem of gaming on the go.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 28, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> eGPU is a plausible solution with Thunderbolt 3.0 around, but there's still the problem of gaming on the go.


with the supplementary patent and egpu is a possibility,


----------



## romeoondaline (Jul 28, 2016)

#100% Truth on these comments! Why would I buy this, or better yet when would I have the time to play this on the go?



codezer0 said:


> Um, it's literally trying to ape the 2/3/DS/lite/i/XL/&Knucklesk with a TV as one of the screens, while then offering for at least some games to be played entirely off a glorified tablet controller. What part of that doesn't tell you it's a hybrid?
> 
> For Nintendo to compete, it has to actually get games going to it. It doesn't have to be the best versions of said games. It simply has to be in the same generation in terms of capability.
> 
> ...





Roxe__ said:


> You have my word that I'm not taking this as an attack, just a healthy debate =).
> 
> What?? Stop what? Did you actually fully and thoroughly read my initial post or are you selectively reading it? I'll go ahead and quote it below so you can look at it.
> Because the first thing I said in it was that I've accepted this rumor. Meaning that I was fully looking at this console as the next handheld for Nintendo when I wrote my post, I even wrote a section about how Nintendo would be gimping itself by doing this (unless they expect consumers to buy 2 handhelds). But how can you state that it blows every handheld gaming device out of the water, when you don't even know its specifications now or what is going to be released in the future that could compete with the NX? There is also something you're not taking into account, and that's the fact that there were phones/tablets that were stronger/better graphics than the 3DS at release, but regardless, we all went and bought one anyways just to play some of Nintendo games like Mario Kart7 or Pokemon X/Y. It's like me walking into an electronics store and asking to buy a phone that's 2 years old just so I could play a couple of games that carry a certain logo on it, so essentially, I'd be paying full price for 2 year old hardware with the ability to be able to play games with that have the same trademark. Honestly, if we combined all the money that we're causally throwing at Nintendo and gave it to game devs to port games or create emulators for phones/tablets, I promise you that Nintendo would go full software in a heartbeat (if there was no law that Nintendo could sue).
> ...


----------



## heartgold (Jul 28, 2016)

PabloMK7 said:


> So lets say that NX is a handheld and less powerful than the wii u.
> 
> NES > GB
> N64 > GBA
> ...


X1 is already more powerful than the Wii U chips. 

 X1 for NX is 0.512 Tflops > Wii U 0.176 Tflops


----------



## FrozenDragon150 (Jul 28, 2016)

Inukami said:


> Nintendo should just stick to separating handheld and console. the wiiu was crap.


They can't do that anymore without an entirely new concept, they can't afford it. Separating their games has so far resulted in both systems cannibalizing each other.

I hate how so many people in this thread can't seem to think in the consequences of what would happen if the company did what the fans want them to do. Going home console only? You kill your portable profits, go portable only? You kill your home console profits AND your high-profile home console type titles. Go third-party? Lose their stated objective (innovation, fun and quality) thanks to entering the stagnant market. Let them do as they please and tread on new grounds, just like they did on the Wii and DS, and look, they printed money and got some absolutely wonderful games.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 28, 2016)

I seriously think most of this is rumor. Some of it might be right but the only thing that his honestly confirmed is that the NX will have a mobile processor. I just stumbled across this new article today too.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 28, 2016)

pretty much confirms it


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 28, 2016)

Remember this mock up?  This I would like


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jul 28, 2016)

Well alright then.

I'm assuming that the two break-away controllers will connect to each other to become a single wireless controller (which charges and has a physical link when connected to the console) - maybe can be used as two controllers for multiplayer, but the button layout would have to be heavily considered for that.

I was hoping the NX would have an internal 2.5" HDD bay to hold my 700GB collection of Wii U games. Sadly it seems that will not be the case. Hopefully it supports a full-sized SD card as the 512gb cards are cheaper than their MicroSD counterparts.

It should have HDMI-out built in, and can connect to a docking station that has breakout ports. A docking station provides convenience when at home, but I'd expect Nintendo to want to make it easy to bring your console to a friends house and plug it into their TV.

Being able to play Wii U disks is out of the question. I hope Nintendo makes it easy for developers to convert their Wii U games to single-screen mode (not like most games vitally depend on the second screen anyways) and offers a cartridge version - and hopefully allows you to redownload previously purchased games from the eShop at no additional charge (or at the bare minimum give you a major discount on the NX version if you already own the Wii U version)

I'm certain that when Nintendo says that it can play mobile games, they mean games that have been ported to their OS. Android is not a viable OS for too many reasons. Blackberry 10 with an updated Android runtime could work, but I doubt Nintendo would ever have contact with Blackberry.


----------



## Procyon (Jul 28, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> Hard to tell since it really was not drawn to scale but it probably will be smaller but who knows it is all conspiracies at this point. Personally I am interested how the processor will work as the Nvidia Tegra processors are quite weak for modern console gaming.



I guess it will have a X2 at launch. It has a dock to put it on your TV, so no Wii U scenarios. It will be cartridge based with probably max 32 GB cartridges.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 28, 2016)

Procyon said:


> I guess it will have a X2 at launch. It has a dock to put it on your TV, so no Wii U scenarios. It will be cartridge based with probably max 32 GB cartridges.


The part I wonder about is how will the carts look like and how will it be to rip them?


----------



## Procyon (Jul 28, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> The part I wonder about is how will the carts look like and how will it be to rip them?



I'm sometimes wondering that too


----------



## Roxe__ (Jul 28, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Remember this mock up?  This I would like



I love the Galaxy Note series from Samsung, it's the series that really pulled me away from the iphone. That being said, I would drop my galaxy note 5 and buy that Nintendo Phone in a heartbeat if it had new hardware for instance:

#1 MUST HAVE some sort of personal stylus (love my S-pen, one of the main reasons i ditched apple) that would be great and amazing feature for games
Amazing 6"+ HD display with great ppi, like 400+
Good camera 12+ Megapixels
4+ GBs of RAM, even though newer phones are coming out with 6
A removable battery with 4000+ mAh
USB TYPE C please and thank you
Slap a Tegra X2 chipset or something better
And I would be willing to drop $1k right now on it. People don't think about this but you're most likely buying your phone with a contract for $600+ but you end up paying for it 'monthly'.
With this Nintendo Phone, I would 100% pay for the ability to play Nintendo games on it, while still having a good phone that will last me for at least 2+ years. That joystick/controller dock would be the cherry on top <3

Sigh* nintendo.

EDIT: I forgot to add 32 gb with Expandable Storage please and thank you!


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 28, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> pretty much confirms it



"....But let's not fool ourselves...."

Rather fitting considering they were fooling people back in 2009 with their DS2 vs PSP2 article, where these "credible sources" were confirming an allegiance between Nintendo and Nvidia for use of the Tegra 2 in what is now the 3DS. We all know it wasn't true once Nintendo revealed the 3DS as it used the PICA200 graphics core.

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-ds2-vs-psp2-article

Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me. Though they tried with the Mother 3 announcement and fake NX controller from some time back from "credible sources", so that would be at least a 4th attempt. Who should be shamed now?


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Jul 28, 2016)

FrozenDragon150 said:


> They can't do that anymore without an entirely new concept, they can't afford it. Separating their games has so far resulted in both systems cannibalizing each other.
> 
> I hate how so many people in this thread can't seem to think in the consequences of what would happen if the company did what the fans want them to do. Going home console only? You kill your portable profits, go portable only? You kill your home console profits AND your high-profile home console type titles. Go third-party? Lose their stated objective (innovation, fun and quality) thanks to entering the stagnant market. Let them do as they please and tread on new grounds, just like they did on the Wii and DS, and look, they printed money and got some absolutely wonderful games.



Finally some positive feed back but your right tho my friend new grounds are where Nintendo thrives the only reason why the WiiU failed was developers weren't giving it any support the micro consoles didn't support any physical media like cartridges as to where the NX does if Nintendo succeeds on new grounds they might inspire Sony & Microsoft to take very similar journeys


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 28, 2016)

Roxe__ said:


> I love the Galaxy Note series from Samsung, it's the series that really pulled me away from the iphone. That being said, I would drop my galaxy note 5 and buy that Nintendo Phone in a heartbeat if it had new hardware for instance:
> 
> #1 MUST HAVE some sort of personal stylus (love my S-pen, one of the main reasons i ditched apple) that would be great and amazing feature for games
> Amazing 6"+ HD display with great ppi, like 400+
> ...


Honestly I would drop my entire apple ecosystem for a Nintendo one. That's the amount of power Nintendo has on me lol


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jul 28, 2016)

Roxe__ said:


> I love the Galaxy Note series from Samsung, it's the series that really pulled me away from the iphone. That being said, I would drop my galaxy note 5 and buy that Nintendo Phone in a heartbeat if it had new hardware for instance:
> 
> #1 MUST HAVE some sort of personal stylus (love my S-pen, one of the main reasons i ditched apple) that would be great and amazing feature for games
> Amazing 6"+ HD display with great ppi, like 400+
> ...


Good luck keeping the price point under $1000.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jul 28, 2016)

Youkai said:


> Nintendo does make way to much way to stupid decissions troughout the last few years
> 
> I completely disliked the Wii and even though I did not buy a Wii U I actually think it was a failure as well
> 
> ...


You might not like another handheld, but - many do. I'm a PC gamer, more than a console gamer, and as such, I mostly play consoles on the go - handhelds are awesome. 

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roxe__ (Jul 28, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Honestly I would drop my entire apple ecosystem for a Nintendo one. That's the amount of power Nintendo has on me lol


THEY HONESTLY DO have that power to turn people over like that, but i just don't know why they won't just put the time and effort to release something with good modern hardware. People WOULD pay, just release something good! PLEASE, Nintendo help us help you!!!



Subtle Demise said:


> Good luck keeping the price point under $1000.


What?? 1000$ is more than enough for a device with the specifications i listed take the Google Pixel C for example it's 500$ right now and you can get it cheaper at different places, the only thing that differs is that it has the Tegra X1 and not the X2.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jul 28, 2016)

mightymuffy said:


> Eurogamer are usually spot on - they have been for both Neo and Project Scorpio recently for a start.... but I'm gonna wait for an official announcement before grabbing the pitchfork
> 
> IF true, a few figures: the Tegra x1 is very much on the ball when it comes to opengl ports - check out Doom 3 BFG: on PS3/360 it struggled with 720p/30fps, yet on the x1 powered Shield TV it can smash it at 1080p/60fps.... Take away the bloated mess that is the Android OS, make the screen 720p perhaps, and even with x1 it should still be capable of producing visuals some margin in advance of the Wii U. Now grab a figure out of the sky and say perhaps x2, which might be in the NX, is, oooh, 30% more powerful? We're not hitting PS4 power anytime soon but it might not be as bad as some may think!
> 
> ...


The bloated mess that is the Android OS? Stock Android is anything but bloated. A shame most companies bloat their devices so much (looking at u Samsung). Samsung devices running the TouchWiz ROM are unbearably bloated and slow. Custom ROMs ftw for Samsungs.

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jul 28, 2016)

Roxe__ said:


> THEY HONESTLY DO have that power to turn people over like that, but i just don't know why they won't just put the time and effort to release something with good modern hardware. People WOULD pay, just release something good! PLEASE, Nintendo help us help you!!!
> 
> 
> What?? 1000$ is more than enough for a device with the specifications i listed take the Google Pixel C for example it's 500$ right now and you can get it cheaper at different places, the only thing that differs is that it has the Tegra X1 and not the X2.


This is Nintendo we're talking about. They don't sell their systems at a loss like their competition. Also, rarely are they known for the best specs of each generation.


----------



## Roxe__ (Jul 28, 2016)

Subtle Demise said:


> This is Nintendo we're talking about. They don't sell their systems at a loss like their competition. Also, rarely are they known for the best specs of each generation.



$1K for a device with the specs i mentioned is definitely not a loss, keep in mind my initial comment about a device with such specs was theory, you know those WHAT IF's. So it's very clear that they're not known for the best specs of their consoles, my statement was that many people like myself and @BurningDesire would be willing to pay for such a product!


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jul 28, 2016)

Roxe__ said:


> $1K for a device with the specs i mentioned is definitely not a loss, keep in mind my initial comment about a device with such specs was theory, you know those WHAT IF's. So it's very clear that they're not known for the best specs of their consoles, my statement was that many people like myself and @BurningDesire would be willing to pay for such a product!


The $1k price point is for Nintendo's profit. Let's say such a device was actually in the works and it cost them like $450 to build, they would definitely sell it for at least 800-1000. This is all hypothetical, I don't see Nintendo trying to gain any share in the smartphone market. Microsoft couldn't even do it.


----------



## Roxe__ (Jul 28, 2016)

Subtle Demise said:


> The $1k price point is for Nintendo's profit. Let's say such a device was actually in the works and it cost them like $450 to build, they would definitely sell it for at least 800-1000. This is all hypothetical, I don't see Nintendo trying to gain any share in the smartphone market. Microsoft couldn't even do it.



I cannot tell if you're just repeating what i'm saying or what anymore. The first thing you said was:


Subtle Demise said:


> Good luck keeping the price point under $1000.



to which i replied:


Roxe__ said:


> What?? 1000$ is more than enough for a device with the specifications i listed take the Google Pixel C for example it's 500$ right now and you can get it cheaper at different places, the only thing that differs is that it has the Tegra X1 and not the X2.



Then I stated that my comment was a theory speculation, to which later you said this is hypothetical...
ANYWAYS something that Nintendo would have that Microsoft doesn't have is their name behind original game titles like pokemon/mario/xenoblade. Look at Pokemon Go and how much it has blown up, and now T-mobile is trying to use Pokemon Go to get customers. One good question is; would you rather buy your kid a cellphone and a 3DS or would you buy a Nintendo phone that does it all? Most people would pick the latter one.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 28, 2016)

How often does Nvidia do semi-custom designs? When was the last time Nintendo didn't use a semi-custom design in their platforms? Are we to say that a Tegra X1 chip will simply be plopped into the NX as-is?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2016)

To sum this WHOLE thread up in 3 words : Nintendo Fucked Up


----------



## FrozenDragon150 (Jul 28, 2016)

HamodeBu50 said:


> To sum this WHOLE thread up in 3 words : Nintendo Fucked Up


Fucked up how? By not wanting to fall in the same stagnant pit of hell PC, Sony and Microsuck have fallen?


----------



## kabloomz (Jul 28, 2016)

Subtle Demise said:


> The $1k price point is for Nintendo's profit. Let's say such a device was actually in the works and it cost them like $450 to build, they would definitely sell it for at least 800-1000. This is all hypothetical, I don't see Nintendo trying to gain any share in the smartphone market. Microsoft couldn't even do it.



Consoles are lost leaders in terms of profit margins (even more so during launch and the first few years)... money is in licensing, games, digital goods/marketplace, accessories.  Wii U for example was estimated to cost Nin $230 and they sold at $299.  Keep in mind they have to pay for advertising and distributor profits.  They just want to get the systems out and make money on the everything else mentioned above because cost is next to nothing.



Roxe__ said:


> I cannot tell if you're just repeating what i'm saying or what anymore. The first thing you said was:
> 
> 
> to which i replied:
> ...



I definitely agree with you... I'm having trouble having to compromise a console, then add a workhorse of a laptop, a phone, Fiio + large headset, a tablet, and a phone  whenever I am traveling.   <---- Everything but the console goes on the carry-on... and in some countries even the console goes on the carry-on lol...  Now imagined that all of THAT is after I had decided I will never consider an e-reader or bringing the 3DS.  (At one point I even thought just bring the laptop for work and just a music player... leave the rest behind).

This in mind, I just think they should stay their path and do console separate / portable separate.    The portable should be able to fill the need for a DS device, separate tablet, music player, and maybe even a phone.  With mini HDMI tv out and bluetooth (for controllers, headsets, etc)... this would make a badass portable gaming.  The standalone console should focus on home entertainment and drive resource heavy gaming.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 28, 2016)

Roxe__ said:


> $1K for a device with the specs i mentioned is definitely not a loss, keep in mind my initial comment about a device with such specs was theory, you know those WHAT IF's. So it's very clear that they're not known for the best specs of their consoles, my statement was that many people like myself and @BurningDesire would be willing to pay for such a product!


Totally! If that's what it cost to get into a next ecosystem I'm in.


----------



## Procyon (Jul 28, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Totally! If that's what it cost to get into a next ecosystem I'm in.



I'll be out then.


----------



## Phantom64 (Jul 28, 2016)

This is just a *RUMOR* or an official thing?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 28, 2016)

according to eurogamer it's official


----------



## mightymuffy (Jul 28, 2016)

gnmmarechal said:


> The bloated mess that is the Android OS? Stock Android is anything but bloated. A shame most companies bloat their devices so much (looking at u Samsung). Samsung devices running the TouchWiz ROM are unbearably bloated and slow. Custom ROMs ftw for Samsungs.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


.....
Compared to what _could_  be achieved by a Nintendo developed, 'only for the games' OS (they're using cartridges for God sake, there's no need to give us a Metro interface for downloading any NX digital games...), even stock Android could still be a bloated mess comparatively speaking, and besides, I was talking about the x1 chipset inside the Shield TV as comparison anyway, and the Android that comes in that is a bloated mess  (though I've only dicked around with it for a few minutes - my friend has one and says as much - I just have the Handheld)


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jul 29, 2016)

Whelp, here we go.

Android is an OS that is outside of Nintendo's control. If Google decides to make any major changes Nintendo would be forced to adopt them or stick with an older version.

Android is designed to be easily modified. Consequently, any user can hack their console and add software or modifications that Nintendo cannot condone, such as cheats for online games.

Android has security vulnerabilities up the wazoo and has to be updated monthly. Not even Android manufacturers can keep up (Except Blackberry's Priv; and Moto bowed out of timely updates). Do you really want to be installing security updates every month?

Android cannot be locked down. Any paid app on Google Play can and has been hacked so you can play it for free, even on devices the app was not designed for. Hell, I have the Blackberry Priv's app suite on my Moto X Play despite them supposedly locked to the Priv. Any game Nintendo offers for the console, even if they use their own app store, can be hacked and played for free - and even played on non-Nintendo handhelds (hardware permitting). 

Android does not have efficient resource optimization. An errant app can slow down the system and kill the battery, and most users can't do anything about that.

To make a consideration worthwhile, Nintendo would need the Google Play Store and therefore comply with all OHA regulations (severly limiting how much they can lock down and secure the OS). If they do not have access to the Play Store, then it is completely pointless to be running Android in the first place because Developers will have to manually bring their apps to the eShop, so might as well add the step of converting to the OS that the console uses.

I'm aware that people have a vague desire for wanting android on their console, but Android and Nintendo are inherently incompatible. Any such discussion is purely nonsensical, with as much merit as wanting a fish as a Ferrari. To even talk about it is an insult to Nintendo's integrity and shows vast ignorance about how the company actually runs.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 29, 2016)

Futurdreamz said:


> Android cannot be locked down. Any paid app on Google Play can and has been hacked so you can play it for free, even on devices the app was not designed for. Hell, I have the Blackberry Priv's app suite on my Moto X Play despite them supposedly locked to the Priv. Any game Nintendo offers for the console, even if they use their own app store, can be hacked and played for free - and even played on non-Nintendo handhelds (hardware permitting).


maybe i'll get the NX after all hehehehehe


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 29, 2016)

if you still doubt what usenet can offer than take a look at nzb.is


----------



## codezer0 (Jul 29, 2016)

FrozenDragon150 said:


> Fucked up how? By not wanting to fall in the same stagnant pit of hell PC, Sony and Microsuck have fallen?


>Implying PC isn't capable of quality gaming

*Breathes in deeply*

"Boi..."


----------



## FrozenDragon150 (Jul 29, 2016)

codezer0 said:


> >Implying PC isn't capable of quality gaming
> 
> *Breathes in deeply*
> 
> "Boi..."


Not implying, I'm flat-out stating it's not innovative and it's getting stagnant. It hurts the very gaming industry.


----------



## Meteor7 (Jul 29, 2016)

FrozenDragon150 said:


> Not implying, I'm flat-out stating it's not innovative and it's getting stagnant. It hurts the very gaming industry.


Well, I don't think its presence as a platform alone can hurt the gaming industry. If anything, it would be an overindulgence of it by game devs and consumers that could bottleneck the development of gaming as a whole.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jul 29, 2016)

FrozenDragon150 said:


> Not implying, I'm flat-out stating it's not innovative and it's getting stagnant. It hurts the very gaming industry.


...how? It's the developers which are the problem, not the platform. Microsoft is not forcing anybody to make annual releases of their franchises.


----------



## FrozenDragon150 (Jul 29, 2016)

Futurdreamz said:


> ...how? It's the developers which are the problem, not the platform. Microsoft is not forcing anybody to make annual releases of their franchises.


Because, ultimately, PC gaming is limited to standard gaming schemes. The stuff that advances and innovates the industry are simply not feasible there. Things like motion controls wouldn't have gotten anybody's attention on the PC plataform (no, they wouldn't sell Wii Sports if it required the person to buy a Wiimote, for example)

Consoles are tailor-made for gaming, they SHOULD be tailor-made for gaming, with new, innovative concepts


----------



## codezer0 (Jul 29, 2016)

The HTC vive would like to have a word with you. Virtual reality was done on PC way before it was even a twinkle in a console's eyes.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 29, 2016)

FrozenDragon150 said:


> Not implying, I'm flat-out stating it's not innovative and it's getting stagnant. It hurts the very gaming industry.


stagnant? everyone wants to put their games on the PC it gets new games daily on steam i have at least 50 games on my wish list. hell even m$ are going MULTIPLAT no more xbone exclusives for you!


----------



## Meteor7 (Jul 29, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> stagnant? everyone wants to put their games on the PC hell even m$ are going MULTIPLAT no more xbone exclusives for you!


I think his complaint is less about the number of games going to PC rather than the types and quality of games on PC and PC-like consoles. Even if I misunderstood him, I think there's a point in that idea anyways. I feel like the PC hardware doesn't lend itself easily to innovation and experimentation in a hardware sense the way Nintendo consoles do (DS line and Wii/U). I feel like it's those kinds of shifts in the way users fundamentally interact with games software that's the only direction left to advance gaming as a whole. I feel like we've hit the ceiling as far as what more graphics and processing power can add to a gaming experience, and those are about the only directions in which PC and current gen consoles are moving. Frankly, I feel like we hit that ceiling a few years ago. As a matter of illustrating my perspective in a very subjective, opinion based way, I feel like if the PS4 and Xbone dropped out of existance right now, I would barely feel anything at all, but if the WiiU and the prospective of future Nintendo home consoles disappeared, I would feel like gaming as a whole would have lost a huge chunk of itself. This is coming from someone who doesn't own any current gen consoles, by the by.


----------



## FrozenDragon150 (Jul 29, 2016)

Meteor7 said:


> I think his complaint is less about the number of games going to PC rather than the types and quality of games on PC and PC-like consoles. Even if I misunderstood him, I think there's a point in that idea anyways. I feel like the PC hardware doesn't lend itself easily to innovation and experimentation in a hardware sense the way Nintendo consoles do (DS line and Wii/U). I feel like it's those kinds of shifts in the way users fundamentally interact with games software that's the only direction left to advance gaming as a whole. I feel like we've hit the ceiling as far as what more graphics and processing power can add to a gaming experience, and those are about the only directions in which PC and current gen consoles are moving. Frankly, I feel like we hit that ceiling a few years ago. As a matter of illustrating my perspective in a very subjective, opinion based way, I feel like if the PS4 and Xbone dropped out of existance right now, I would barely feel anything at all, but if the WiiU and the prospective of future Nintendo home consoles disappeared, I would feel like gaming as a whole would have lost a huge chunk of itself. This is coming from someone who doesn't own any current gen consoles, by the by.


You did not misunderstand me, that's exactly what I meant.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 29, 2016)

Meteor7 said:


> I feel like if the PS4 and Xbone dropped out of existence right now,


well that's what happens when you only have 3 types of games shooters, racing and sports

-fixed your typo


----------



## Meteor7 (Jul 29, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> -fixed your typo


Balls. I hate it wen I od taht.


----------



## Roxe__ (Jul 29, 2016)

Futurdreamz said:


> Whelp, here we go.
> 
> Android is an OS that is outside of Nintendo's control. If Google decides to make any major changes Nintendo would be forced to adopt them or stick with an older version.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry but what?
No one said or mentioned anything about the device having Android but whatever... You mentioned all of these vulnerabilities about Android, but completely failed/avoided to mention that the same problems exists with Apple the only difference is Android is more open about it. You also failed to mention that most of all of the consoles out so far have already been rooted/hacked/home-brewed/jailbroken/hard modded due to the same "vulnerabilities". So it doesn't really matter what precautions they take, developers going to develop while hackers going to root/hack. The only thing that seems to be safe right now is Denovo, where the game has to be connected to the internet while playing, otherwise won't launch/kick you out. And I don't mind if they do implement such a feature in games to play their games on my phone, because that would be one less device for me to carry/have, anyways this was all hypothetical.


----------



## hksrb25s14 (Jul 29, 2016)

I knew this thing had to be a tablet,  they were talking about something everyone  has and is used to, which is a tablet.  But using a tegra?  Don't get me wrong Nvidia shield TV runs games!  But it can barely emulate GameCube games and has problems running some 3d android apps.
Oh well, I'll buy it anyways.


----------



## gbaboy123 (Jul 29, 2016)

ubisoft said the nx is great and 2k interactive said they trust Nintendo. there goes you third party support. we already have a sonic game and a dragon quest game on the go so lets just trust Nintendo in this one okay


----------



## G3nji (Jul 29, 2016)

Im not going to judge this for now, im going to wait for the official design before i bash the shit outta this


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 29, 2016)

G3nji said:


> im going to wait for the official design before i bash the shit outta this


i'm not this is too much fun especially on IGN


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 29, 2016)

FrozenDragon150 said:


> Fucked up how? By not wanting to fall in the same stagnant pit of hell PC, Sony and Microsuck have fallen?


The NX is supposed to be a console , not a shitty 1-drop-uhuh-buy-another-NX-cuz-now-its-broken, portables are known for their terrible performance and not-good resolution( Unless AMD is secretly working on paper-slim GPU with the power of 10 GTX Titans)


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 29, 2016)

I still don't see the benefit of not revealing this during E3 when majority of viewers (potential sales) and investors could get in on this. We're they afraid Microsoft and Sony copying what they had planned? They both seem too busy upgrading their existing consoles and don't see Nintendo as a threat at all.

Whenever Nintendo does feel ready to officially show this I hope it pays off for them.


----------



## FrozenDragon150 (Jul 29, 2016)

HamodeBu50 said:


> The NX is supposed to be a console , not a shitty 1-drop-uhuh-buy-another-NX-cuz-now-its-broken, portables are known for their terrible performance and not-good resolution( Unless AMD is secretly working on paper-slim GPU with the power of 10 GTX Titans)


"Supposed to be" smells of feeling entitled to have a say on the direction a company should be headed. You don't know the performance of the actual device, and FYI, the Vita was just a little below the PS3, and that was a portable


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jul 29, 2016)

HamodeBu50 said:


> The NX is supposed to be a console , not a shitty 1-drop-uhuh-buy-another-NX-cuz-now-its-broken, portables are known for their terrible performance and not-good resolution( Unless AMD is secretly working on paper-slim GPU with the power of 10 GTX Titans)


Funny, you make it sound like Nintendo handhelds don't consistently top the charts every console generation


----------



## kabloomz (Jul 29, 2016)

Futurdreamz said:


> Whelp, here we go.
> 
> Android is an OS that is outside of Nintendo's control. If Google decides to make any major changes Nintendo would be forced to adopt them or stick with an older version.
> 
> ...



Android is a terrible platform for any serious gaming... (at least in it's current state)... but it is a money maker.

Nintendo still has to take Android/iOS into consideration if it wants to stay current and evolve  (Pokemon GO).  I'm not saying FULLY embrace it and run the flagship platform on Android but more so in the sense of coexisting.  All of the points you mention are valid and they should figure a way to work with this why?  Because my biggest fear is Nintendo going the route of SEGA.  Like the Dreamcast who was ahead of it's time... The Wii introduced new concepts in gaming with motion controls.  These innovations however, haven't had the desired impact on revenue other than maybe keeping the company interesting and afloat....  hardware innovations can only go so far, ultimately they need to look at the software side of gaming and make it work better.  After all that's what gaming is all about right?  How addicting is the game?

Take this into consideration:

Supercell (maker of Clash Of Clans, Clash Royale, Boom Beach) makes a killing on their games with generic hardware requirements.  I have coworkers who have spent almost $3,000 usd alone on CoC buying gems for a game that has no ending and is mindlessly redundant at times.  I remember growing up and saving my hard earned cash for a game cartridge that was like $20 and that was expensive...  Games these days are $50/60 bux a pop.  Supercell spends zero money on hardware r&d, zero cost on game media & production (physical gaming discs boxes, cases, etc) and still manage to get people to spend that much money ingaming... $2 billion in revenue 2015 for 3 products.  (sidetrack:  you can't really hack their games... trainers but not any major hacks that really give u a solid winning edge especially gem theft).

So... whatever Nintendo does with their new hardware, innovations, etc... they need to consider android/ios(mobile) revenue models, cross platforming, all-the-while making engaging games.  They need a healthy and valuable marketplace that all people could access.  Seems like they are working at it with games like Pokemon Go.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jul 29, 2016)

laudern said:


> We already have 2 powerful consoles. Why do we need a third? It's not like we have more than two car manufacturers that make the same kind of cars. Oh wait....



lol, with that thinking, we wouldn't have gotten a playstation or an xbox in the first place


----------



## Thunder Kai (Jul 29, 2016)

Wii U 2.0


----------



## DragorianSword (Jul 29, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> How... does that contraption work/fit into your pocket?


It's not like the last generation of handhelds really fit in your pocket either...
Ok the normal 3DS does (but only just), but the 3DS XL, 2DS and psvita hardly fit in your pocket.
It's 'handheld' not pocketheld too btw.
Especially with pockets getting smaller and smaller (what's up with that anyway )
The original GameBoy, Gamegear, etc where hardly devices that fit in your pocket too.
The only handhelds that ever fit comfortably in my pocket were the GBC, GBA SP and PSP

Anyway, I would quite like it if this turned out to be real.
I'm more of a handheld gamer anyway. I just like to game while simultaniously watching television, which you can't do if you're already using the TV for your console.
And it would be nice if suddenly all of Nintendo's new games would come out on the same platform and not spread out over a handheld and a console.
I agree that some games profit from being played on the handheld while other are better when played on a tv screen, but it would be beautiful if they could combine the 2.
Don't get me wrong I'm still sceptic, but if they do it right it could be really great.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 29, 2016)

Remember those sources from 1-2 years ago that showed donut controllers and they were produced by Sharp. Maybe that was just a concept and nothing final but that was a hell of a lot more exciting than what is being shown here.

I'll give the benefit of the doubt this will be just as cool but also being underpowered in specs doesn't do anyone favors like 3rd party devs.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 30, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Funny, you make it sound like Nintendo handhelds don't consistently top the charts every console generation


there is a significant difference between a portable and a home console



FrozenDragon150 said:


> "Supposed to be" smells of feeling entitled to have a say on the direction a company should be headed. You don't know the performance of the actual device, and FYI, the Vita was just a little below the PS3, and that was a portable


 But the PS3 was released in 2006, and the PSVITA is released in 2013, Of course hardware got better

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jul 30, 2016)

kabloomz said:


> Android is a terrible platform for any serious gaming... (at least in it's current state)... but it is a money maker.
> 
> Nintendo still has to take Android/iOS into consideration if it wants to stay current and evolve  (Pokemon GO).  I'm not saying FULLY embrace it and run the flagship platform on Android but more so in the sense of coexisting.  All of the points you mention are valid and they should figure a way to work with this why?  Because my biggest fear is Nintendo going the route of SEGA.  Like the Dreamcast who was ahead of it's time... The Wii introduced new concepts in gaming with motion controls.  These innovations however, haven't had the desired impact on revenue other than maybe keeping the company interesting and afloat....  hardware innovations can only go so far, ultimately they need to look at the software side of gaming and make it work better.  After all that's what gaming is all about right?  How addicting is the game?
> 
> ...


Money maker for... Who?

Just because your coworker has a microtraction addiction problem doesn't mean that most people do. In fact, free-to-play games get 90% of their profit from "whales" like your coworker who spend obscene amounts of money for something of little value. Most gamers will spend little to no money in a free game. And the game becomes unpopular really fast. Remember Candy Crush? Nobody's playing that shit anymore. The two biggest free-to-play companies (King and someone else) are not doing so hot themselves.

Manufacturers are fighting tooth and nail against each other, with Samsung being the only one that is making any notable profit.
Game developers only make profit on free-to-play games, and even then they are fighting to keep people interested in their games. Games that cost more than even $5 are pretty much dead.
So despite Nintendo not making any profit on hardware nor making any profit on games, Android is a "money maker." _riiight_.

And that's aside from the fact that the result would be a monstrosity which will be complete garbage after two years. It will have obsolete hardware in one year, online gaming would be a hacking nightmare in six months, and Nintendo will lose control of the platform in one month. How's the Oyua doing? Attaching a name brand to it would not solve it's problems.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



HamodeBu50 said:


> there is a significant difference between a portable and a home console
> 
> But the PS3 was released in 2006, and the PSVITA is released in 2013, Of course hardware got better


Only seven years, and the PS3 was the most powerful thing at it's time. The Wii U was only a little more powerful than the Xbox 360 and was immediately overshadowed by the PS4 and Xbox one. Five years is enough for the NX to be more powerful than the Wii U despite being a portable.


----------



## Inukami (Jul 30, 2016)

FrozenDragon150 said:


> They can't do that anymore without an entirely new concept, they can't afford it. Separating their games has so far resulted in both systems cannibalizing each other.
> 
> I hate how so many people in this thread can't seem to think in the consequences of what would happen if the company did what the fans want them to do. Going home console only? You kill your portable profits, go portable only? You kill your home console profits AND your high-profile home console type titles. Go third-party? Lose their stated objective (innovation, fun and quality) thanks to entering the stagnant market. Let them do as they please and tread on new grounds, just like they did on the Wii and DS, and look, they printed money and got some absolutely wonderful games.



so if someone only wants a handheld to play on the go and doesn't want to spend $350 on a console, then too bad? that seems like wasted opportunity.


----------



## dronesplitter (Jul 30, 2016)

From what the rumors are suggesting, it's aiming for handheld power and won't be priced to turn off those people, maybe. That might not be true, though, just have to see what it's priced at and what true power it has when it releases. Basically, saying it's a console is kind of a joke to me. It's a handheld (using a better chip from nvidia) with tv out.


----------



## Vishnoo (Jul 30, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> welp i won't be getting an NX
> guess i'll be getting Zelda on wiiu than but it will prob be the last game i ever get from them. they are dead to me now


Then what about this game: Darksiders: Warmastered(Wii u,Xbox One,PS4,PC)


----------



## gbaboy123 (Jul 31, 2016)

The true question is should I buy a new 3ds or should I wait for the nx hoping it would have backwards compatibility with 3ds games?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jul 31, 2016)

gbaboy123 said:


> The true question is should I buy a new 3ds or should I wait for the nx hoping it would have backwards compatibility with 3ds games?


I somehow doubt it will, but I guess if you want to hold out until the later end of this year for an official statement from Nintendo, feel free


----------



## KarlslandOtaku (Jul 31, 2016)

I love this design! 
Then again I prefer portables anyway.
@gbaboy123 I remember Nintendo saying at one point that the NX will be a standalone system that won't replace either the 3ds/n3ds or Wii U. Although the Nintendo DS was supposed to fit the same ticket for the GBA & GameCube; so we will have to wait & see if history repeats itself again.


----------



## TheRealDude (Jul 31, 2016)

From what I see of the article, all they keep saying is that "Sources Say". This in itself is a problem. It could be a Nintendo Side Project, but not the NX itself. There is so much speculation and Nintendo has said absolutely nothing about it. They've been very secretive about the whole thing, so I doubt that these "sources" would have any plausible information, just speculation.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jul 31, 2016)

TheRealDude said:


> From what I see of the article, all they keep saying is that "Sources Say". This in itself is a problem. It could be a Nintendo Side Project, but not the NX itself. There is so much speculation and Nintendo has said absolutely nothing about it. They've been very secretive about the whole thing, so I doubt that these "sources" would have any plausible information, just speculation.


And on top of that, the sketch is an interpretive drawing based on what "the sources" told them


----------



## exdeath255 (Jul 31, 2016)

they have to go to the common denominator and thats stupid mobile. If mobile had proper button layout id be all for it but touch just doesnt work for most games..


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jul 31, 2016)

exdeath255 said:


> they have to go to the common denominator and thats stupid mobile. If mobile had proper button layout id be all for it but touch just doesnt work for most games..


That's really the only reason this detachable controller design makes sense to me


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 31, 2016)

ladies and gentlemen! we have been tricked by these "Sources"


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 31, 2016)

eurogamer are a reliable source


----------



## ut2k4master (Jul 31, 2016)

gbaboy123 said:


> The true question is should I buy a new 3ds or should I wait for the nx hoping it would have backwards compatibility with 3ds games?


wait for the announcement at least


----------



## Selim873 (Jul 31, 2016)

I actually like this idea.  Very likely BS, but I like it.


----------



## gbaboy123 (Aug 1, 2016)

once people see the new Zelda running on that handheld x console device plus all the new games that we don't know yet plus a good library of vc games plus third party support a.k.a the new sonic games and the dragon quest game I bet everyone is going to want to buy one plus I hope we get 3ds backwards compatibility


----------



## WhiteMaze (Aug 1, 2016)

exdeath255 said:


> they have to go to the common denominator and thats stupid mobile. If mobile had proper button layout id be all for it but touch just doesnt work for most games..



Touch has been proven to not work for any "real" game. That is why gamepads were invented.

The problem, when we are talking about handhelds, is one problem alone:

*Smartphones.
*
No casual gamer wants to pay to buy a dedicated gaming handheld, when your smartphone does gaming, calls, media, work, and so much more. The absolute and final proof to this, was the massive reception *Pokemon Go* had. Because now, Nintendo has both markets: The true gamers, and the casuals who never bothered to "waste" money on a console, *but still like and remember* Pokemon.

A handheld gaming system such as the Vita or the 3DS, is *optional* and limited in its functions. *Very* limited. On the other hand, a smartphone is not only something you *need, but it also runs circles around the 3DS and Vita in regards to functionality*.

Hence why Nintendo will probably adopt the Android system.

At the end of the day, both Nintendo and Sony have to adopt iOS / Android and make games for those OS's. Making specific gaming systems has long lost it's "profitableness", simply because no one wants to carry around a Nintendo 3DS when they can have Pokemon Moon/Sun and Zelda on their phone.

Nintendo and Sony will try to fight this with every ounce of strength they have. But in the end, they both will become Software publishers, rather than hardware makers. Mark my words.

Portable gaming consoles were beaten the second they invented smartphones and tablets.

There is one final reason  people do *not* usually point out, as to why handhelds are a losing battle, that to me is very obvious:

Whether we like it or not, someone playing a Nintendo 3DS on the street, will be seen as a nerd/child-like person by the masses. This is a problem that remains in many countries, mine included.

Playing on a *SMARTPHONE*, isn't. Everyone plays on their smartphones.


----------



## Roxe__ (Aug 1, 2016)

WhiteMaze said:


> Touch has been proven to not work for any "real" game. That is why gamepads were invented.
> 
> The problem, when we are talking about handhelds, is one problem alone:
> 
> ...



True words, honest facts!

At the end of the day people just want simplicity, and it logically makes sense to combine the 2 together, we have the hardware power and software knowledge. The funny thing is that this doesn't just apply to smartphones/handhelds, it also applies to gaming consoles and PCs. When you step back and look at the facts, such as how games are developed and tested on PCs, it really hits you. I mean why buy a gaming console which would usually have a dumbed down version of the game (whether it's graphics or computing power) when you can play the game the way it was originally developed, on a PC? I used to play everything on console, then one day my friend showed a comparison picture of the graphical difference for Skyrim PS3vsPC, and i was dumbfounded and if that wasn't enough he later showed me the MODS for the game, my jaw dropped. I ended up building my PC the next month, it wasn't hard, nor was it expensive, it was a mediocre build at best but still looked better than the PS3. I later saved up for a good graphics card and by the time the PS4 was out, i was like on PS6 in terms of raw power. Take a look at the Xbox S (Scorpio project), they mentioned it having 6 teraflops of processing power, my 4 year old graphics card has 5, so put that in perspective.
When you sit and really think about it, the big companies like Sony, Microsoft, and Nintendo make their profit from selling consumers old hardware so you can play their "exclusives" on them. But if we as consumers stopped feeding them our money, those 3 companies would step out of the hardware scene real quick and switch over to the software aspect of the gaming industry. I also cannot believe that they're making people pay monthly/trimonthly JUST TO PLAY MULTIPLAYER ONLINE...and people are falling for it, ll. Not to mention that "cross-platform" wouldn't need to be a thing, or the fact that our money would actually REACH the developers since there isn't a middle man, which would mean more games from the developers.....but hey what do I know, let's continue to feed the giants.



Futurdreamz said:


> Money maker for... Who?
> 
> Just because your coworker has a microtraction addiction problem doesn't mean that most people do. In fact, free-to-play games get 90% of their profit from "whales" like your coworker who spend obscene amounts of money for something of little value. Most gamers will spend little to no money in a free game. And the game becomes unpopular really fast. Remember Candy Crush? Nobody's playing that shit anymore. The two biggest free-to-play companies (King and someone else) are not doing so hot themselves.
> 
> ...



Back to the smartphone gaming.
For those who are doubting iOS/Android as money makers for games, here's a poll of a F2P game called Kingdom Hearts Unchained that I've been playing recently on my phone. The poll shows how much money people have dumped into the game, i took the low average sum and came out with $69k, FROM ONLY the 680 people that voted. This doesn't include the people in the other parts of the world, nor the 1 million people that downloaded this game. The game's objective is super simple with "luck" as a big factor of the game, and graphics consists of a CG crappy drawn backgrounds with 2D figures that have minor/simple animations, oh and there's also a "story". If you take the $69 and divide it by the people that voted (680), you get $101.5, so it's like 680 people paid $101.50 for their copy of the game.....So please check your facts before stating that Android/iOS is not a money maker for games. Does the game make it's money from shitty 'micro-transactions' that most of us hate, YES 100%, am I suggesting/condoning that our future gaming should  be mobile with micro-transactions on games like as LoZ or Super Mario, HELL NO, I would puke. But when you look at KHUx there's no way to hack it and play for free, everything is saved on their servers. So maybe we can take that idea and have Nintendo servers check our legitimacy of our copy of the game, and if we check out fine, we'd be able to save our games (like on our Mii or something).


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 1, 2016)

those people are just idiots getting suckered into micro$ they don't realize you can download the cracked APK with everything unlocked


----------



## Roxe__ (Aug 1, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> those people are just idiots getting suckered into micro$ they don't realize you can download the cracked APK with everything unlocked


You cannot. Trust me on this one.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 1, 2016)

I like the idea of being a portable console but I'll wait and see what Nintendo confirms it to be.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 1, 2016)

WhiteMaze said:


> Touch has been proven to not work for any "real" game. That is why gamepads were invented.
> 
> The problem, when we are talking about handhelds, is one problem alone:
> 
> ...


Were there no real games on the DS/3DS/Wii U? Or are you referring to touch-only controls?


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 1, 2016)

Really hope Nintendo's not going forward with the right analogue stick on the top again. It's bad enough they did it on the Wii U GamePad and WUPC but then again, it might be a Japanese-thing as to what they find more comfortable for their hands.


----------



## Meteor7 (Aug 1, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Were there no real games on the DS/3DS/Wii U? Or are you referring to touch-only controls?


Even in terms of touch-only controls, I think TWEWY proves it's at least _possible_ to make a popular hardcore game with nothing but touch.


----------



## kabloomz (Aug 1, 2016)

Futurdreamz said:


> Money maker for... Who?
> 
> Just because your coworker has a microtraction addiction problem doesn't mean that most people do. In fact, free-to-play games get 90% of their profit from "whales" like your coworker who spend obscene amounts of money for something of little value. Most gamers will spend little to no money in a free game. And the game becomes unpopular really fast. Remember Candy Crush? Nobody's playing that shit anymore. The two biggest free-to-play companies (King and someone else) are not doing so hot themselves.
> 
> ...



Whoa hold your panties there...

1) "Just because my coworker(s)..." they are not alone... I've been playing for free for the last 3 years.  I actually started to prove them a point.  Well the point that was proven to me is that people get addicted... a dollar here a dollar there.  Next thing you know you got a company like SuperCell pulling in $2 billion on 3 products and still keeps on going. 

2) "King not doing so hot..." you're right, they dropped 10% 2015 down to only $2 billion dollars in sales.  Probably Activision/Blizzard acquisition got people wondering (which they paid almost $6billion for).  But yeah crappy $2billion in gross revenues for a software gaming company with a few products.  The 2nd of the two biggest free-to-play company u are referring to is SuperCell. 

http://www.pocketgamer.biz/list/62773/top-50-mobile-game-developers-of-2016/entry/1/

You have no idea of what you are talking about but thanks for your opinion anyway.

Let's look at the top selling games of every console...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_best-selling_video_games

A majority of the top selling games sell about 5 million copies.  Let's just say all the material (poster, discs, disc case is free) and games sold at $50 a pop.  That's about $250 million.  Multiply that x 3.  That's about $750 mill... nowhere near $2 billion dollars posted by top mobile game companies.  Yeah.... and guess what?  They don't even have to spend money on making the physical product.

3)"Manufacturers fighting tooth and nail against each other..."  that is one of the points about my previous post.  Nintendo comes out with earth shattering innovation that is impressive for about an hour of play... then everyone is back to let's play some fun games.  As cool as the tech is... it is no more than a gimmick that maybe barely keeps them in the picture (because tech gets copied). 

4) "Game developers only make a profit on free-to-play games...games costing more than $5 are dead" yeah if that is the case console gaming would be completely dead...

5)  "Complete garbage after 2 years".... hmm... isn't that why all gaming companies continue to develop day in and day out?  You expect say a game is designed to be played over and over for 5 years?  10 years? forever?  As nostalgic as Hogan's Alley or Duck Hunt is... you plan on playing it for hours on end 20 years later?  How about something recent like GTA...

Android/mobile platform gaming has it's place and it's target.  Most of the games are lightweight and made for a quick-whip-out-and-play...  Whether ur at the mall bored as ef, sitting in the doctors office, on the train... that's the niche. That's where they make their money and IT MAKES money!

6) "It will have obsolete hardware in one year...."  let the hardware manufacturers worry about that.  Again... top 2 grossing games on android don't require much hardware.  Can be played on multiple platforms.  The platform manufacturers drive the hardware upgrades themselves anyway... (A Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge isn't designed to play Candy Crush... nor is the latest Apple Ipad Pro... etc etc....)

7) "Online gaming would be a hacking nightmare in six months...."  but yet they still exist hack free whether mobile platform or console.  Because server side hacking works.... mmmhmmm... Even after the console get's hacked, server side game data are still untouched... that's why just about every single mod out there requires you to be offline.  Do you even think about what you write?

8) "Nintendo will lose control of the platform in one month...." as if they haven't lost control of their platform for any of their systems in record time over the past 7 generations.  :rolleyes   All of their systems to date have been emulated x86.. the same cannot be said for M$/Sony.  What prevails for any platform is server side data end of story.

9) "How's OUYA doing? Attaching a name brand to it will not solve the problem..."  OUYA is about as name brand as  Wintendo...  Again it fails because it's model is based on hardware revenues.  A $20 chinese android media box with a $20 usb controller is capable of doing the same thing OUYA is doing.  Has OUYA developed any exclusive games?  Apple makes iphones/ipads.... the bulk of their revenue is iTunes.  Are you starting to see the picture yet?  If not go back to point 1 up there and start reading again.




Nowhere in my post did I suggest Nintendo abandon hardware or go full android.  What I DID suggest is they stay their course making mobile/portable and consoles separate but yet create a viable marketplace that is multi-platform. Many of your android/ios games share the same server data across different platforms. If they want to drive hardware sales they can make exclusive software or ingame digital content. Making stuff like the WiiFit are a hit or miss, 15 mins of revenue fame.


----------



## kabloomz (Aug 1, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> those people are just idiots getting suckered into micro$ they don't realize you can download the cracked APK with everything unlocked





Roxe__ said:


> You cannot. Trust me on this one.



Try downloading a cracked apk of the latest top selling android games and see how far you get.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 1, 2016)

kabloomz said:


> Whoa hold your panties there...
> 
> 1) "Just because my coworker(s)..." they are not alone... I've been playing for free for the last 3 years.  I actually started to prove them a point.  Well the point that was proven to me is that people get addicted... a dollar here a dollar there.  Next thing you know you got a company like SuperCell pulling in $2 billion on 3 products and still keeps on going.
> 
> ...



Why does this matter so much to you? Chill out, dude. After all, this is a report by EuroGamer not a confirmation by Nintendo.


----------



## kabloomz (Aug 1, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Why does this matter so much to you? Chill out, dude. After all, this is a report by EuroGamer not a confirmation by Nintendo.



I'm chill... and I stand behind things I post especially when people are calling me out who have no valid points.  Look at my original post.  I'm not calling out EuroGamer nor the report.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Aug 1, 2016)

Roxe__ said:


> True words, honest facts!
> 
> At the end of the day people just want simplicity, and it logically makes sense to combine the 2 together, we have the hardware power and software knowledge. The funny thing is that this doesn't just apply to smartphones/handhelds, it also applies to gaming consoles and PCs. When you step back and look at the facts, such as how games are developed and tested on PCs, it really hits you. I mean why buy a gaming console which would usually have a dumbed down version of the game (whether it's graphics or computing power) when you can play the game the way it was originally developed, on a PC? I used to play everything on console, then one day my friend showed a comparison picture of the graphical difference for Skyrim PS3vsPC, and i was dumbfounded and if that wasn't enough he later showed me the MODS for the game, my jaw dropped. I ended up building my PC the next month, it wasn't hard, nor was it expensive, it was a mediocre build at best but still looked better than the PS3. I later saved up for a good graphics card and by the time the PS4 was out, i was like on PS6 in terms of raw power. Take a look at the Xbox S (Scorpio project), they mentioned it having 6 teraflops of processing power, my 4 year old graphics card has 5, so put that in perspective.
> When you sit and really think about it, the big companies like Sony, Microsoft, and Nintendo make their profit from selling consumers old hardware so you can play their "exclusives" on them. But if we as consumers stopped feeding them our money, those 3 companies would step out of the hardware scene real quick and switch over to the software aspect of the gaming industry. I also cannot believe that they're making people pay monthly/trimonthly JUST TO PLAY MULTIPLAYER ONLINE...and people are falling for it, ll. Not to mention that "cross-platform" wouldn't need to be a thing, or the fact that our money would actually REACH the developers since there isn't a middle man, which would mean more games from the developers.....but hey what do I know, let's continue to feed the giants.
> ...



All very true. I will however disagree on the paid multiplayer point. Unfortunately, whether we like it or or not, the servers we play on and their maintenance, aren't free.

I rather pay yearly for a good quality online multiplayer experience, than the crappy free badly maintained counterpart.



TotalInsanity4 said:


> Were there no real games on the DS/3DS/Wii U? Or are you referring to touch-only controls?



When I say "real" games, I refer to any game that has some degree of in-deph content to it and is meant to be played with your full attention in order to get a good experience. A game without that would be Candy Crush for instance.

Fact of the matter is that touch is horrible for precise gaming, for many reasons, from the fact that you don't get any physical feedback on your fingers, to the problem regarding half the screen being covered by your own hands.

For now, gamepads are still the better solution, by far.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 1, 2016)

WhiteMaze said:


> When I say "real" games, I refer to any game that has some degree of in-deph content to it and is meant to be played with your full attention in order to get a good experience. A game without that would be Candy Crush for instance.
> 
> Fact of the matter is that touch is horrible for precise gaming, for many reasons, from the fact that you don't get any physical feedback on your fingers, to the problem regarding half the screen being covered by your own hands.
> 
> For now, gamepads are still the better solution, by far.


What was Kid Icarus: Uprising, then?


----------



## WhiteMaze (Aug 1, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> What was Kid Icarus: Uprising, then?



I have not played Kid Icarus.

However judging from the fact that it is for Nintendo 3DS, not for a tablet without physical controls, my point stands.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 1, 2016)

WhiteMaze said:


> I have not played Kid Icarus.
> 
> However judging from the fact that it is for Nintendo 3DS, not for a tablet without physical controls, my point stands.


You aim and shoot with the touch screen in that game


----------



## Roxe__ (Aug 2, 2016)

WhiteMaze said:


> All very true. I will however disagree on the paid multiplayer point. Unfortunately, whether we like it or or not, the servers we play on and their maintenance, aren't free.
> 
> I rather pay yearly for a good quality online multiplayer experience, than the crappy free badly maintained counterpart.



I must disagree with you there, because servers and maintenance should be taken care of by the producers of the game, i mean it only makes sense right? "you made it, you take care of it". Take the Dark Souls 3 game, that was released not too long ago for example. The game was released on all 3 consoles (PC, PS4, Xb1) and while the gaming consoles (PS4,Xb1) are making you pay monthly/trimonthly to play multiplayer, the PC version of the game is completely free!! Same with GTA5, Rocket league, OverWatch and many other games. Ever since Xbox Live was invented back in the 2002, Sony's PSN (which used to be free) mimicked and copied Microsoft's idea in 2010, since they saw the Microsoft was profiting off of this idea. It's like those added-on extra fee's that big cellular services make you pay for that, which you just don't need. I'll go back to saying this, but in my opinion, all the expenses of a game whether it's online or not, should be taken out and paid for IN the price of the game itself. And even if i was to pay for my online services i would rather pay the developers of the game and not the middle man.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Aug 2, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> You aim and shoot with the touch screen in that game



I see.

Well even so, not only do you use a specific tool for that (stylus), you also must have use for the physical buttons. So again, not entirely touch screen.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Roxe__ said:


> I must disagree with you there, because servers and maintenance should be taken care of by the producers of the game, i mean it only makes sense right? "you made it, you take care of it". Take the Dark Souls 3 game, that was released not too long ago for example. The game was released on all 3 consoles (PC, PS4, Xb1) and while the gaming consoles (PS4,Xb1) are making you pay monthly/trimonthly to play multiplayer, the PC version of the game is completely free!! Same with GTA5, Rocket league, OverWatch and many other games. Ever since Xbox Live was invented back in the 2002, Sony's PSN (which used to be free) mimicked and copied Microsoft's idea in 2010, since they saw the Microsoft was profiting off of this idea. It's like those added-on extra fee's that big cellular services make you pay for that, which you just don't need. I'll go back to saying this, but in my opinion, all the expenses of a game whether it's online or not, should be taken out and paid for IN the price of the game itself. And even if i was to pay for my online services i would rather pay the developers of the game and not the middle man.



I understand your point, and it is to some extent true. Especially the inequality between PC gamers and console gamers. If PC gamers dont pay for online gaming, neighter should console gamers.

But we need to see things from other perspectives as well, I'll give you an example:

I play Left 4 Dead 2 to this day on Steam. This is a game that was released back in 2009, and the entire focus of the game is online play with other people.

It's been nearly 8 years since then, and as you might imagine, Valve *STILL *has to keep it's servers running. The money you paid for that game, is for the development of that game. Online play is a service, above anything else, because it must be maintained for long periods of time, and is in some sense, not part of the original content you paid for. 

If you look at it, the 30$ I paid for the game, have long been burned by server expenses. The only way to continue paying for those servers is to sell more copies of the game, which in turn brings more players to the game and more servers are required. It's a losing cycle.

So today, many years later, the game barely has any servers on. Official servers are hard to come by, and most servers are community run servers which result in bad ping and an overall bad online gaming quality for you.

So, and quite honestly, I would rather pay a (small) monthly or yearly fee, to maintain high quality servers running and keep the game experience fresh and smooth.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 2, 2016)

WhiteMaze said:


> I see.
> 
> Well even so, not only do you use a specific tool for that (stylus), you also must have use for the physical buttons. So again, not entirely touch screen.


Neither is this this concept drawing of what the NX might be, though


----------



## WhiteMaze (Aug 2, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Neither is this this concept drawing of what the NX might be, though



Certainly. I'm basing my opinions on what I am seeing and what information is available. If Nintendo's NX is something entirely different than what currently depicted and described, we will look at it then.

For now this is all we have.


----------



## exdeath255 (Aug 2, 2016)

i think Nintendo SONY and MS could make their own gaming phones....MS already has a head start with win10 phone.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Aug 2, 2016)

exdeath255 said:


> i think Nintendo SONY and MS could make their own gaming phones....MS already has a head start with win10 phone.



Indeed they could. But I would advise against it.

The Smartphone market is already well established and over-flooded. Between Apple, Samsung and other brands, such as Microsoft, HTC, Huawei, etc etc etc.

In all honesty, we do NOT need a new Xperia Play or a Nintendo Phone: Peach Edition.

What we NEED, is for Sony and Nintendo to focus on developing software for iOS / Android, and stop with the 3DS's and Vita's. Handhelds were *beat* the minute smartphones and tablets came into the picture. It's a simple fact, with simple explanations. And the sooner Ninty and Sonya realize that, the better.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 2, 2016)

exdeath255 said:


> i think Nintendo SONY and MS could make their own gaming phones....MS already has a head start with win10 phone.


Touchscreen controls aren't really that precise compared to a controller or m/k. Couldn't imagine having fun play Mario Kart with touchscreen controls or even drift properly.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 2, 2016)

fuck Touchscreen controls i don't know how mobile games are so popular with them shitty controls i can't stand using them!


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 2, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> fuck Touchscreen controls i don't know how mobile games are so popular with them shitty controls i can't stand using them!


People are cheap ass and casuals don't demand much so for them it's OK. I have Angry Birds on my phone but after a minute I'm already bored of it.


----------



## Meteor7 (Aug 2, 2016)

WhiteMaze said:


> Indeed they could. But I would advise against it.
> 
> The Smartphone market is already well established and over-flooded. Between Apple, Samsung and other brands, such as Microsoft, HTC, Huawei, etc etc etc.
> 
> ...


I can't really see how smartphones and tablets beat out handhelds. The two gaming experiences are essentially identical except for the mode of control: touch versus button, and from my experience touch is terribly imprecise and unreliable, ruining any gaming experience I've tried.

Besides that, phones and tablets aren't really optimized for gaming, sometimes giving odd or inconsistent performances. Even still, if games development shifted entirely over to the mobile frontier, I think it'd make it more difficult for developers to make games that ran well on all systems and all OSs. Mobile games would need to stay scraping the bottom of the technological barrel to guarantee the widest demographic the way they do now
EXCEPT
if there were a standardized mobile gaming platform with gaming-focused OSs and comparative hardware capacity that developers could focus on, then those problems wouldn't exist. Then at that point, you'd have made a handheld console the same that exist today, only possibly with the inferior touch controls. Otherwise, we're back to where we started, having replicated the handheld market. Seriously, I can't find a single advantage to moving gaming completely, or even partially, over to mobile.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 2, 2016)

Meteor7 said:


> I can't really see how smartphones and tablets beat out handhelds. The two gaming experiences are essentially identical except for the mode of control: touch versus button, and from my experience touch is terribly imprecise and unreliable, ruining any gaming experience I've tried.
> 
> Besides that, phones and tablets aren't really optimized for gaming, sometimes giving odd or inconsistent performances. Even still, if games development shifted entirely over to the mobile frontier, I think it'd make it more difficult for developers to make games that ran well on all systems and all OSs. Mobile games would need to stay scraping the bottom of the technological barrel to guarantee the widest demographic the way they do now
> EXCEPT
> if there were a standardized mobile gaming platform with gaming-focused OSs and comparative hardware capacity that developers could focus on, then those problems wouldn't exist. Then at that point, you'd have made a handheld console the same that exist today, only possibly with the inferior touch controls. Otherwise, we're back to where we started, having replicated the handheld market. Seriously, I can't find a single advantage to moving gaming completely, or even partially, over to mobile.


Phones are good for very basic games, like, point and click type which doesn't demand much. Heck, by comparison the Game Boy is a lot more advanced as it had a physical D-PAD and buttons.  Games were also subjectively better so it's one of those cases, great graphics don't win over gameplay but gameplay over graphics.


----------



## FranckKnight (Aug 2, 2016)

Honestly, what came to mind looking at this design is that I sure hope the one using the left remote is playing a game that doesn't require to use the Y + A or X + B buttons together, if you see what I mean.

The idea is interesting though, but it'd need to rework some parts of it.


----------



## kabloomz (Aug 2, 2016)

Meteor7 said:


> I can't really see how smartphones and tablets beat out handhelds. The two gaming experiences are essentially identical except for the mode of control: touch versus button, and from my experience touch is terribly imprecise and unreliable, ruining any gaming experience I've tried.
> 
> Besides that, phones and tablets aren't really optimized for gaming, sometimes giving odd or inconsistent performances. Even still, if games development shifted entirely over to the mobile frontier, I think it'd make it more difficult for developers to make games that ran well on all systems and all OSs. Mobile games would need to stay scraping the bottom of the technological barrel to guarantee the widest demographic the way they do now
> EXCEPT
> if there were a standardized mobile gaming platform with gaming-focused OSs and comparative hardware capacity that developers could focus on, then those problems wouldn't exist. Then at that point, you'd have made a handheld console the same that exist today, only possibly with the inferior touch controls. Otherwise, we're back to where we started, having replicated the handheld market. Seriously, I can't find a single advantage to moving gaming completely, or even partially, over to mobile.



I agree, touch gaming experience is pretty crap compared to buttons but...

Touch mobile gaming has it's niche in that it's easily accessible (convenience) and quick thrills... You are not going to be lugging around a 3DS just to whip out for times when the grocery line is a little long. 

Also touch appeals to a broader range of an audience who would never have bought traditional handheld gaming devices to begin with.  Ever see a bunch of grannies playing Candy Crush?  Or 2-3 y/o playing fruit ninja... etc..

Even when ppl don't buy digital content... the exposure is worth it's weight in gold.

I agree gaming should NOT move completely over to mobile... I wouldn't call it a partial move but rather expansion into mobile because the marketplaces are already there.  Without competitive revenue you end up closing up shop, closing up any support for R&D such as SEGA, WonderSwan, NGage, NeoGeo etc...

As loyal as fans are to brands... at the end of the day it's all about the revenue.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Aug 2, 2016)

Meteor7 said:


> I can't really see how smartphones and tablets beat out handhelds. The two gaming experiences are essentially identical except for the mode of control: touch versus button, and from my experience touch is terribly imprecise and unreliable, ruining any gaming experience I've tried.
> 
> Besides that, phones and tablets aren't really optimized for gaming, sometimes giving odd or inconsistent performances. Even still, if games development shifted entirely over to the mobile frontier, I think it'd make it more difficult for developers to make games that ran well on all systems and all OSs. Mobile games would need to stay scraping the bottom of the technological barrel to guarantee the widest demographic the way they do now
> EXCEPT
> if there were a standardized mobile gaming platform with gaming-focused OSs and comparative hardware capacity that developers could focus on, then those problems wouldn't exist. Then at that point, you'd have made a handheld console the same that exist today, only possibly with the inferior touch controls. Otherwise, we're back to where we started, having replicated the handheld market. Seriously, I can't find a single advantage to moving gaming completely, or even partially, over to mobile.



The reason you can't see how smartphone beat out handhelds, is because you compare their capabilities in the delivery of quality gaming. Obviously, a proprietary gaming handheld will almost always deliver a better gaming experience than a smartphone. Not only is a 3DS / Vita optimized *SOLELY* for gaming, it also has the much needed physical buttons.

That was never the problem. That's well known. Yet, Vita's and 3DS's *stay in the shelves* when compared to Smartphones, and for a very simple reason:

*Functionality.*

While your 3DS does gaming and gaming *alone*, your smartphone *even a crappy one*, does gaming, work, browsing, apps, calls, 3G, and so much more. 

In today's day and age, only the most avid players will seek out and "waste" money on proprietary gaming devices such as the 3DS and the Vita. The casual gamer, will stick with his Smartphone and play what is available there. So in short, Nintendo does* NOT* have the casual market, which is the one that will make big bucks.

Now imagine, if you could buy Pokemon Sun or Super Smash Bros on the Play Store / App Store. How you play it, is up to you. You can use a gamepad or use touch controls. 

But if that was the case, now the casual people who *DIDNT* bother to buy a Nintendo 3DS, will *still buy the games*. We saw this so very clearly with Pokemon Go. Many people who even downloaded Pokemon Go, probably hadn't played Pokemon since Pokemon Gold on the freaking Game Boy Color.

This is the direction to go. Do we like it? No. I'd rather have a 3DS with proper hardware and physical controls. Is that working sales wise?

*No. No it isn't.*


----------



## exdeath255 (Aug 3, 2016)

i still dont understand why people think that phones have to be only touch. They could easily make game phones that have better specs and have a sliding compartment for gamepad kinda like psp go but better


----------



## Futurdreamz (Aug 3, 2016)

exdeath255 said:


> i still dont understand why people think that phones have to be only touch. They could easily make game phones that have better specs and have a sliding compartment for gamepad kinda like psp go but better


Like the Xperia Play?

It's been done. Nobody wanted it. 

If Nintendo really was to make a gaming smartphone, they would have to use the latest chips. That, plus the unique hardware, can easily push it to the $500-$600 range. That would make it Nintendo's most expensive console, and out of the reach of most of their potential buyers. And it would be obsolete in a couple years. Anyone who would want one must realize that they are in the minority, and just because they want one doesn't mean it will sell. It's practically business 101.


----------



## osirisjem (Aug 3, 2016)

Maybe Eurogamer's mockup of the "detachable" controllers is so off they are confusing things ?

Maybe they are just a part of the screen and they can be turned off ?

I doubt they looks like this ... 





As they have drawn.


----------



## Roxe__ (Aug 3, 2016)

For everyone who keeps doubting the whole Nintendo going software and trying to achieve what Android and Apple has going:

Edit: SKIP to 2:15 for the quote from Iwata


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 3, 2016)

Roxe__ said:


> For everyone who keeps doubting the whole Nintendo going software and trying to achieve what Android and Apple has going:
> 
> Edit: SKIP to 2:15 for the quote from Iwata



Sony kinda did it too before too, with PSPgo and a DualShock 3.


----------



## kabloomz (Aug 3, 2016)

Yeah look what Nokia did with the Ngage... it's no longer ONLY about the platform... Accessibility wins all the time.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Aug 4, 2016)

I'll accept that it's portable, but not pocketablr


kabloomz said:


> Yeah look what Nokia did with the Ngage... it's no longer ONLY about the platform... Accessibility wins all the time.


Exactly. Accessibility. I will not give my children a $400 phone, and I will not play games on my work phone. A 2DS for them, and a New 3DS XL for me.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Aug 4, 2016)

Futurdreamz said:


> I'll accept that it's portable, but not pocketablr
> 
> Exactly. Accessibility. I will not give my children a $400 phone, and I will not play games on my work phone. A 2DS for them, and a New 3DS XL for me.



You. Me. Your children, because you teach them that way.

For 90% of the world, it's the other way around. Casuals will game on what is available on the app store / play store.

They're *not* going to waste 200$ on a 3DS.


----------



## Roxe__ (Aug 4, 2016)

Futurdreamz said:


> I'll accept that it's portable, but not pocketablr
> 
> Exactly. Accessibility. I will not give my children a $400 phone, and I will not play games on my work phone. A 2DS for them, and a New 3DS XL for me.


i love you mention accessibility and then you mention 1 device for a phone, then a separate device for gaming. That is not accessibility at all.


----------



## FrozenDragon150 (Aug 4, 2016)

This stuff about Nintendo making more mobile games is trash. Gaming on phones is simple and touchchreen based. No one, on the casual market, will buy a controller to play the hardcore games on a phone.

Nintendo's business on mobile gaming should remain on small games with in-app purchases, done. At best they can integrate mobile phone games on their next console if it will indeed be a hybrid or portable.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Aug 4, 2016)

Roxe__ said:


> i love you mention accessibility and then you mention 1 device for a phone, then a separate device for gaming. That is not accessibility at all.


The 2DS and the New 3DS XL are interchangeable. If my children want the N3DSXL then they can have it providing they can justify or earn the higher-priced console, and I could get by with the 2DS if I wanted to. But I'd rather have the bigger screen and improved 3D, while my children will be happy as long as they can play Mario Kart and everything. I will not buy them smartphones until I'm confident they can be trusted with them, and my work phone restricts the apps and games I can run on it.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Aug 4, 2016)

Futurdreamz said:


> The 2DS and the New 3DS XL are interchangeable. If my children want the N3DSXL then they can have it providing they can justify or earn the higher-priced console, and I could get by with the 2DS if I wanted to. But I'd rather have the bigger screen and improved 3D, while my children will be happy as long as they can play Mario Kart and everything. I will not buy them smartphones until I'm confident they can be trusted with them, and my work phone restricts the apps and games I can run on it.



I think he was referring to the fact that you mentioned accessibility, but still have to use Phone for everyday activities, and a dedicated handheld for your gaming needs.

The original discussion was about that situation needing to change. Accessibility. Having calls, apps, camera *AND* Super Smash Bros, all on your phone / tablet.


----------



## Roxe__ (Aug 4, 2016)

WhiteMaze said:


> I think he was referring to the fact that you mentioned accessibility, but still have to use Phone for everyday activities, and a dedicated handheld for your gaming needs.
> 
> The original discussion was about that situation needing to change. Accessibility. Having calls, apps, camera *AND* Super Smash Bros, all on your phone / tablet.


I'm honestly not going to bother anymore if people in this day and age still do not get it, then they never will.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 4, 2016)

Roxe__ said:


> I'm honestly not going to bother anymore if people in this day and age still do not get it.


Just scanned the conversation, but are you saying you wouldn't buy an handheld that can work as a phone too at, let's say, $250? 
Yes, that price is possible. Mobile chips have gotten that good and we don't need the strongest chip there is. You can always cancel or move your sim card and just
have a regular handhand. 

Nintendo make some kind of successful Xperia Play (preferably with a game slot) is a much better alternative than dropping all their resources on phone, with the expectation of most people not carry around game controls. Most games are just going be parts of bigger games with micro transactions up the wazoo.

Imo we NEED a big companies or even companies to have successful gaming phones. Not only will it fill a space in the market barely being used, it would give handhelds a better safeguard for the future.
I rather them merge, than lose gaming focus handhelds and actually convenient game controls in the future.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 5, 2016)

FrozenDragon150 said:


> This stuff about Nintendo making more mobile games is trash. Gaming on phones is simple and touchchreen based. No one, on the casual market, will buy a controller to play the hardcore games on a phone.
> 
> Nintendo's business on mobile gaming should remain on small games with in-app purchases, done. At best they can integrate mobile phone games on their next console if it will indeed be a hybrid or portable.


What's the problem? They have separate teams working on the mobile games, it's not at all affecting their ability to create quality console games


----------



## FrozenDragon150 (Aug 5, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> What's the problem? They have separate teams working on the mobile games, it's not at all affecting their ability to create quality console games


Rereading my post, I noticed my wording was shit lol.

I mean making their big games (Smash, Sun and Moon, etc) for mobile, porting the big games to mobile plataforms goes against making gaming consoles, and the smartphone plataform just isn't made for games like these. They should do only your usual mobile games, AKA small, bite sized games they can quickly and cheaply make.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Aug 5, 2016)

FrozenDragon150 said:


> Rereading my post, I noticed my wording was shit lol.
> 
> I mean making their big games (Smash, Sun and Moon, etc) for mobile, porting the big games to mobile plataforms goes against making gaming consoles, and the smartphone plataform just isn't made for games like these. They should do only your usual mobile games, AKA small, bite sized games they can quickly and cheaply make.



I disagree.

The only true reason why it keeps being that way, is because Nintendo / Sony / Microsoft (along with other major gaming developer companies), do not want to become "second" to Apple and Google, by selling on their stores.

Smartphones and tablets, have more than the power required for even heavy duty games, as we've seen in multiple cases.

Nintendo and Sony can fight this all they want, but the *reality* is very clear: That doesn't work anymore. 

No casual gamers buy PS Vitas and 3DS's. If  Nintendo/Sony go for another proprietary handheld (not running Android), then I guarantee you they will *flop* everywhere, except in Japan. Much like the current situation.

There's a reason why Nintendo wants it's casual market back. Because that's when they made real money. The Wii is a fantastic example of that. Fact of the matter, is that the majority of the people who bought the Wii, wasn't for Zelda or Monster Hunter. The majority of people bought the Wii because it had *casual / party / bowling* games, that appealed to them, especially with the motion controls at the time.

Even my girlfriend has a Wii. The only 2 games she has are Mario Party and Mario Kart.

So, what do casuals buy these days to get their gaming needs? Smartphones. Because there's loads of games for them. There's no need to buy 3DS's and Vita's.

So why do Nintendo and Sony need to start developing for Android / iOS? Because that's where the casual gamers are *AND* the hardcore gamers aswell. Everyone has smartphones.

As soon as that happens, then finally, the industry can start focusing on making better smartphones and tablets, adapted to games. Because now, even the big gaming companies are in it. No longer would the Android / iOS market be *ONLY* crap half assed casual games, there would *ALSO* be full blown Zelda's and Halo's for them.

*What in god's name is so hard to understand about this?*


----------



## FrozenDragon150 (Aug 5, 2016)

There's a reason for this. Phones and tablets are NOT optimized for gaming, despite any and all complaints. Phones and tablets can only feasibly do quick, small and cheap games properly, as they require little resources and optimization.

People won't buy a $600 phone so they can run games better or run more of them, that's just ludicrous. It only works for PC gaming since most PC gamers are just that, gamers who are willing to invest on building and upgrading PCs for gaming, or people who simply have more powerful general purpose PCs, and even then, the PC format has it's share of trouble.

Standard gaming plataforms, however, are optimized for their software and will always run it as they are meant to do, gaming plataforms also afford better ways for innovation and are easier to program for (as it's a single plataform with static OS and hardware specifications) compared to the many smartphones, smartphone OSes and especially smartphone hardwares and specifications.

Mobile plataforms simply aren't made for heavy gaming, that much is certain. However, Nintendo can make a hybrid plataform like the NX seems to be, merging the bigger home console-quality games with bite-sized phone games on a handheld package, thus mostly nulling the smartphones main advantage (portability) while giving the experience people want when they look for games (different games) on something made for them. Unlike smartphones, you can just plug and play on a gaming console and do it perfectly, as they will be made exactly for the plataform.

Gaming is an entirely different beast altogether from watching movies and browsing the web, it's continually evolving and innovating, meanwhile, smartphones are static and impossible to customize freely, removing the advantage that makes PC gaming feasible, while also being too varied and simply different for the big companies to optimize for each and every variation, unlike gaming plataforms.


----------



## Roxe__ (Aug 5, 2016)

KingVamp said:


> Just scanned the conversation, but are you saying you wouldn't buy an handheld that can work as a phone too at, let's say, $250?
> Yes, that price is possible. Mobile chips have gotten that good and we don't need the strongest chip there is. You can always cancel or move your sim card and just
> have a regular handhand.
> 
> ...


What? No, i'm stating the complete opposite look at my posts in the previous pages of this thread, and look at this thread as well that i began.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 5, 2016)

Roxe__ said:


> What? No, i'm stating the complete opposite look at my posts in the previous pages of this thread, and look at this thread as well that i began.


Sorry, I got mix up with Futurdreamz post.

Want to clarify that we don't need the strongest chip, just a modern one. Not everyone buy flagship phones and giving them too much power may raise games cost anyway. 
Randomly pointing out, that 3DS doesn't literally only play games.


----------



## Roxe__ (Aug 5, 2016)

WhiteMaze said:


> *What in god's name is so hard to understand about this?*


*I honestly have been wondering that for the last 5 pages of posts we've been posting..*

And @FrozenDragon150 / @Futurdreamz, one of you or both of you keep mentioning the XPERIA Play that failed. Do you mean the phone that's 8 years old and had 512MB for ram and 400MB for storage? The phone that only supported 854x480 resolution with a crappy 1GHz single-core snapdragon processor and was instantly outdated by the Samsung Galaxy 2 upon it's release? Because if so, ARE YOU honestly trying to compare that device to today's tablets/phones that support 4k, NFC, 4GB RAM, 32GB storage, quad-core processors, with an actual dedicated GPU and can hook up to a tv?? The reason Xperia Play failed was very simple, it was an idea ahead of its time, it also didn't really get the proper advertisement AND to top it off Sony went into this idea with half-assed hardware that was already outdated by the time the phone was released. LET US NOT FORGET that this is Sony we're talking about, they don't run/impact the handheld industry like Nintendo does with all the titles they can offer!




FrozenDragon150 said:


> People won't buy a $600 phone so they can run games better or run more of them, that's just ludicrous.


WHAT ARE YOU SAYING? Almost everyone in the US owns either an iPhone or a Galaxy phone of some sort, go look up sale figures in the USA alone for the iphone. HERE's THE KICKER, all the iphones/Galaxy phones were $600+ with a contract. Not trying to be rude, but just because you're not buying 600$ phones in your personal life doesn't mean everyone else is not, as for the rest of what you said in your quote, i'm not going to even bother..but i'll leave a chart to maybe help you understand how small the console race truly is:
This chart was made at the end of Q1 of 2015 and the source of the WallStreet article is here:





*(That top part is the console race)
*
EDIT:


KingVamp said:


> Sorry, I got mix up with Futurdreamz post.


No problem


Anyways back to the NX, more news/evidence were found on the NX from this link which was a forum posted in back in MAY that neogafers stumbled upon. The old may post goes hand in hand with the Eurogamer statements about the NX.


----------



## romeoondaline (Aug 5, 2016)

Roxe__ said:


> *I honestly have been wondering that for the last 5 pages of posts we've been posting..*
> 
> Anyways back to the NX, more news/evidence were found on the NX from this link which was a forum posted in back in MAY that neogafers stumbled upon. The old may post goes hand in hand with the Eurogamer statements about the NX.



THIS video seems really interesting, I wonder how they're trying to implement phones to work with this NX!


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 5, 2016)

WhiteMaze said:


> You. Me. Your children, because you teach them that way.
> 
> For 90% of the world, it's the other way around. Casuals will game on what is available on the app store / play store.
> 
> They're *not* going to waste 200$ on a 3DS.



You don't seem to know how modern day parents really are, do ya? Parents nowadays buy their kids iPhones, iPads, 3DS and other expensive gadgets to keep them silent and also, as their own nanny.


----------



## exdeath255 (Aug 5, 2016)

WhiteMaze said:


> I disagree.
> 
> The only true reason why it keeps being that way, is because Nintendo / Sony / Microsoft (along with other major gaming developer companies), do not want to become "second" to Apple and Google, by selling on their stores.
> 
> ...



Imagine in 10 years being able to play cod or bf on your phone. Wifi would be everywhere and free....You could play with someone sitting on your commute to work...FUCK...lol


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 5, 2016)

FrozenDragon150 said:


> There's a reason for this. Phones and tablets are NOT optimized for gaming, despite any and all complaints. Phones and tablets can only feasibly do quick, small and cheap games properly, as they require little resources and optimization.
> 
> People won't buy a $600 phone so they can run games better or run more of them, that's just ludicrous. It only works for PC gaming since most PC gamers are just that, gamers who are willing to invest on building and upgrading PCs for gaming, or people who simply have more powerful general purpose PCs, and even then, the PC format has it's share of trouble.
> 
> ...


On the point of a $600 smartphone, isn't that what the Galaxy lineup essentially is?


----------



## WhiteMaze (Aug 6, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> You don't seem to know how modern day parents really are, do ya? Parents nowadays buy their kids iPhones, iPads, 3DS and other expensive gadgets to keep them silent and also, as their own nanny.



That may be the case for many children. But fact of the matter, is that's not what I see. In my neighborhood alone, not a single child knows what the hell a 3DS is. Neither do their parents. Hence why when I pull my 3DS out in the coffee shop while grabbing a cig, they all flock around me.

One thing about these kids though, that they do all have: *Smartphones* and *Tablets*.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



exdeath255 said:


> Imagine in 10 years being able to play cod or bf on your phone. Wifi would be everywhere and free....You could play with someone sitting on your commute to work...FUCK...lol


 
Precisely. That's not only the idea, but it is also where it will head to, *regardless* of if we like it or not, because that's where the profit is.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 6, 2016)

exdeath255 said:


> Imagine in 10 years being able to play cod or bf on your phone. Wifi would be everywhere and free....You could play with someone sitting on your commute to work...FUCK...lol


Hopefully they have real controls by then.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 6, 2016)

WhiteMaze said:


> One thing about these kids though, that they do all have: *Smartphones* and *Tablets*.


Yeah, most kids now have a tablet and a smartphone.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Aug 6, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Really hope Nintendo's not going forward with the right analogue stick on the top again. It's bad enough they did it on the Wii U GamePad and WUPC but then again, it might be a Japanese-thing as to what they find more comfortable for their hands.


Uh, I do find it comfortable

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## gnmmarechal (Aug 6, 2016)

Roxe__ said:


> I'm honestly not going to bother anymore if people in this day and age still do not get it, then they never will.


I personally (and a huge amount of people too) dislike when a device gets slow. Bloated devices get slow. Consoles, dedicated handhelds are designed not to be slowed, they're optimised for gaming. My PSP is as fast as it was when I got it - my phone is not. My phone has a lot of non-gaming related data bloating it. Also.... Keeping work and games separate is a must. 

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## gnmmarechal (Aug 6, 2016)

WhiteMaze said:


> I disagree.
> 
> The only true reason why it keeps being that way, is because Nintendo / Sony / Microsoft (along with other major gaming developer companies), do not want to become "second" to Apple and Google, by selling on their stores.
> 
> ...


What in god's name is so hard to understand that you have a ton of different smartphones and gaming experience on a smartphone is not very good in general? I'd never give up on my phone for a "gaming optimised" one, nor would I give up on a handheld for a "phoning optimised" one.

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Futurdreamz (Aug 6, 2016)

Plus, on my 3DS once my battery dies after 5+ hours of playing I can just put it away until I can charge it. If I tried to play a game on a smartphone, it would heat up and the battery will die sooner, leaving me with no means of contacting others.


Nintendo has no interest in making or focusing on devices where gaming isn't the only priority or they don't have full control over the environment. The Wii and Wii U don't even play DVDs or BDDs, despite almost having the correct hardware. If Nintendo made an Android smartphone they would give up nearly all their control to Google, who can turn around and force an update that breaks most games from playing. The only way I can see Nintendo even considering a smartphone is if they used Blackberry 10 (good security, the only form of hacking is swapping out uncrackable modules like the radio driver for older or newer versions, and can be locked down tighter than a nun's knickers), but even then you wouldn't buy it because it doesn't have Instagram.

Fuck it, I'm going to see if I can find that bigass wall of text I posted somewhere so we can end this discussion.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

The higher end phones can't even compete with the higher end phones. The smartphone market is stuck in a rat race where all the phones are barely distinguishable from each other and the more unique features get generally ignored. And even if you make the perfect phone, it's obsolete and garbage within three months. There's absolutely no money to be made.

You never specified the OS. If Nintendo makes a custom OS or even forks android, the phone will be DOA. Blackberry and Amazon have learned the cold harsh reality that not having access to the Google Play app store will kill your phone, even if it's perfectly capable of running Android apps. While being able to play Mario on a phone might be nice, it's a communications tool front and center. That means phonecalls text messages whatsapp line instagram facebook knowlegetree and a million other apps that are the One Thing that someone or another relies on and needs on their phone. There's no getting around that the Android and iOS app stores are now vital to any phone on the market. The percentage of phones that have access to either the App Store or Google Play amount to at least 95% of all phones sold.

If Nintendo uses an authorized Android OS build, they no longer have full control of their system. One of Nintendo's defining traits is that their games and systems are as glitch free as humanly possible (compared to Bethesda, for example). Using Android opens the phone up to a multitude of issues Nintendo can't control. Google can push an update that breaks a game, or a user can install an app that fucks things up. The game cannot take maximum advantage of the hardware, as the OS and other apps will be sucking the CPU dry. I don't think Nintendo can even use their own game store, so they would have to rely on Google Play and have everything linked to your Google ID.

And that's not even covering the rampant piracy that Android OS has, where people would most likely crack the games to install on their own phones. That last one is a biggie. Nintendo would be forced to sell a smartphone at near cost in order to compete, but attempts to make money by selling games would be foiled by people simply choosing to pirate the games. And even if they don't pirate the game, mods and hacks that even affect online play would be readily available from the Play Store. Maybe you haven't noticed, but Nintendo _really_ doesn't want you to hack their devices, and they do everything in their power to prevent hacking.

The smartphone market is not a nice place. Nintendo has no business making a smartphone.

Incidentally, what did you think a so-called Nintendo phone would look like? Is it a generic slab with no tactile feedback, or does it have a whole slew of buttons and joypads that add cost and get in the way when you want to make a call? Look how chunky the 3DS and Pro Controller are. They need to be, in order to have decent travel on the physical controls. Now look at the phone in your pocket. If it's anything like mine, it's pretty fucking skinny. There would be no room for usable triggers on it, and you're dreaming if you expect a circle pad or even the c-stick. Yes, you can make the phone thicker, but then you lose pocketability big time. Are you really going to wear a phone holster like an old Crackberry addict?

The 3DS and the Wii did one thing, and they did it well. That's why they were successful. Nintendo has never been a company that made a jack of all trades product, and never will.

I'm sorry that I'm kind of hostile about this; but all the facts of the smartphone world and of Nintendo's actions are very clear that such an attempt would be a suicide run, and Nintendo would not even attempt it. There is simply no benefit, and it won't even make something that you'll stare at nostalgically when you rediscover it in a box in your attic.


----------



## FrozenDragon150 (Aug 6, 2016)

Honestly gaming should remain on gaming consoles. The gaming industry should optimally ALWAYS attempt to innovate, and smartphones simply aren't the proper plataform for it. Much less on OSes like Android.


----------



## GoodCookie88 (Aug 7, 2016)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Even though this is a rumor? The NX cant be this if it can run next gen games like sonic
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


talking about sonic I wonder if this one is gonna be "stable"


----------



## WhiteMaze (Aug 7, 2016)

gnmmarechal said:


> What in god's name is so hard to understand that you have a ton of different smartphones and gaming experience on a smartphone is not very good in general? I'd never give up on my phone for a "gaming optimised" one, nor would I give up on a handheld for a "phoning optimised" one.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk



Well that's *your* case. *My* case is also preferring 3DS's and Vita's for a better gaming experience.

But I see that some people continuously miss the point. *What you and me want*, is out of the question because we form a minority. The few of us that have other preferences, are *virtually nothing* compared to the huge casual market. Whether we like it or not, that's where Nintendo and Sony have to invest.

It's been more than proven that the "hardcore gamer" market alone, is barely enough to keep the industry afloat.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Aug 7, 2016)

WhiteMaze said:


> Well that's *your* case. *My* case is also preferring 3DS's and Vita's for a better gaming experience.
> 
> But I see that some people continuously miss the point. *What you and me want*, is out of the question because we form a minority. The few of us that have other preferences, are *virtually nothing* compared to the huge casual market. Whether we like it or not, that's where Nintendo and Sony have to invest.
> 
> It's been more than proven that the "hardcore gamer" market alone, is barely enough to keep the industry afloat.


Uh, the "hardcore gamers" aren't the only ones who like to play games and who believe touch controls aren't comfortable.

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## WhiteMaze (Aug 8, 2016)

gnmmarechal said:


> Uh, the "hardcore gamers" aren't the only ones who like to play games and who believe touch controls aren't comfortable.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk



Handheld sales and the current state of the industry, say otherwise.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Aug 8, 2016)

WhiteMaze said:


> Handheld sales and the current state of the industry, say otherwise.


Are you saying every single 3DS player is a "hardcore gamer"?

Cuz they most certainly aren't.

Lots of kids get handhelds given to them.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Aug 8, 2016)

I should say im team nvidia now.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 8, 2016)

Oh, well, one more month until the TRUTH™ comes to light.
I really want to have some words from Nintendo, be it Tegra/ARM or Polaris/x86, be it handheld with detachable controllers or whatever it is, but some official word.
I hate rumours that develop into more rumours.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 8, 2016)

and who said in 1 month they will be revealing it? last i heard they are keeping it locked up until next year


----------



## WhiteMaze (Aug 8, 2016)

gnmmarechal said:


> Are you saying every single 3DS player is a "hardcore gamer"?
> 
> Cuz they most certainly aren't.
> 
> Lots of kids get handhelds given to them.



You can divide the market in anyway you want to. If you're thinking of 360º no scope, when I mention hardcore gamers, then i clarify that has nothing to do with my reasoning.

In my examples:

I use the term "*hardcore gamer*" to describe active gamers who look for a better gaming experience, and are therefore, proprietary handheld buyers, such as the Nintendo 3DS or the Playstation Vita.

I use the term "*casual gamers*" to describe people who like to game, but are not going to go through the effort of wasting money on a 3DS or Vita, and that's if they even know those exist. So, they settle for what games are available on the platforms they know best and use on their everyday lives: their smarphones and tablets.

As such, a person that *purchased* the Nintendo 3DS as you mentioned, obviously has not only knowledge of it, possibly from their past, but that person also actively wasted money on a proprietary handheld, when there are *far *cheaper alternatives. So we can assume, that at the very least, they know what they just bought.

Whether a child gets a 3DS or a Vita given to them, is completely *irrelevant for sale numbers and the survival of the handheld industry*, unless the kids bought the system themselves. So it's safe to assume, either the parents knew of the existence of 3DS's and bought their children a 3DS system, or the child knew of it's existence and requested a 3DS to his/her parents.

You seem to have something against my arguments, but you've failed to not only explain what you are against, but you also seem to have difficulty understanding what I mean. But if we are bringing children into the subject, then I think this clarifies things:

Most parents today, do *NOT* buy their children 3DS's or PS Vitas. They buy them *tablets*. Most of the kids on my neighborhood, haven't even seen a 3DS their whole lives. When they want to game, they game on their tablets, where there are not only plenty of games, *but most are also free*. And that's the new standard, ever since 2010, and it works just fine for parents.

Parent's (or at the very least, most of them), are not going to buy their kids proprietary gaming handhelds at 200$ a piece, plus 40$ for every game they want, when there's the App Store and the Play Store. And that's assuming parents know what a 3DS is. Most nowadays would laugh their butts off if you told them that there are new "GameBoys" for sale and that they cost 200$ each. Or 100$. Or even 80$. There's *FREE* alternatives.

So what is actually holding the market, is *not the children* as it once was in the "GameBoy" age. No. *It is actually the adults*. Fact of the matter, is that big names such as Pokemon, are alive due to the now grown up kids that they started with. We, buy those games. We buy those 3DS's and Vita's.

I have yet to see a *single* child, play Pokemon Go. Everyone that play's it, are within my age range, and sometimes even older. *And why would a child play Pokemon Go?* They don't know what the hell a Pokemon is, they *did not grow up* watching the whole Pokemon anime and craze with the Gameboy. They grew up with Smartphones and Tablets.

We did not have that alternative. All we had was what *Nintendo*, *Sony* and *Sega* produced on their proprietary gaming systems. There were no free games back then. The only choice we had, was to beg* our parents for the new Pokemon Red* and hope for a "yes".


----------



## Futurdreamz (Aug 8, 2016)

So by your definition, a sweet little girl that saved up her allowance to buy a 3DS and a copy of nintendogs just because she likes puppies is a "hardcore gamer."

 Jesus, you're worse then the pedantic assholes who refuses to accept that even the maker of the gif format uses a soft "g"


----------



## gnmmarechal (Aug 8, 2016)

Futurdreamz said:


> So by your definition, a sweet little girl that saved up her allowance to buy a 3DS and a copy of nintendogs just because she likes puppies is a "hardcore gamer."
> 
> Jesus, you're worse then the pedantic assholes who refuses to accept that even the maker of the gif format uses a soft "g"


I like saying a hard g


----------



## Futurdreamz (Aug 8, 2016)

gnmmarechal said:


> I like saying a hard g


As long as you accept that others don't. Although English has a phonetic spelling, there are so many exceptions and added letters that it's not worth it to complain about all the words that don't follow the logical pronunciation.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 8, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> and who said in 1 month they will be revealing it? last i heard they are keeping it locked up until next year


It's rumored that information will be coming at GamesCon


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 8, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> It's rumored that information will be coming at GamesCon


Well, I will be at gamescom, so I hope that's true. 
But I heard they are revealing it in the TGS in September.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Aug 8, 2016)

Futurdreamz said:


> So by your definition, a sweet little girl that saved up her allowance to buy a 3DS and a copy of nintendogs just because she likes puppies is a "hardcore gamer."
> 
> Jesus, you're worse then the pedantic assholes who refuses to accept that even the maker of the gif format uses a soft "g"



I was wondering when the first insult would pop up.

I will revert things then, as I'm tired of explaining the same thing over and over. What is the problem then, with handhelds? Why are they failing and why is the industry sinking?

*You tell me.*

And by the way, the way anyone pronounces "GIF" is up to themselves. Personally, I pronounce it with a soft "G", but being mad at other people that pronounce it differently, is not only a waste of time, it is also lack of common sense.

EDIT: Forgot to add that the "little girl" regardless of what game she bought, would have done more to support the industry, then most people. And would in fact be within my classification of "hardcore gamer". The "little girl" recognized a better game and a better way to play and she saved up for it.

So....what's the *problem* with that again...?


----------



## FrozenDragon150 (Aug 8, 2016)

Ultimately, you can expect any other company to abandon consoles BUT Nintendo. See, they fine tune THEIR games for THEIR plataforms, and have no business making games for mobile plataforms where all they'll do is lose money.

Mobile gaming, for Nintendo, is merely an alternative source. And at the very best, they can and will use it to advertise their consoles and console games. Pokemon GO, for example, made awareness of Pokemon rise among the crowds. This leads to more people wanting the console Pokemon, and more people buying consoles for the console Pokemon, which, by the way, they'll be a le to run perfectly on a console rather than a phone or a tablet.

There is a limit to "do all you want" type of device, gaming is that limit. Phones and tablets aren't made for big games, much less NINTENDO'S big games.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Aug 8, 2016)

FrozenDragon150 said:


> Ultimately, you can expect any other company to abandon consoles BUT Nintendo. See, they fine tune THEIR games for THEIR plataforms, and have no business making games for mobile plataforms where all they'll do is lose money.
> 
> Mobile gaming, for Nintendo, is merely an alternative source. And at the very best, they can and will use it to advertise their consoles and console games. Pokemon GO, for example, made awareness of Pokemon rise among the crowds. This leads to more people wanting the console Pokemon, and more people buying consoles for the console Pokemon, which, by the way, they'll be a le to run perfectly on a console rather than a phone or a tablet.
> 
> There is a limit to "do all you want" type of device, gaming is that limit. Phones and tablets aren't made for big games, much less NINTENDO'S big games.



Even though I understand your point, I do not think it works that way.

In the Pokemon Go case, it's been clearly proven that the market is there.

But if Nintendo expects casuals to run off to the stores and buy 3DS's because of the recent success with Pokemon Go, Nintendo is severely mistaken.

Accessibility. Either get Pokemon Sun/Moon on Android/iOS, or continue to be old fashioned and don't. But if sales don't match what was to be expected, don't complain about "smartphones and tablets" ruining the gaming world later on like Sony did.

Everything evolves. Gaming is no exception. Sony and Nintendo's failure to adapt to the new times are the problem here, not the other way around.

So many people in denial..


----------



## Futurdreamz (Aug 8, 2016)

Alright whatever.

I'm not able to argue against the allure of mobile games, but I simply cannot see Nintendo dropping their hardware and bringing their games to rival systems. That's what Sega did, and they're now only a shadow of their former self. I don't believe Nintendo can really be successful on mobile without sacrificing it's core ideals. Plus I suspect there may be trouble in the future, as none of the manufacturers aside from Samsung and Apple are making much profit - and even those two are not doing so hot. It seems like there may be a reckoning, leaving us with one or two manufacturers that get to jack up prices or whatever. Nintendo has always played the long game, and while relying on mobile may be profitable for now it may send the company on a slow death march to obscurity.

Honestly I do believe dedicated consoles and handhelds are here to stay. You're comparing smartphones which are constantly being replaced to the 3DS, which is an aging platform and nearly everyone who wants one has one. Once the next handheld comes out there will be a new cycle, which everyone will be taking notice of. Yes, you will see more kids on the street playing with their phones. Aside from the fact that Pokemon Go just came out, a phone is still something you always have with you - lest you get lost or need to call 911 because a madman wants to use your skull as a wok. But that's the only time you see the kids. You don't know whether or not they have a 3DS at home or in their backpack, for when they have some free time and want to focus on something. Plus, Nintendo has even admitted that Pokemon Go has had a Halo effect which increased sales of their regular Pokemon games and consoles.

And I disagree with your definition of "hardcore gamer." Your definition seems to be more like a "hardcore game purchaser" then someone who is actually in it for the games. I'm pretty sure the term "hardcore gamer" better applies to someone where gaming and gaming culture is a very significant part of their life, like someone who plays Starcraft all day and night. Someone that spends $2,000 on a high-end gaming system can't really be a hardcore gamer if he only uses it to play for a short while once a month or so, but someone who plays Smash on a Wii U as soon as he gets home everyday and has memorized every characters abilities and weaknesses can. Someone who plays Clash of Clans all the time would be a hardcore gamer too.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Aug 9, 2016)

Futurdreamz said:


> Alright whatever.
> 
> I'm not able to argue against the allure of mobile games, but I simply cannot see Nintendo dropping their hardware and bringing their games to rival systems. That's what Sega did, and they're now only a shadow of their former self. I don't believe Nintendo can really be successful on mobile without sacrificing it's core ideals. Plus I suspect there may be trouble in the future, as none of the manufacturers aside from Samsung and Apple are making much profit - and even those two are not doing so hot. It seems like there may be a reckoning, leaving us with one or two manufacturers that get to jack up prices or whatever. Nintendo has always played the long game, and while relying on mobile may be profitable for now it may send the company on a slow death march to obscurity.
> 
> ...



Whether Nintendo will move on to iOS / Android development, is something that remains to be seen to this day. That, I will agree with you on, and we will see what the future brings.

Now what is actually factual, is that as it stands, the handheld industry is being severely threatened. Take into account this is about handhelds. Not home consoles. Consoles aren't going anywhere. But home consoles don't have rivals besides computers. Handhelds have the many times greater in size industry of smartphones and tablets in their way.

Taking into account the profits Apple and Samsung have made over the past 5 years, I'd say it's not only an industry that's here to stay, it's also immeasurably bigger than the gaming industry. Handheld or otherwise.

Now as far as what SEGA did, not only was that in the early 2000's (15 years ago), it was also caused *not* by smartphones and tablets, but by SEGA's own flaws, marketing mishaps and SEGA's failure to counter piracy. In short, SEGA failed against competitors in their own industry. I don't think we can compare the two.

The Nintendo 3DS as you very well mentioned, is already 5 years old. That is indeed true, and if Nintendo bets on a new proprietary handheld, the cycle will start again. The problem is very simple:

If there aren't enough *sales*, Nintendo will lose the ability to continue producing new gaming systems. Fact of the matter, is that sales are what support the industry. So my definition of "hardcore gamer purchaser" (as you very well put), still holds up. Because at the end of the day, it does not matter if you play the games you bought for 15 hours a day, or not. What matters is this: The industry has *your 2000$. *And that, makes you a hardcore supporter / purchaser, driving the economy.

Unfortunately, as much as we'd like to deny it, that's what keeps it afloat. Without enough sales, there's no production.

Lastly, I'd like to also add that if you are correct, and I am in fact gullible to the point where every kid has a 3DS or a Vita at home (I just don't see them), then the industry has a problem:

*They're handhelds*. You keep *home* consoles at home. Not handhelds. The same way you keep landlines at home. That would be the same as leaving your mobile at home when you leave. And if that's the case, (kids leaving their 3DS's at home),then the handheld gaming industry has *already lost *against it's Android/iOS competitors.


----------



## GoodCookie88 (Aug 9, 2016)

Futurdreamz said:


> Plus, on my 3DS once my battery dies after 5+ hours of playing I can just put it away until I can charge it. If I tried to play a game on a smartphone, it would heat up and the battery will die sooner, leaving me with no means of contacting others.
> 
> 
> Nintendo has no interest in making or focusing on devices where gaming isn't the only priority or they don't have full control over the environment. The Wii and Wii U don't even play DVDs or BDDs, despite almost having the correct hardware. If Nintendo made an Android smartphone they would give up nearly all their control to Google, who can turn around and force an update that breaks most games from playing. The only way I can see Nintendo even considering a smartphone is if they used Blackberry 10 (good security, the only form of hacking is swapping out uncrackable modules like the radio driver for older or newer versions, and can be locked down tighter than a nun's knickers), but even then you wouldn't buy it because it doesn't have Instagram.
> ...


Well said bro


----------



## Zeriel (Aug 10, 2016)

I always said it would be a handheld that would connect to the TV since last year! why would nobody believe me? xD
but I only want to know one thing and one thing only, is this region locked? because I love playing Japanese games and have
pirated every Nintendo console mainly because of the region lock, but this time I'm done, if this thing has another region lock I'm buying a PS4!


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Aug 10, 2016)

Zeriel said:


> I always said it would be a handheld that would connect to the TV since last year! why would nobody believe me? xD
> but I only want to know one thing and one thing only, is this region locked? because I love playing Japanese games and have
> pirated every Nintendo console mainly because of the region lock, but this time I'm done, if this thing has another region lock I'm buying a PS4!



I wouldn't put it past them. Seriously, region-locking is the dumbest thing ever. It also means NA players can't import English games from Europe if they launch in Europe and not the states. And yeah, it means we miss out on a lot of Japanese titles that never make it here.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



WhiteMaze said:


> Even though I understand your point, I do not think it works that way.
> 
> In the Pokemon Go case, it's been clearly proven that the market is there.
> 
> ...



Well, we'll see come Fall when Sun and Moon come out. I think Pokemon Go revived the Pokemon fever in a lot of people who wouldn't have otherwise considered buying a Pokemon game. I also think that if Nintendo continues releasing more of their IPs into the casual mobile sphere, it'll attract more business there, too. Kinda like a "taste of what's to come if you buy a Nintendo console." Because when Nintendo'll drop a new app, the community for that IP is already there. New players flooding in may want to be a part of that. They may like the existing community. I think Nintendo mobile games are a very lucrative way to draw people into their hardware and software.

Think: A new Animal Crossing game comes out on iOS and Android, but it has in-app purchases and is kinda stripped down, but still fun (like Pokemon Go). Players go there, get a taste of Animal Crossing, then migrate over to a Nintendo handheld to experience an actual Animal Crossing game.

Also, let's not forget the NX. It may very well be a tablet capable of running all the new Nintendo mobile games WHILE being a console that plays Nintendo exclusives and full AAA games. Think about how appealing that sounds! An all-in-one tablet that plays all assortment of games, while still functioning as an actual tablet. It's like an Nvidia Shield Tablet with full AAA support and Nintendo exclusives. In this case, Nintendo's mobile schemes could attract even more people to their hardware. I'm raising the possibility.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Aug 10, 2016)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> Well, we'll see come Fall when Sun and Moon come out. I think Pokemon Go revived the Pokemon fever in a lot of people who wouldn't have otherwise considered buying a Pokemon game. I also think that if Nintendo continues releasing more of their IPs into the casual mobile sphere, it'll attract more business there, too. Kinda like a "taste of what's to come if you buy a Nintendo console." Because when Nintendo'll drop a new app, the community for that IP is already there. New players flooding in may want to be a part of that. They may like the existing community. I think Nintendo mobile games are a very lucrative way to draw people into their hardware and software.
> 
> Think: A new Animal Crossing game comes out on iOS and Android, but it has in-app purchases and is kinda stripped down, but still fun (like Pokemon Go). Players go there, get a taste of Animal Crossing, then migrate over to a Nintendo handheld to experience an actual Animal Crossing game.
> 
> Also, let's not forget the NX. It may very well be a tablet capable of running all the new Nintendo mobile games WHILE being a console that plays Nintendo exclusives and full AAA games. Think about how appealing that sounds! An all-in-one tablet that plays all assortment of games, while still functioning as an actual tablet. It's like an Nvidia Shield Tablet with full AAA support and Nintendo exclusives. In this case, Nintendo's mobile schemes could attract even more people to their hardware. I'm raising the possibility.



Ultimately, I agree on the fact that we "will see".

Unfortunately, I predict some tough times for Nintendo and Sony if this continues. I hope I am wrong.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Aug 10, 2016)

WhiteMaze said:


> Ultimately, I agree on the fact that we "will see".
> 
> Unfortunately, I predict some tough times for Nintendo and Sony if this continues. I hope I am wrong.



We're all hoping for the best. It'd be awesome to have a dominant Nintendo console once again.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 11, 2016)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> It'd be awesome to have a dominant Nintendo console once again.


never gonna happen again


----------



## Futurdreamz (Aug 11, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> never gonna happen again



Never say never. You cannot put a guarantee on infinity.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 11, 2016)

well i can tell you right now a handheld with detachable controllers won't be very popular in the west. so you better hope this rumor is false or ninty will be taking LAST place YET again!


----------



## Futurdreamz (Aug 11, 2016)

Again, never say never. If it is exceedingly idiot-proof Westerner-proof then it may be an insignificant issue. Have a secure latching system and replacement controllers for the few morons that do not take care of their things and it'll be fine.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 11, 2016)

I want some news. News. Not rumours. I'm tired of misdirection and lack of precision.


----------



## SonicFan26 (Aug 11, 2016)

I like the idea I guess, it would be awesome to have a powerful portable console with an HD screen and then snap into a TV base at home, I'm down.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Aug 11, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> I want some news. News. Not rumours. I'm tired of misdirection and lack of precision.


Don't worry. Once we have some news there will be at least one thread dedicated to it, possibly five.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 11, 2016)

fake like pamela anderson tits


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 12, 2016)

more BAD news?


----------



## Chary (Aug 12, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> more BAD news?


From a technical standpoint, that's actually a pretty cool way to save money. 

I'm still horrified/intrigued by it though, but there's no use crying over split milk. Assuming this half gen stupidity continues, Nintendo could just release this portable hybrid, and jump back into the fray for the PS5 and Xbox...2...? Hah as if.

While the hardware is pretty underpowered, we still don't know what the software is going to be like, and that's the most important part. Eurogamer is a pretty reputable source, so I have no doubts that this is what the NX hardware will be, and if Nintendo manages to step it up with some quality first party games, that'll be alright with me. I'll reserve judgement until we see the system launch without a Metroid game and everyone has a salt-fest the games.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 12, 2016)

lol forget about metroid they are done with it. just go download am2r


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 27, 2016)

You know, if this gives us "Wiimotes" and a touchscreen controller, that means devs can chose between the two. Pretty cool.


----------



## FrozenDragon150 (Aug 27, 2016)

Indeed. It couls very well merge all their ways of gaming into one. From Wiimote-like (but better) motion controls, touchscreen controls AND regular buttom controls.

That's something PS and XB can't do so yay


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 3, 2016)

The more concept art I see, the more I actually want this thing. Although, I'll miss the dual screens.


Spoiler


----------



## Futurdreamz (Sep 4, 2016)

KingVamp said:


> The more concept art I see, the more I actually want this thing. Although, I'll miss the dual screens.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Maybe the controllers can be mounted on to the screen vertically?


----------



## Lucifer666 (Sep 4, 2016)

KingVamp said:


> You know, if this gives us "Wiimotes" and a touchscreen controller, that means devs can chose between the two. Pretty cool.





FrozenDragon150 said:


> Indeed. It couls very well merge all their ways of gaming into one. From Wiimote-like (but better) motion controls, touchscreen controls AND regular buttom controls.
> 
> That's something PS and XB can't do so yay



On the contrary, I'm sick of the way Nintendo incorporates 1,000 different controllers into their consoles, the games for which require different schemes. Between Wii remotes, Wii remote pluses, classic controllers, nunchucks, the gamepad, and the pro controller they add up to a LOT of unnecessary clutter and worry about battery charge. It's a pain in the ass. I use a single dual shock 4 for my PS4 and haven't needed anything else since.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 4, 2016)

Lucifer666 said:


> On the contrary, I'm sick of the way Nintendo incorporates 1,000 different controllers into their consoles, the games for which require different schemes. Between Wii remotes, Wii remote pluses, classic controllers, nunchucks, the gamepad, and the pro controller they add up to a LOT of unnecessary clutter and worry about battery charge. It's a pain in the ass. I use a single dual shock 4 for my PS4 and haven't needed anything else since.


If this what the console is, all that would incorporated and streamline into one device and while providing different controls beyond same basic controls. It's a win-win for everyone, if done right.
Especially if this new device can work with all games, which should be able to.



Futurdreamz said:


> Maybe the controllers can be mounted on to the screen vertically?


That thought did cross my mind. Games that need you to fold the screen would be left incompatible and it would probably be less games focus on two screens, but that's better than nothing.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Sep 4, 2016)

KingVamp said:


> That thought did cross my mind. Games that need you to fold the screen would be left incompatible and it would probably be less games focus on two screens, but that's better than nothing.


They can always do the same thing the 2DS and Wii U does to emulate screen folding on 3DS and DS titles (sleep toggle and home button, iirc)


----------

